# The Hive Is Alive!



## Angel Tarragon

Time for a new hive thread.

Old one here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4383220


----------



## Relique du Madde

.....

Ninja!  I was preparing one...


----------



## Mycanid

I'll post this here too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> .....
> 
> Ninja!  I was preparing one...




I had this one prepped since before I went to bed last night.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sigh...  damn enworld taking 5+ minutes to open the thread forking screen.. caused my spell to fizzle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Sigh...  damn enworld taking 5+ minutes to open the thread forking screen.. caused my spell to fizzle.




Blazing fast for me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh.. if my class didn't end like an hour ago my trying to summon a hive would still be loading... (All the students who play WoW in our free lab kills the schools already slow internet connection).

wtf?!?  Why is it now loading fast....  I sware  enworld's rigged!


----------



## megamania

Anyone here remember Geo-Morphs?


I have decided to make some for 3.5 in sets of  either 12 or 20.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats all the food in the Hive*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh.. if my class didn't end like an hour ago my trying to summon a hive would still be loading... (All the students who play WoW in our free lab kills the schools already slow internet connection).




 Are you like on dial-up or something? Even wireless is pretty fast.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> *Eats all the food in the Hive*




Sorry, Gal, but there ain't no food here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Anyone here remember Geo-Morphs?




Isn't that from 1E?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> wtf?!?  Why is it now loading fast....  I sware  enworld's rigged!




This:



Michael Morris said:


> MySQL is getting overloaded and resetting itself on 4-6 hour intervals. Looking for a solution.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Are you like on dial-up or something? Even wireless is pretty fast.





I'm on wireless.   Enworld seems to roller coaster thoughout the day with connection speeds fluctuating every 3-5 hours (the half hour was painful.)


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Sorry, Gal, but there ain't no food here.




The Hive always has food because I ensure it does.  So nyah!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> The Hive always has food because I ensure it does.  So nyah!




Sorry, but I cleared out the fridge and pantry with the first post.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lol..  damn..  so there was a reason for my observation.


----------



## megamania

Yup.

Its where on index cards you create a grid with exits at the center of each edge.   Number the card.  Player "picks" number / grid out of bag and places it on table as they want.   This way its new even for the DM.   Sometimes it creates odd neighbors (why is there a camp of kobolds next to a camp of angry Ogres?)  But that is part of the fun.

These would be set up on poster board with the use of miniatures in mind.

Set 1) under ground cavern theme.   Natural (mostly) caverns with creatures.

Set 2) creature made / dungeon


Set it up that a check list covers figures so I can do a quick pick up game that is somewhat portable.


Kids love it and it may go over well with Gamedays and store events.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Anyone here remember Geo-Morphs?
> 
> 
> I have decided to make some for 3.5 in sets of  either 12 or 20.




A geo-morph sounds like something the Power Rangers would fight.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:


> Anyone here remember Geo-Morphs?
> 
> 
> I have decided to make some for 3.5 in sets of  either 12 or 20.




I certainly do!


----------



## megamania

Ideas for creatures and encounters?   Eberron themed (allows for anything).


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:


> I certainly do!




Awesome!

Jogging some memories?


----------



## megamania

Looking at loose figures around the computer that can be used.....


Monstrous Centipedes....Roper..... Large Bullette....Kobolds.....Grick.....Spiders   ....and Iron Defenders.   I am going to enjoy this I do believe....


----------



## megamania

Everyone leave?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Big freak'n half demonic Dinosaurs.....  Behemoths.  Or a baby terrasque the size of a SUV


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Sorry, Gal, but there ain't no food here.



There was a green mushroom in the last Hive, go snack on that if you're hungry.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> Anyone here remember Geo-Morphs?.





Mycanid said:


> I certainly do!



I do not.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Everyone leave?




Still here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:


> Still here.




Signing off now, need an EnWorld break. Will be back in an hour.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:


> I'll post this here too.






yoinked!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Jogging some memories?




Memories?

I have the thing in .pdf format. 

Always thought it was a great thing.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Galeros said:


> The Hive always has food because I ensure it does.  So nyah!



Well... I put food into this following spoiler-block, look here:
[sblock=*luring Galeros here*]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Quiet.....    soooooo quiet.


----------



## Wereserpent

Lord Tirian said:


> Well... I put food into this following spoiler-block, look here:
> [sblock=*luring Galeros here*]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]
> 
> Cheers, LT.




That wasn't very nice!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Galeros said:


> That wasn't very nice!



Then... take a virtual hive-pizza as recompensation! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*sips Coffee*_

 

Huh? What?


----------



## megamania

arrrrgh!

The hang time involved in waiting for a reply to post is killin' me.   Signing off.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

We ended up having a 4e debate Sat nite. It all started innocently enough by a player asking if anyone was interested in a 4e game.... Then the debate started.... we didn't get too upset or anything... Like here, it was a rational debate and no egos were hurt.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> We ended up having a 4e debate Sat nite. It all started innocently enough by a player asking if anyone was interested in a 4e game.... Then the debate started.... we didn't get too upset or anything... Like here, it was a rational debate and no egos were hurt.




What was the outcome?


----------



## Relique du Madde

For some odd ball reason, I think it would be cool to create a machine that makes you sound like Patric Warburton.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> For some odd ball reason, I think it would be cool to create a machine that makes you sound like Patric Warburton.




I don't know who that is off the top of my head.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I don't know who that is off the top of my head.




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEL0OS3baxk&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEL0OS3baxk&feature=related[/ame]

He is somewhat of a character actor who plays "tough guys" and "authority figures."  When he voice acts HE ALMOST ALWAYS uses the same voice (with a (similar cadence) for all his characters, she he's pretty recognizable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

If there is one hero I hate more than any other, it is The Tick.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> If there is one hero I hate more than any other, it is The Tick.




Blasphemy!  The tick is awesome (but stupidly insane).

But I do admit, the tv and cartoon take on him is very different from the comic book's take on the character.  I'm not sure which I like better/the least.  Then again, the comic makes him into  somewhat of a jerk.


----------



## Dog Moon

Okay, well, I recognize the voice at least, though I couldn't tell you anything he's ever been in.  

I've seen the cartoon a few times and I thought it was funny, though it's not something I could watch for a long time.  Didn't remember them making a Movie out of it though...


----------



## Relique du Madde

It was a tv series that lasted all of 5 episodes ( maybe less).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rev, do you know if theres a way to increase the size of the "code window" in a blog post?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Rev, do you know if theres a way to increase the size of the "code window" in a blog post?




There is a way. Place a character at the point where you want tthe code window to be the widest.

For example; 'x' is the character

[sblock=Experience and Level Dependant Benefits]
	
	




		Code:
	

[b]                                Cross Class
                  Class Skills    Skills          Feat        Ability Score
Level      XP       Max Ranks    Max Ranks     Progression      Increases   [/b]
  1        0           4.0          2.0       1st, 2nd, 3rd                        
  2      1,000         5.0          2.5            4th                       
  3      3,000         6.0          3.0                            1st             
  4      6,000         7.0          3.5            5th                           
  5      10,000        8.0          4.0            6th
  6      15,000        9.0          4.5                            2nd             
  7      21,000       10.0          5.0            7th                           
  8      28,000       11.0          5.5            8th                           
  9      36,000       12.0          6.0                            3rd             
 10      45,000       13.0          6.5            9th
 11      55,000       14.0          7.0           10th                           
 12      66,000       15.0          7.5                            4th             
 13      78,000       16.0          8.0           11th                          
 14      91,000       17.0          8.5           12th                          
 15     105,000       18.0          9.0                            5th
 16     120,000       19.0          9.5           13th                          
 17     136,000       20.0         10.0           14th                          
 18     153,000       21.0         10.5                            6th
 19     171,000       22.0         11.0           15th                          
 20     190,000       23.0         11.5           16th									x

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn.  cuz it's small (the same size as the write message text box).


----------



## Relique du Madde

I can't think of a good name for a character "role" that replaces True20's Adept.  The maind difference between both roles is that the Adept's power progression is better and the replacement role has 6 skills per level.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Rev, do you know if theres a way to increase the size of the "code window" in a blog post?




Are you talking about the text box where you enter posts? Or did Reveille already answer your post?

Because I would like to no myself. These small text boxes are annoying. 
I usually write my stuff in Notepad or OpenOffice and then copy & paste it into the box now.

EDIT: And hello, new Hive! 
No scorch marks from our small European/American Hive War and Blackrats Superplasmacannon. Nice.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang, Amazon.com Gold Box deal of the day: SG-1 seasons 1-10 for $117.00.  Sort of wish I could afford it.  Never REALLY got into it before, but mainly cause I never managed to catch it on TV.  Oh well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Check my blog and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Ginnel

*Streches out a bit*

hmm 3 Hives on the front page 

We have work to do


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh.  Wait about two weeks... then we'll have a fourth.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reminds me of when we had taken over 3 entire threads simultaneously and were working on converting the 4th when we slowed back down to our single Hivemind thread.


----------



## Dog Moon

*blink, blink*  Size of a Copulating Ursine?  That seems like an...odd...choice for a title.


----------



## Relique du Madde

How is it that the Turky Sammiich tag is higher ranked the hivemind tag?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> How is it that the Turky Sammiich tag is higher ranked the hivemind tag?




Well, whenever Rev says he's hungry for a Turkey Sammich, what he actually does is clicking the TAG over and over and over again, making sure that will ALWAYS stay one of the top tags on EnWorld.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> *blink, blink*  Size of a Copulating Ursine?  That seems like an...odd...choice for a title.




Ginnel is using a wonder twin power in a... um... rather precarious albeit suggestive way.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Well, whenever Rev says he's hungry for a Turkey Sammich, what he actually does is clicking the TAG over and over and over again, making sure that will ALWAYS stay one of the top tags on EnWorld.




lol. That's brilliant.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Well, whenever Rev says he's hungry for a Turkey Sammich, what he actually does is clicking the TAG over and over and over again, making sure that will ALWAYS stay one of the top tags on EnWorld.




 Right, like I'm gonna waste my time doing that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I would.


::whistles innocently::


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Right, like I'm gonna waste my time doing that.




Hehe.  How's your early morning treatin' ya?  [besides the clicking of the Turkey Sammich tag.  ]


----------



## Dog Moon

Why don't the smilies ever have any noses?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> Why don't the smilies ever have any noses?




Who nose?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> Why don't the smilies ever have any noses?



"My dog has no nose!"
"How does he smell?"
"Terrible!"

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Hehe.  How's your early morning treatin' ya?




Was workin'on my D20 Modern House Rules. I'm hittin' the hay now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> "My dog has no nose!"
> "How does he smell?"
> "Terrible!"
> 
> Cheers, LT.




 Oy, what a bad pun.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Oy, what a bad pun.





You need to watch more Monty Python (scroll down to the end of the summary)! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Ginnel is using a wonder twin power in a... um... rather precarious albeit suggestive way.



Its one of my favourite phrases from my Uni time, 

"Its the size of a copulating ursine!!"

"Never bring a knife to a gunfight"

"If Violence isn't the solution your not using enough Violence"

Wonder twin? nah not a wonder twin, just the plain bog standard common garden variety of twin


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> Its one of my favourite phrases from my Uni time,
> 
> "Its the size of a copulating ursine!!"



How is that different from the size of a non-copulating ursine? 
Please try to explain without pictures. 



> "Never bring a knife to a gunfight"



You can do it - see "The Punisher" movie. (Which I enjoyed a lot - sue me.  ) 



> "If Violence isn't the solution your not using enough Violence"



Sounds hongish!


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> How is that different from the size of a non-copulating ursine?



I think the effect is supposed to be a more high brow way of saying, "It's as big as a f------- bear!"


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> How is that different from the size of a non-copulating ursine?
> Please try to explain without pictures.



Hmm try replacing copulating with a 18 rated word instead and replacing ursine with a more commonly used description of thesame animal.

Commonly the word, but is put in front of it with a sense of exasperation.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> I think the effect is supposed to be a more high brow way of saying, "It's as big as a f------- bear!"






Ginnel said:


> Hmm try replacing copulating with a 18 rated word instead and replacing ursine with a more commonly used description of thesame animal.
> 
> Commonly the word, but is put in front of it with a sense of exasperation.




So what? I put in the synonyms, but what is the difference between a regular bear and a copulating one?

*acting innocent*


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I see the title has changed.  

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Blackrat

I come in peace...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I come in peace...




Us Americans are glad to hear that.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> Well, I see the title has changed.
> 
> How's everyone doing today?




Fine. I think I found the solution for a problem that could be delaying the release of the software I am working on. We probably would have found a solution, but it would have taken more time. Well, I hope it really works. 



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> I come in peace...



Sure...


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Us Americans are glad to hear that.






Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Sure...




Take me to your pie!


----------



## Dog Moon

I have no pie.  Sadly.  If I did, I would have already eaten it.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> I have no pie.  Sadly.  If I did, I would have already eaten it.




*pulls out a ray-gun*

Take me to your pie!


----------



## Dog Moon

So much for coming in peace.


----------



## Dog Moon

But I still have no pie.


----------



## hafrogman

dog moon said:


> but i still have no pie.



3.1415926. . . .


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> 3.1415926. . . .




Now that is a good pi. Much better than some I have seen lately. One even claimed to be 3 .

*puts away the ray-gun*


----------



## Relique du Madde

My everyone is very punny today..  I wonder what's the occasion.

*Flips up the card table*
There I fold, happy now?

^----  My favorite action/quote.  I just wish that the tables in the WPL were not as big or heavy because that I'd love to see someone flip the table during the last round.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Now that is a good pi. Much better than some I have seen lately. One even claimed to be 3



Eh, this number is much more beautiful:

2.7182818284590423536...

Cheers, LT.


----------



## hafrogman

Lord Tirian said:


> Eh, this number is much more beautiful:
> 
> 2.7182818284590423536...
> 
> Cheers, LT.



e-gads, man!


----------



## WhatGravitas

hafrogman said:


> e-gads, man!





Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hello hive! 

Just got back from grocery shopping with my mom....

_*goes to make a cup of coffee*_


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> What was the outcome?




Nothing too horrid. Nobody moved from their stance. It was a friendly debate. 

Some are doing a 4e game separate from all our other games and at another person's house. I'm gonna give it a try and see if it's an ok system or it sucketh....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Man... if I'm able to survive this quarter relatively sane and in one piece, I'll definitely celebrate.

IN my Digital Identity design class we're basically doing marketing.  We create a logo for a company, research, and then create a web and a logo style guide.

In my "streaming media" class the we have to build a website that includes streaming media (ie videos, pod casts etc.) We create the design, we create the media, and we work all the compression magic using flash (since Flash is superior to quicktime, realtime, and silverlight) .  

My special topics class turns out to be a production management and development class. We have to create a project proposal, time line/time allocation chart and then build the project.  

I'm still unsure what the project is going to be in the php class (but I'm pretty sure its either a CMS, E-commerce site, or some kind of site that is php/database driven)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn Rev, by the looks of the amount of work you did in your homebrew 20 M game, did you even get some sleep last night?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn Rev, by the looks of the amount of work you did in your homebrew 20 M game, did you even get some sleep last night?




Yeah. It was necessary to get some sleep considering I had to help my mom with the grocerry shopping earlier today.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> Eh, this number is much more beautiful:
> 
> 2.7182818284590423536...
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Well yes, but I wanted pie, not e  Though to be fair I'd be even more horrified if someone rounded that to 3


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I'd be even more horrified if someone rounded that to 3




Anyone that did would be a blasphemer!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Anyone that did would be a blasphemer!




I outright yell that to anyone who tries to round pi to 3 .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I outright yell that to anyone who tries to round pi to 3 .




I love my pi.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hmmm..... pi... yum.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I never understood why the 3E Orcs got a penalty to INT - I mean, their iconic adventure is one of them protecting pi! And who would protect pi if not a very smart creature?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I never understood why the 3E Orcs got a penalty to INT - I mean, their iconic adventure is one of them protecting pi! And who would protect pi if not a very smart creature?




Good point, very good . Obviously they don't actually have penalty to int, it's just a cultural facade they keep up so that people won't know that they're actually more capable wizards than elves. That way people are lulled to a false sense of security.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I never understood why the 3E Orcs got a penalty to INT - I mean, their iconic adventure is one of them protecting pi! And who would protect pi if not a very smart creature?




Consider this, all racial ability score adjustments are written from a human-centric position.  Maybe the truth in the matter is that the average human is too stupid to realize that an orc is actually brilliant.  To the masses of peons and serfs, pi isn't important since it's a number it is not definite and could be divided out to the nth position unlike the number 1.  As a result, they think only a fool would waste their time protecting such a number.

Being unintelligent, the human masses then asked elves about Orcs (rather then asking the orcs about their motives themselves).  The elves, how view themselves superior to the humans due to their enlightened "hippie" ways then said, "Orcs are stupid because they are strong and like to fight.  They do not respect Gaea nor do they sip nectar or hug trees.  Give them a -1 to intelligence and give gray elves a +1 intelligence (since they live in eco-friendly homes made of recycled rock and love sniffing vapors from their magical potions."


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Consider this, all racial ability score adjustments are written from a human-centric position.  Maybe the truth in the matter is that the average human is too stupid to realize that an orc is actually brilliant.  To the masses of peons and serfs, pi isn't important since it's a number it is not definite and could be divided out to the nth position unlike the number 1.  As a result, they think only a fool would waste their time protecting such a number.
> 
> Being unintelligent, the human masses then asked elves about Orcs (rather then asking the orcs about their motives themselves).  The elves, in their infinite "superior" hippy ways then said, "Orcs are stupid, they like to fight.  They do not respect Gaea nor do they sip nectar or hug trees.  Give them a -1 to intelligence and give gray elves a +1 intelligence (since they live in eco-friendly homes made of recycled rock and love sniffing vapors from their magical potions."



Yes, and all the while this is happening orcs are actually building a fusion-reactor, because frankly, who would want to split an atom? It's such a waste of time, that they went straight for fusing them .


----------



## Blackrat

This conversation reminded me that I actually have to remember to ad the High-Orcs to my setting. They were part of it, but I've always forgotten them. They were the ones who originally built the Cities of Mages


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yes, and all the while this is happening orcs are actually building a fusion-reactor, because frankly, who would want to split an atom? It's such a waste of time, that they went straight for fusing them .




You do realize that the reason there are flesh golems is because someone poor misguided alchemist over heard a group of orc scientists talking about the wonders of atomic fusion.


----------



## Blackrat

I do also need to remember to throw a Plutonium Dragon at my players. Hit him hard enough and it goes critical


----------



## Relique du Madde

Isn't that one of the powers that Pitfiends have?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Isn't that one of the powers that Pitfiends have?




Create a Nuclear Kaboom?! Never heard of that...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

A friend of mine posted a recipe for a mixed drink: The Thermoncvlear Meltdown.
http://drinksite.com/drink.php?md_id=237


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> A friend of mine posted a recipe for a mixed drink: The Thermoncvlear Meltdown.
> http://drinksite.com/drink.php?md_id=237




Aiee! That actually sounds like a meltdown .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Aiee! That actually sounds like a meltdown .




Yeah, you need to drink it quick before the glass disolves.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Yeah, you need to drink it quick before the glass disolves.




So it's an adaptation of Wow Wow Sauce? Though considering that it only uses tabasco it must be milder adaptation


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> So it's an adaptation of Wow Wow Sauce? Though considering that it only uses tabasco it must be milder adaptation




I guess, I don't know. I've never had Wow Wow Sauce.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I guess, I don't know. I've never had Wow Wow Sauce.



I hope no-one has . At the very bottom of the page:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flora_and_fauna_of_the_Discworld


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I hope no-one has . At the very bottom of the page:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flora_and_fauna_of_the_Discworld




:O Eep!

Well at least a Thermonuclear Meltdown isn't going to kill the drinker.


----------



## Blackrat

I also remember seeing an actually drinkable variant of Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster somewhere . I need to hunt it down and try it someday


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> :O Eep!
> 
> Well at least a Thermonuclear Meltdown isn't going to kill the drinker.




It could.  Any alcohol technically could.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> It could.  Any alcohol technically could.




Yeah, if too much is consumed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Yeah, if too much is consumed.




I don't just mean alcohol poisoning, but the dangers one has to potential of coming across when drunk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I don't just mean alcohol poisoning, but the dangers one has to potential of coming across when drunk.




Okay, yeah I puked _once_.....after my sisters wedding.


----------



## Blackrat

*makes a notebook mark*
-Remember to take your fellow Hivers out for a night of Drunken Revelry if they ever come to Finland...


----------



## Blackrat

Soo, um an opinion needed... My homebrew world has been without a name for quite some time and I was thinking of reverting back to what I originally used: Gaea. Is it too cliche? There is merit in it, but then again it might be too much...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> *makes a notebook mark*
> -Remember to take your fellow Hivers out for a night of Drunken Revelry if they ever come to Finland...




Of course that was because I neraly downed nearly two liters of wine at the dinner reception. As soon as I got back to the hotel/casino and got undressed and in bed, I was out like a light.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Of course that was because I neraly downed nearly two liters of wine at the dinner reception. As soon as we got back to the hotel/casino and got undressed and in bed, I was out like a light.




Ah, wine, no no. I'm talking about at the least vast quantities of Mixed Vodka Drinks . Preferably those that have ingredients that hide the taste of alcohol and make it actually taste GOOD. That way one gets very very drunk and doesn't even notice the process


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, what happened to just drinking a case of beer or something?  I've been in the mood for some beer recently and it's slowly creeping up on me.  Might have to get some on the way home from work on Friday.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, and yes, I do think that Gaea is a name that might be slightly overused already...


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Oh, and yes, I do think that Gaea is a name that might be slightly overused already...




Yeah, I was afraid of that... Maybe I could just call it The World... It's a bit unimaginetive but at least doesn't have negative connections...


----------



## Dog Moon

How about Earth in a different language?  [This is using Google Translator, FYI; even if they don't always match up evenly, it still generally sounds cooler than 'Earth']

Croation: Zemlja
Czech: Zeme
Danish: Jord
Dutch: Aarde
Finnish: Maa
German: Erde
Polish: Ziemia
Romanian: Pamant


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> How about Earth in a different language?




Yeah, I thought about that. Also about using the name of the underworld from some less known mythology. But for some reason I don't like any of them


----------



## Dog Moon

Gosh you're picky!


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Gosh you're picky!




Yeah I am . If using real world language I would prefer it to be one that not many know, so it wouldn't bee too obvious but rather an easter-egg for those few who can spot it. I'd use tA but it's too short. Maybe I could try to find sanskrit or ancient hebrew version...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Yeah I am . If using real world language I would prefer it to be one that not many know, so it wouldn't bee too obvious but rather an easter-egg for those few who can spot it. I'd use tA but it's too short. Maybe I could try to find sanskrit or ancient hebrew version...



Any "Black Eye"/"Das Schwarze Auge" fans among your group? If not, call it Dere. 

I liked Aerth, but I found it was already used. (Just like Oerth).

Edit: 
You could use a word for sphere, disc or dirt in another language. 

How about Pheres?


----------



## Blackrat

I'm actually renaming it because I'm making it publically available now . I could be sneaky and use finnish words ofcourse... It's not like many of you know finnish .

What do you think, call the world _Maa_?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Edit: You could use a word for sphere...



I dare you, call it "Kullerkugel".

Sorry, I had to.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> I dare you, call it "Kullerkugel".
> 
> Sorry, I had to.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Rolling Ball? Bowling Ball? Katamari? Sorry, my deutsch is a bit rusty...


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> I don't just mean alcohol poisoning, but the dangers one has to potential of coming across when drunk.




I've been drunker than I should have more times than I should have not very proud of it 

potential dangers include waking up next to a girl whose name you don't know with all associated dangers included with that.

Walking up a motorway thinking it was a short Dual carriageway (being brought back to vaguely sentient thought by blue lights appearing in your vision)

Going missing for 8 hours ending back up at your shared flat with only vague recollections.

Memory loss when too drunk.

Mooning a Coach only to have it swerve to your side of the road take a step back and fall 10 foot into a trickle of a stream (and lose your shoe, other people did the mooning) 

Other than that not dead yet!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> I've been drunker than I should have more times than I should have not very proud of it
> 
> potential dangers include waking up next to a girl whose name you don't know with all associated dangers included with that.



Things I might actually miss in my life thanks to my decision to never drink. 



Spoiler



alcohol, in case someone worries about my health and dry humor





> Walking up a motorway thinking it was a short Dual carriageway (being brought back to vaguely sentient thought by blue lights appearing in your vision)
> 
> Going missing for 8 hours ending back up at your shared flat with only vague recollections.
> 
> Memory loss when too drunk.
> 
> Mooning a Coach only to have it swerve to your side of the road take a step back and fall 10 foot into a trickle of a stream (and lose your shoe, other people did the mooning)
> 
> Other than that not dead yet!



Things I can probably go without, even if there might be hilarious tales to be told about.


----------



## Mycanid

"And he sings
'They break the most beautiful things
But I hear violins, when I close my eyes
I am at the center of the sun
And I cannot be hurt
By anything this wicked world has done
I look into your eyes
And I am at the center of the sun
And I cannot be hurt
By anything this wicked world has done"

A lovely song ....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Rolling Ball? Bowling Ball? Katamari? Sorry, my deutsch is a bit rusty...




Yeah, it needs a tetanus shot. 

Oh, hello hive.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Oh, hello hive.



Evening, Rev!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Things I might actually miss in my life thanks to my decision to never drink.




Sober hi-five!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel;4386407  said:
			
		

> Going missing for 8 hours ending back up at your shared flat with only vague recollections.




Tends to sort of happen a lot to me.  I go into a book, game, or electronics store then 2 - 3 hours later I return home wondering how 5 minutes of looking at a product could turn into 1.5 hours of standing around in a store.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Tends to sort of happen a lot to me.  I go into a book, game, or electronics store then 2 - 3 hours later I return home wondering how 5 minutes of looking at a product could turn into 1.5 hours of standing around in a store.




Heh. Yeah that hapeens to me alot too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I am so cheesed.   I bought a new portable hard disk and discovered that: 
1) Mac/Pc compatible means pc users have to reformat the hard disk.
2) 320 gigs means you actually have 298 gigs.  
3) If the case looks metallic and the box doesn't say durable then expect the product to be made of plastic.

Western Digital... you are now dead to me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> 2) 320 gigs means you actually have 298 gigs.




Uhm, one of the things that avid computerists know is that when you buy a new hard drive, you never get the full amount of space listed on the box.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Uhm, one of the things that avid computerists know is that when you buy a new hard drive, you never get the full amount of space listed on the box.




I know that, but in an ideal world the number would match the box, or at least the box would saying in print "Expect the actual storage compacity to be up to 20% less then the value we have written above" instead of "actual disk space may vary depending on operating enviroment."

So far, the worst offender of the "actual size is 10 - 20% less the noted" rule I've encountered was PNY thumb drive which held about 1 gig instead of the 4 gigs it was suposed to.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> So far, the worst offender of the "actual size is 10 - 20% less the noted" rule I've encountered was PNY thumb drive which held about 1 gig instead of the 4 gigs it was suposed to.



Did you try reformatting it?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> So far, the worst offender of the "actual size is 10 - 20% less the noted" rule I've encountered was PNY thumb drive which held about 1 gig instead of the 4 gigs it was suposed to.




Dang, didn't even realize they could or WOULD take THAT much away.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Did you try reformatting it?




I haven't reformatted that "4 gig" thumb drive yet since it's not really high priority since I've only been using it to transfer files for printing.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> So far, the worst offender of the "actual size is 10 - 20% less the noted" rule I've encountered was PNY thumb drive which held about 1 gig instead of the 4 gigs it was suposed to.




Wasn't there even a counterfeit thing going on with some thumb drives? But I believe those even said they had 4 Gigs while only having 1, which of course lead to terrible problems with data integrity once you exceeded the actual size. 
Not sure if that could be connected...

Oh, and:
Morning Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Wasn't there even a counterfeit thing going on with some thumb drives? But I believe those even said they had 4 Gigs while only having 1, which of course lead to terrible problems with data integrity once you exceeded the actual size.
> Not sure if that could be connected...
> 
> Oh, and:
> Morning Hive!




I always knew I shouldn't trust the Geek Squad*!


*The 'Geek Squad' is the technical assistance/service team for a Major American electronics store chain.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bastards!


----------



## Blackrat

*comes in, trashes the place and leaves*

*pokes head back in*
Sorry, having a bad day. Just heard I can't go back to school yet this fall...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> *comes in, trashes the place and leaves*
> 
> *pokes head back in*
> Sorry, having a bad day. Just heard I can't go back to school yet this fall...




Ouch, sorry to hear Blackrat. I sure hope everything works out so that you can go back during the next season.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn that sucks. If you don't mind talking about it, is it cause of financial problems, scheduling or (the dreaded) academic-related issues?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning!

I've had a rather interesting offer at work. I may be moving from a Customer Services role into helping develop the new systems that we're bringing in next year... so lots of new responsibility, excellent chances of later promotion, etc etc.

Very happy! Vive la Hive!


----------



## Dog Moon

Yay, good news to balance the bad.  Hivemind is once again balanced.


----------



## Relique du Madde

_*All is safe in the Hive?*_​


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> _*All is safe in the Hive?*_​




Hmm, that must be Aurora, standing up in the middle there.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> Yay, good news to balance the bad.  Hivemind is once again balanced.




Neutral: First kick a puppy and then give a crying baby its lost soother back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Yay, good news to balance the bad.  Hivemind is once again balanced.




Not for too long. I gotta be hitting the hay in about 27 minutes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Neutral: First kick a puppy...




I'd rather not kick any puppies, thank you very much....


----------



## Relique du Madde

That reminds me of a video I saw on a random website of a pug dog trying to get some food that was placed on of a couch in front of a cat.  Let's just say, the dog got it's butt smacked.


----------



## Dog Moon

You know, there's a lot of previous Hive mind threads that haven't reached 1,000 posts yet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> You know, there's a lot of previous Hive mind threads that haven't reached 1,000 posts yet.




They died an early death. One may may die, but the soul of the hive remains, demanding a new body when one its previous ones fails.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> You know, there's a lot of previous Hive mind threads that haven't reached 1,000 posts yet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> They died an early death. On may may die, but the soul of the hive reamins, demanding a new body when one its previous ones fails.




But they don't have to be made into undead....  they could be turned into bone golems.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> But they don't have to be made into undead....  they could be turned into bone golems.




I can't frikkin' type. Updated previous post.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> But they don't have to be made into undead....  they could be turned into bone golems.




Or maybe Paranthropus? It sure would be nice to have a Ring of Varda.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe if this was 3.x... didn't they kill the X-Mass Tree to prevent items like that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Maybe if this was 3.x... didn't they kill the X-Mass Tree to prevent items like that?




This is 3.x, I have not and will not downgrade to 4th Edition.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> This is 3.x, I have not and will not downgrade to 4th Edition.




Does this mean I have to go now? 



> Maybe if this was 3.x... didn't they kill the X-Mass Tree to prevent items like that?



Well, the "slots" are still all there (mostly). You just don't need to fill them up that desperately for maximum efficiency and competition against monsters. 

And Rings are definitely still in!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> But they don't have to be made into undead....  they could be turned into bone golems.




Someone's up to date on OotS.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> This is 3.x, I have not and will not downgrade to 4th Edition.




Bah, it's people like you that are making me trying to figure out what to do for my monster creations.  Can't believe the three people that have posted there so far are sticking with 3x.  If I don't want to lose my fanbase, I'll need some 3x stuff there.  Bah!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Does this mean I have to go now?




No you don't have to go and neither does Dog Moon. I don't hold a grudge against anybody that thinks 4E is a better game. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and unlike some other people, I can respect thae choice another person makes.


----------



## Paranthropus

All right folks, I'm calling it a night. Will swing by later tomorrow, after I get back from seeing Wall-E with Mandy and her two girls.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Paranthropus said:


> All right folks, I'm calling it a night. Will swing by later tomorrow, after I get back from seeing Wall-E with Mandy and her two girls.



Paranthropus 

What happened to you, Rev? 

I want Fru back.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, Hive's been slow this week.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

We've hit the busy period at work and it's all gone a bit crazy.


----------



## Dog Moon

I wish I could say the same.  Work is slow atm.    TOO slow.


----------



## Ginnel

Work has been busy and repetitive 

*combine fax back forms for same business with correct letter and information leaflet, put all in envelope, put correct sticker on envelope close envelope*

 rinse and repeat 300 odd times, done now though and I got thorntons chocolate for doing so  Well that and building the database all the info was stored on  Its all gone swimmingly considering it was my first time


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> ...rinse and repeat 300 odd times...



This! Is! WORK!

Sorry! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

Tonight, we dine at work!


----------



## The_Warlock

At 4p, the company is having an impromptu party - mostly because it's been a crappy week for a large subset of us.

Let the pub cheese, fresh fruit, crackers, cheeses, and drinkables come to us, and soon!


----------



## Dog Moon

Nice.  Never had anything like that at work before.


----------



## The_Warlock

We have one any months that someone in the office has a birthday. And occasionally, when it's been a week of constant irritation, or we've closed a really big job, we sometimes have a sudden party.

We take the "fits any table ping pong net" off the conference room table, and lay out the edibles.


----------



## Mycanid

Yah duh dee ... la dah duh dee ...


----------



## Blackrat

Blueberry pie anyone? Here, help yourselves .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> This is 3.x, I have not and will not downgrade to 4th Edition.




Heh.   My favored systems don't have any trees...  they just have power creep.

<------ Green Ronin fan boi.


----------



## Paranthropus

Blackrat said:


> Blueberry pie anyone? Here, help yourselves .




 You sure thats not a poison berry pie?


----------



## Paranthropus

Dog Moon said:


> Man, Hive's been slow this week.




I've also been busy working on my D20 Modern house rules.


----------



## Blackrat

Aww, phoey...

*Pulls out a ray-gun*

Bring back Rev you nasty prehistoric skelintong...


----------



## Paranthropus

Blackrat said:


> Aww, phoey...
> 
> *Pulls out a ray-gun*
> 
> Bring back Rev you nasty prehistoric skelintong...




Reveille = Paranthropus

 Seriously, what diff does it make?


----------



## Aeson

Paranthropus said:


> Reveille = Paranthropus
> 
> Seriously, what diff does it make?




Fru Fru are you having another identity crisis?


----------



## Paranthropus

Aeson said:


> Fru Fru are you having another identity crisis?




Nope. Just decided to split myself. My Reveille handle will be for eveything not in the Off Topic forums. My Paranthropus handle will be for posting in the Off-Topic forums.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh dear, now I suppose I shall have to use force...

Brace yourself for immediate disintegration...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm doing a write up for a write up for a group of elven outcasts and I don't want to say they are masochistic (like a certain WoTC creation *cough* Shadar Kai *cough*),  so does  know whats it's called when you purposely cause yourself bodily harm for religious reasons (often as a sign of guilt)?


----------



## Paranthropus

Blackrat said:


> Oh dear, now I suppose I shall have to use force...
> 
> Brace yourself for immediate disintegration...


----------



## Relique du Madde

DENIED!


----------



## Blackrat

Paranthropus said:


>


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh, all right. Just don't disintegrate my alt. I'm still going to want to use it ocassionally.


----------



## Blackrat

Ah good. Violance is always a solution


----------



## Paranthropus

Sometimes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I kid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

20 minutes to 3 am in Finland. What are you still doing up BR?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> 20 minutes to 3 am in Finland. What are you still doing up BR?




Watching Duck Dodgers and getting drunk...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Watching Duck Dodgers and getting drunk...




What about the little woman?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> What about the little woman?




Sleeping. She had a rough day at work and riding later... She went to sleep pretty early. Me on the other hand, slept till noon and so I'm not a bit tired yet...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Sleeping. She had a rough day at work and riding later... She went to sleep pretty early. Me on the other hand, slept till noon and so I'm not a bit tired yet...




What do you guys ride up in Finland (keep your minds out of the gutter)?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> What do you guys ride up in Finland



Polar bears ofcourse . Nah, she was just riding a horse.



> (keep your minds out of the gutter)?




Your terminology escapes me


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hmm, might have to get my hands on Season One of [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Loonatics-Unleashed-Complete-First-Season/dp/B000KF0DE8/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1216424616&sr=8-1]Loonatics Unleashed.[/ame]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Your terminology escapes me



Dirty thoughts; sex stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=czCqMWRFVg4[/ame]

My god I miss Darkwing Duck.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> My god I miss Darkwing Duck. :.-([/...lso... I have vague memories of playing it...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> My god I miss Darkwing Duck.



"Ich bin der Schrecken, der die Nacht durchflattert!"

"I am the terror that flaps in the night!"

Darkwing, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Wasn't there an old nintendo game about Darkwing Duck also... I have vague memories of playing it...



There might have been; I don't remember. But I do have fond memories of playing the DuckTales nintendo game.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> My god I miss Darkwing Duck.




I loved Mega Volt and Nega-duck... the second version not the first "Uber" Negaduck.  Personally I wished that Gizmo Duck never appeared in that one episode... since I hated him with a passion especially because he ruined Ducktale.


----------



## Blackrat

Maybe it's time to hit the bed. By guys.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Maybe it's time to hit the bed. By guys.




G'Night Blackrat. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:


> Uhm, one of the things that avid computerists know is that when you buy a new hard drive, you never get the full amount of space listed on the box.




Yeah. You lose a certain amount due to the byte being not a whole number. It throws off the calculations of how much space you have...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:


> *comes in, trashes the place and leaves*
> 
> *pokes head back in*
> Sorry, having a bad day. Just heard I can't go back to school yet this fall...




That sucks. Hope you can straighten things out.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:


> This is 3.x, I have not and will not downgrade to 4th Edition.




I'm gonna be playin' in a 4e game tomorrow evening. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:


> Bah, it's people like you that are making me trying to figure out what to do for my monster creations.  Can't believe the three people that have posted there so far are sticking with 3x.  If I don't want to lose my fanbase, I'll need some 3x stuff there.  Bah!




Most of our group is sticking with 3.5.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lord Tirian said:


> Paranthropus
> 
> What happened to you, Rev?
> 
> I want Fru back.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I guess this SN is for when Rev wants to bone someone.... (check his avatar... )


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Paranthropus said:


>




Damn! 

Rats! Foiled again!


----------



## Relique du Madde

<fustrration>Shoot me.  Please.  Shoot me.   </frustration>


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> <fustrration>Shoot me.  Please.  Shoot me.   </frustration>




What are you frustrated over?


----------



## Dog Moon

*shoots relique*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> *shoots relique*




HEY! I happen to like the guy. Please don't be shootin' people because they ask for it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, it's just water.  I'm a clown!


----------



## Dog Moon

*squirts rev with water as well and honks nose*

Whose nose?  Who knows?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> *squirts rev with water as well and honks nose*
> 
> Whose nose?  Who knows?




_*slaps Dog Moon with a paper glove*_

Hehehehehe.........

_*runs off into the dark recesses of the hive*_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> What are you frustrated over?




I'm creating a website for my gf.... and itis somewhat of a struggle to get her to give me some of the content I need.  Making things worse, she even said the stereotypical client comment of "just grab it from my current site."



Dog Moon said:


> *shoots relique*




*falls over dead.... then gets up*

Oh damn...  I'm a highlander now... CRAP!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm creating a website for my gf.... and itis somewhat of a struggle to get her to give me some of the content I need.  Making things worse, she even said the stereotypical client comment of "just grab it from my current site."



Oy. Thats difficul alright. What doesn't she just want to update the site she already has? 




Relique du Madde said:


> *falls over dead.... then gets up*
> 
> Oh damn...  I'm a highlander now... CRAP!




He shot you with water, not a bullet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

WHEEEE! 10 minutes until Dr. Who then Stargate Atlantis (hopes that Woolsey messes up majorly as Commander In Chief).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Oh, it's just water.  I'm a clown!




Just as long as you are not:  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6r6RU8xXynY"]A Killer Klown From Outer Space[/ame]


or..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usIyEL7ut5A"]The Current Joker[/ame]

Course... every Joker was pretty much kick ass (especially the cartoon one).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Course... every Joker was pretty much kick ass (especially the cartoon one).



Which cartoon version? Original Animated Series (Kevin Conroy, et al.) or The Batman?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welp, I'm audi hive. Might be back after my shows.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Oy. Thats difficul alright. What doesn't she just want to update the site she already has?




She currently uses esty and sometimes ebay as her "site" and wants to break free.



Reveille said:


> He shot you with water, not a bullet.



Water?  Really.... ::glances around::


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Which cartoon version? Original Animated Series (Kevin Conroy, et al.) or The Batman?




_The Batman_ doesn't exist in my reality.  Only the 90s Animated Series, Batman Beyond, Justice League, Teen Titans etc. does.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> _The Batman_ doesn't exist in my reality.  Only the 90s Animated Series, Batman Beyond, Justice League, Teen Titans etc. does.



I tried a couple episodes of The Batman, but it just didn't click for me. I prefer the original animated series as well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Right now I'm watching Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog's Third Act and am getting driven insane by the horrible run time....  It's like the site has only 2 frames of buffer.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I tried a couple episodes of The Batman, but it just didn't click for me. I prefer the original animated series as well.




For me a major part of the problem was how they butchered how the bad Joker, Mr. Freeze, and the Riddler looked.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Boy, there's a heap of spamming going on! And I don't mean in a good way, i.e. hiving!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

If I choose to be the Joker from Batman, do I get Harley Quinn as my sidekick?


----------



## Mycanid

Heap of spamming indeed ...


----------



## HellHound




----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> If I choose to be the Joker from Batman, do I get Harley Quinn as my sidekick?




Yes.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yes.




No.


----------



## HellHound

Blackrat said:


> No.




Indigo.


----------



## Blackrat

HellHound said:


> Indigo.




Green


----------



## Dog Moon

Harley Quinn is HAWT!


----------



## HellHound

Dog Moon said:


> Harley Quinn is HAWT!




I find her HIGHLY over-rated.

And how many Harley Quinn costumes do we need at GenCon this year.... There were a dozen of them last year. She's going to start outnumbering the elves.


----------



## Blackrat

Guassian Microvapor Transporter Rocket


----------



## Dog Moon

HellHound said:


> I find her HIGHLY over-rated.
> 
> And how many Harley Quinn costumes do we need at GenCon this year.... There were a dozen of them last year. She's going to start outnumbering the elves.




So who's your favorite female character in the Batmans?


----------



## Relique du Madde

HellHound said:


> I find her HIGHLY over-rated.
> 
> And how many Harley Quinn costumes do we need at GenCon this year.... There were a dozen of them last year. She's going to start outnumbering the elves.




Just look at is this way, at least when morbidly obese girls dress up as Harley Quin it's not like morbidly obese girls cosplaying as Skimpily Dressed Anime girl who is suposed to be uber busty/hot.

One anime expo I went to I almost threwup in my mouth after seeing a 280+ lb girl dress up a Naga the Serpent.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> So who's your favorite female character in the Batmans?




Poison Ivy


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I guess Catwoman is pretty sexy as well.  I think those two are the main hotness.  For some reason, Poison Ivy always sort of annoyed me and there really aren't many others to contend for the title of Batman's Hottest Girl.


----------



## Dog Moon

Catwoman's outfits go from full-body coverage to Hally Balley coverage [aka, minimalistic with the cloth]


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Well, I guess Catwoman is pretty sexy as well.  I think those two are the main hotness.  For some reason, Poison Ivy always sort of annoyed me and there really aren't many others to contend for the title of Batman's Hottest Girl.




Oy, she's a red head eco-terrorist. Nothing's hotter... Though I have to admit that casting Thurman to play her in the movie was a big botch...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Oy, she's a red head eco-terrorist. Nothing's hotter... Though I have to admit that casting Thurman to play her in the movie was a big botch...




It's been a while so I don't really remember the movie well, but I don't remember Uma being all that bad.  Recall thinking the movie was only mediocre, but not because of her role...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> So who's your favorite female character in the Batmans?




Cat Woman. rawr.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> It's been a while so I don't really remember the movie well, but I don't remember Uma being all that bad.  Recall thinking the movie was only mediocre, but not because of her role...




Eh, she's bad in everything. Everyone tell she's HOT, but I just don't see it . Well just my personal opinion...


----------



## Dog Moon

Weird, listening to a more Metal version of Rebel Yell by Billy Idol.  Not sure if I like it or not yet.

Edit: No, not really, but I'm listening to the original now and it's already beginning to annoy me... would be good if it were only like 1.30 minutes long, IMO.


----------



## Dog Moon

Movies I've seen with Uma Thurman:
Kill Bill 1+2: I liked these and thought she was good.
Gattaca: I liked this movie and had no problem with her performance.
Batman and Robin: Thought the movie was mediocre.  Don't really remember her being good or bad though.
Pulp Fiction: I liked her in this one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Oy, she's a red head eco-terrorist. Nothing's hotter... Though I have to admit that casting Thurman to play her in the movie was a big botch...




It's only hot if she actually baths, shaves, and deson't have dreads.  If she was one of those au natural hippy types that doesn't  then it's repulsive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Movies I've seen with Uma Thurman:
> Kill Bill 1+2: I liked these and thought she was good.
> Gattaca: I liked this movie and had no problem with her performance.
> Batman and Robin: Thought the movie was mediocre.  Don't really remember her being good or bad though.
> Pulp Fiction: I liked her in this one.




My Super Ex-Girlfriend: Great flick. Exactly the way it should be.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> My Super Ex-Girlfriend: Great flick. Exactly the way it should be.




Uma with glasses + brown hair + crazy stare = double bag city.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Uma with glasses + brown hair + crazy stare = double bag city.



Well, even though I don't really care for Uma, I have to admit that the movie was pretty damn good.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Well, even though I don't really care for Uma, I have to admit that the movie was pretty damn good.




But the question is did you think it was a pretty damned good movie partly BECAUSE of her or DESPITE of her?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> But the question is did you think it was a pretty damned good movie partly BECAUSE of her or DESPITE of her?



Because of the underlying plot.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Because of the underlying plot.




So... DESPITE her presence then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> So... DESPITE her presence then.



Something like that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, Enworld is so slow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Man, Enworld is so slow.



Seems zippy for me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Seems zippy for me.




Seems a little quicker right now, but was slow all day for me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

blup


----------



## Dog Moon

splerk


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Seems a little quicker right now, but was slow all day for me.




It took me over three minutes to to get onto En World.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> splerk




quarkel


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> My Super Ex-Girlfriend: Great flick. Exactly the way it should be.




Oh my gawd!  I spent 5 dollars for the movie and thought  was ripped off.  That movie was terrible!


Uma in general is okay.  She plays an okay psycho character.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> One anime expo I went to I almost threwup in my mouth after seeing a 280+ lb girl dress up a Naga the Serpent.




Quite the.... ah... angle you choose there.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> So who's your favorite female character in the Batmans?




More klike.... how many female characters are there for supporting characters in the Batman universe?

Movies-
Vicky Vale
Meridean Chase
Catwoman
Poison Ivy
Batgirl / Woman

Also not yet seen
Harley Quinn
Talia 

Jolia would make an awesome Talia


----------



## megamania

Last comment since folks are not here-

I saw Dark Knight last night.   Okay- not up to its hype in my mind.  Who will be / should be the next villian(s) in #3 of the Nolan series?

I would rather avoid Penquin so that leaves-

Poison Ivy
Bane (smart mercenary Bane - not stupid "BAAAANE!" Bane)
Mad Hatter
Killer Croc
Mr. Freeze
Clayface
Manniquin
Mothman
Firefly
Man-Bat
Red Hood

and oh so many more.   Who should it be and who should play the part?


----------



## demonking1

megamania said:


> quarkel




Shrap


----------



## megamania

'allo.......?


anyone awake yet?


----------



## Blackrat

demonking1 said:


> Shrap




Srinklerp


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> 'allo.......?
> 
> 
> anyone awake yet?




I am. ENW is a bit slow though. Pain to get through


----------



## Blackrat

Rev is quite foxy today . Soo where is everybody? I'm making pancakes...

And watching Wild Wild West and surfing the net at the same time . Also just finished watching Spidey 3. It was bad... There were good moments but generally, I found it too emo and not enough smashing...


----------



## megamania

Spidey III didn't do well as compared to I or II

Breakfast for me was two dogs cooked over an open fire while I burned old boxes and clothes.   Time for work again.   Thursday I begin my official vacation as I go white water rafting , hiking and camping.   


HOT   sooooo hot and sticky.   Almost looking forward to work since it has AC.

Til later.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, pancakes were good. I used a technique that I picked up from a tv-show. I think you US guys might recognise the name Emeril Lagasse. He showed a couple of tricks in one of his shows for making pancakes, and I decided to give it a try. Unfortunatily I'm no good in explaining how it actually happened...


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Spidey III didn't do well as compared to I or II
> 
> Breakfast for me was two dogs cooked over an open fire while I burned old boxes and clothes.   Time for work again.   Thursday I begin my official vacation as I go white water rafting , hiking and camping.
> 
> 
> HOT   sooooo hot and sticky.   Almost looking forward to work since it has AC.
> 
> Til later.




Hah. My official vacation starts on thursday too . Then three weeks nothing but laying back...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Came back from our great family party (also celebrating the 50th birthday of my godfather and the 73 (?) of the "partner" of my grandfather from my fathers side) at my parents home. I really love our family parties. My father has 3 sisters and 5 brothers and most of them has kids (several around my age, a few younger, and one also with children on their own), and it's nice to see them all again. 
Since my godfather also celebrated, we also invited some of his old friends (study and flat mates). 

My uncle was a little weak - last year, they diagnosed cancer in him (in a pretty advanced state, and the therapy is not going really well), and I think such events are particularly nice (even if taxing) for him. (He has to travel from South Germany to North Germany, but it's a chance to meet the entire family and long-term friends.)

I am not the kind of guy that celebrates a lot or meets many people, but our family parties (two other events are Christmas and Easter) are alwas great. Our family doesn't have the kind of "inner conflict" as I always hear from other families, and these events are very harmonic, and you can catch up with everyone.

So, others in the Hive having such great family reunions? How do you celebrate?* 

*
With us, it's usually tea + cake (lots of) followed by beverages. Summer parties also feature a barbecue (and lots of salads). Unfortunately we had thunder and rain over most of the day, but we had party tents and a carport, so it was fine - even if a bit louder from all the rain coming down on the roof.


----------



## Clay_More

Ahoy! Not a regular hiver, but since the other boards are kinda slow at the moment I thought I might as well pitch in here. 

I gotta say, it sounds kinda idyllic, your family reunions, Mustrum. Gee, wish I could get my whole family together like that, have a similar problem with it being spread out across the country though. 

Kinda boring this time of day, prime time for being up and about in Europe but I guess the Americanites are off. Got so bored I started looked up random types of government on Wikipedia. Oh, and I went to some Danish website for people with mental problems and posted some video I found on the Onion Network thingy:

LINK


Kinda fun thing was that quite a bit of them started to believe it was a true news broadcast Oo. So I apologize to any Americans about what I've might have done to your foreign image. 

Where do you sign up for the hive?


----------



## Relique du Madde

ACK!  A Claymore!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Clay_More said:


> Kinda boring this time of day, prime time for being up and about in Europe but I guess the Americanites are off. Got so bored I started looked up random types of government on Wikipedia. Oh, and I went to some Danish website for people with mental problems and posted some video I found on the Onion Network thingy:
> 
> LINK
> 
> 
> Kinda fun thing was that quite a bit of them started to believe it was a true news broadcast Oo. So I apologize to any Americans about what I've might have done to your foreign image.




I approve 



Clay_More said:


> Where do you sign up for the hive?



Wait there's a sign up form?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hello hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hello Mr Talking Fox.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Srinklerp



Shticrel.


----------



## Clay_More

A romulant traitor?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Rev is quite foxy today



Mandy bought me the plush fox. I gave him the name 'Axel Fox' because it kind of reminds me of the character Axel Fox that Uncle Dave comissioned to have made for the theme park WonderWorld in the movie Beverly Hills Cop III.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait there's a sign up form?



Nope, all you have to do is post in here once, and you get hooked.


----------



## HellHound

Reveille said:


> Nope, all you have to do is post in here once, and you get hooked.




Unless your hivemind implant goes offline.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

HellHound said:


> Unless your hivemind implant goes offline.



 HellHound in the hive!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Bane (smart mercenary Bane - not stupid "BAAAANE!" Bane)




There was a couple of comic books that I read back in the day when Bane led an attack on the Asylum and let loose all the bad guys.  Batman had to continuously go and fight all these bad guys, wearing himself out.  THEN, Bane stepped in and crippled him.  A new Batman took over and eventually defeated Bane, but I always thought the premise of the Comic RAWKED and thought it would make a GREAT TV series, since it would be a little too long for a movie.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> There was a couple of comic books that I read back in the day when Bane led an attack on the Asylum and let loose all the bad guys.  Batman had to continuously go and fight all these bad guys, wearing himself out.  THEN, Bane stepped in and crippled him.  A new Batman took over and eventually defeated Bane, but I always thought the premise of the Comic RAWKED and thought it would make a GREAT TV series, since it would be a little too long for a movie.




You forget that the "New Batman" was also a psychopath and that Bruce Wayne got himself healed (via a magical retcon) then kicked the "New Batman's" butt.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> You forget that the "New Batman" was also a psychopath and that Bruce Wayne got himself healed (via a magical retcon) then kicked the "New Batman's" butt.




Well, I might not have typed it out, but I didn't forget.  

Glad someone else knows what I'm talking about.  You agree that would be a slick TV series too, right?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, I do.

What I find alittle ironoic about the who Nightfall/quest etc series was that Azreal was created in part by Joe Quesada.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm really missing my dad tonight. I've already cried twice.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry to hear that man.



Well, I'm giving Axel plenty of love.


----------



## Blackrat

Coffee... *Drool*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Coffee... *Drool*



Yeap, the nectar of the gods it is. I'd have a cup, but I'd like to get to bed at a decent hour tonight.


----------



## Blackrat

I've been making my homebrew in the blog now and was thinking that I could try to write there some short stories about the world also. Maybe now with few more years under my beard, I can even make cohesive sentenses .


----------



## Blackrat

Clay_More said:


> A romulant traitor?




Who, where?! Must be one of those Shinzonians


----------



## Clay_More

> Who, where?! Must be one of those Shinzonians




They're the aliens that built the pyramids right?

Was browsing around the net to find something about a church i visited in the Czech republic a week weeks ago, wickedest church ever, if you're bored try typing "Sedlec" in google pictures or something.

Not to be a redneck, but where's the hivemind implant implanted?


----------



## Blackrat

Clay_More said:


> Not to be a redneck, but where's the hivemind implant implanted?




You don't want to know.


No, really, you don't.


Stop asking already.


----------



## Blackrat

Clay_More said:


> They're the aliens that built the pyramids right?




No those were the Red Bunnies. Never mess with the Bunnies...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> Not to be a redneck, but where's the hivemind implant implanted?



The stick it in your ear.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> No those were the Red Bunnies. Never mess with the Bunnies...




You sure of that? I thought it was the Blue Bunny.


----------



## Clay_More

> The stick it in your ear.




So its basically like a pointless version of the babelfish! I always had a fetish for implants for the sake of implants.

Which also makes me wonder if the dark ages were called the dark ages in the dark ages?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> You sure of that? I thought it was the Blue Bunny.




No no. The Blue Bunny was their leader but it was the Red ones that actually did the building... Um, why are we talking about figments of my imagination


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> The stick it in your ear.











KKKKKKKkkkkkhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!1111111​


----------



## Blackrat

Clay_More said:


> So its basically like a pointless version of the babelfish!




Actually it's more like a broken babelfish. It translate's everything others say to utter nonsense...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Clay_More said:


> So its basically like a pointless version of the babelfish! I always had a fetish for implants for the sake of implants.
> 
> Which also makes me wonder if the dark ages were called the dark ages in the dark ages?




Just hope it wasn't replaced with one of those brain eating worm things from Wrath of Khan (see above post).


----------



## Blackrat

Clay_More's sig said:
			
		

> Hate Squirrels With Me!



No I won't. I like squirrels. They're like rats in fancy suits .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> No I won't. I like squirrels. They're like rats in fancy suits .








They make good eatens!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> No no. The Blue Bunny was their leader but it was the Red ones that actually did the building... Um, why are we talking about figments of my imagination


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> They make good eatens![/quote]
> 
> Could be. Never tried one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Could be. Never tried one.




Same here.


----------



## Clay_More

I go to breakfast and the thread gallops 6-7 posts ahead (do threads gallop? Or more like trot? Perhaps a solid canter?).

I would like to try a squirrel though, can't be that bad, I mean, they eat nuts so they're prolly almond flavored?


----------



## Dog Moon

So, completely separate from the previous conversation, but anyone else catch the series finally of Avatar this past Friday?


----------



## Blackrat

Clay_More said:


> I go to breakfast and the thread gallops 6-7 posts ahead (do threads gallop? Or more like trot? Perhaps a solid canter?).
> 
> I would like to try a squirrel though, can't be that bad, I mean, they eat nuts so they're prolly almond flavored?




Hey, we've been slow lately. There are times when the thread would have advanced 3-4 pages in that time .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hey, we've been slow lately. There are times when the thread would have advanced 3-4 pages in that time .




I think part of the reason why the hive isn't running at full speed is because of how bad the load times have been recently (for everyone except for Rev. that is).


----------



## Clay_More

> Hey, we've been slow lately. There are times when the thread would have advanced 3-4 pages in that time .




Its not fair! Why don't the threads I participate in on the other parts of the forums advance at that pace? Guess its because here people don't spend half a day making a clever rebuttal.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Hey, we've been slow lately. There are times when the thread would have advanced 3-4 pages in that time .




Ah, the good ol' times.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Clay_More said:


> Its not fair! Why don't the threads I participate in on the other parts of the forums advance at that pace? Guess its because here people don't spend half a day making a clever rebuttal.





That's because the Hive is Epic and Hardcore and Awesome and teh Win all wrapped up into one taffy flavored thread.  And yes I actually licked the screen to see how the hive tasted*.



*If you want to know, the Media forum tasted like dust covered static and evaporated coke cola.


----------



## Dog Moon

Naw, he just means to say we don't care if we're clever or not.    We talk, even if it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I lose at multi tasking.

 I"m trying to write beginner php code, understand it, and read the hive (in no particular order).  I seriously need a clone or a larger screen.... or a two monitor system... that would be nice.


----------



## Clay_More

Not at all! 

And I wonder what flavor the different forums have. I guess the Board and Card games forum would have the flavor of broken dreams of sexual appeal. That was rude, there's actually some good-looking people there, MerricB amongst others! He has a boyish and subtle charm to him.

Reminds me of the deliberate troll thread someone made with a fake user, talking about a game with Furries. I still remember the advice to "laminate the players".


----------



## Dog Moon

I remember that.  IIRC, they were talking about sexual LARPing with Furries.  They got busted when someone redirected the Mods to the Circus thread discussing how they were going to Troll EnWorld.  Temporary Bans for all involved.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> I remember that.  IIRC, they were talking about sexual LARPing with Furries.  They got busted when someone redirected the Mods to the Circus thread discussing how they were going to Troll EnWorld.  Temporary Bans for all involved.




Didn't they even realize that we have the same management ? It's bad idea to plan in Morrus' boards to go and troll another of Morrus' boards


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh man.  Watching this movie and this guy brings his girlfriend a present.  There's some soft covering and she removes it.  I was like "Holy crap, he just gave his girlfriend a dead baby pig.  That's got to be the worst present of all-time."  Then I found out that it was just sleeping.  Then I was like "Wait a second, who gives their girlfriend a freaking baby pig for a present?!"

Heh, then they go an name it Piggy.  Figures.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I remember that.  IIRC, they were talking about sexual LARPing with Furries.  They got busted when someone redirected the Mods to the Circus thread discussing how they were going to Troll EnWorld.  Temporary Bans for all involved.




Kind of sad how much of a dysfunctional family EnWorld and Circvs Maximvs is.  It's almost as if people don't realize that it's the same community (or at least that there are many people who cross over... including the mods).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ack!  That rat beat me in making a simular statement...  1..... 2..... 3....  No JINX!


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Oh man.  Watching this movie and this guy brings his girlfriend a present.  There's some soft covering and she removes it.  I was like "Holy crap, he just gave his girlfriend a dead baby pig.  That's got to be the worst present of all-time."  Then I found out that it was just sleeping.  Then I was like "Wait a second, who gives their girlfriend a freaking baby pig for a present?!"
> 
> Heh, then they go an name it Piggy.  Figures.




Hmm, wonder if me darling would like a pig... probably not, besides we're planning on getting a kitty. I've already planned about dozen names and she's given me "the looks" on everyone of them ...


----------



## Clay_More

Never really took the time to register at Circvs, rare that I'm interested in discussing much off-topic stuff. The people are basically the same anyways 



> Oh man. Watching this movie and this guy brings his girlfriend a present. There's some soft covering and she removes it. I was like "Holy crap, he just gave his girlfriend a dead baby pig. That's got to be the worst present of all-time." Then I found out that it was just sleeping. Then I was like "Wait a second, who gives their girlfriend a freaking baby pig for a present?!"
> 
> Heh, then they go an name it Piggy. Figures.




Doesn't sound like that bad of a present. I mean, it eats basically everything. But pigs loose their cuteness when they grow up, just like squirrels.


----------



## Clay_More

Btw, I need a good name for a condition that is between Dazzled and Blinded in severity.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Clay_More said:


> Btw, I need a good name for a condition that is between Dazzled and Blinded in severity.




::Thinks::

Blue-Out?  Glare-Out?

You know... basically think of how when your passing out your vision gets all distorted and colors seem to turn blue or blackish.


----------



## Blackrat

Clay_More said:


> Btw, I need a good name for a condition that is between Dazzled and Blinded in severity.




Why? Blinzled?


----------



## Clay_More

Glared-Out might work! I'll try it out for starters at least. Was thinking about a condition where you get suddenly exposed to bright light, but its more significant than simply dazzled.

Wikipedia had some suggestions, but they were a bit too scientific for a D20 game.


----------



## Dog Moon

Flashed!

Oh no, I've been flashed!

Isn't that normally a good thing?

Depends on who's doing the flashing!


----------



## Clay_More

> Depends on who's doing the flashing!




If we didn't have the "Eric's grandmother" rule on the forums, that statement would provoke me to link a gruesome picture of some sorts. But oh well, wouldn't want her to cut of Eric's supply of cinnamon cookies, now would we?

Always amuses me when people with little or no knowledge of modern science try to explain fantasy setting phenomena using scientific terms. 

Gravity are diminutive squirrel-gnomes pulling you down from the Squibrolic plane! Whats a squirrel-gnome? Sqome? Gnirrel?


----------



## Blackrat

Been playing _BLADESTORM: The Hundred Years' War_ lately and it's getting crazy. It first started as realistic model to 14th century with mercenary companies from around the europe. Then at some point the game added Roman Spearmen to the war. The West Roman empire had fallen almost millenia before. Now ofcourse they could be Byzantine Romans but it was stretching a bit...

Then a few stages later comes mongols. Yeah okay, they had been driven out a century before but it's still credible.

Later still there comes ninjas. Well okay, every game needs ninjas right. And samurai ofcourse, who came a few stages later.

At this point I'm starting to ponder, who were the parties at 100 year's war again. French and English? Then why the heck is my battlefields littered with mongols, romans, japanese, chinese, arabians, africans and vikings? The only French and English are the commanders?

Then I was given a squad of magicians !

I'm just waiting for the game to give me some aliens to command now .

Sorry, just venting my frustration on this "excessive grinding needed" game...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Depends on who's doing the flashing!



Yeah, especially if it is a guy or a girl.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I need a new computer game. I've been playing AoE, but its starting to get boring MOO2 is starting to get tiresome too.


----------



## Clay_More

> I need a new computer game. I've been playing AoE, but its starting to get boring MOO2 is starting to get tiresome too.




Plenty of good ones out these days. I do Call of Duty 4 or Tiberium Wars when I got friends over with laptops, quite decent multiplayer games. When I'm alone, its either Civilization, Heroes of Might and Magic and even Settlers 6! Gosh its fun seeing those little fellas scuttling about, chopping wood and whatever.



> I'm just waiting for the game to give me some aliens to command now .
> 
> Sorry, just venting my frustration on this "excessive grinding needed" game...




Well... think about it this way.. if they start going nuts with "historical accuracy" it could end up as.. *shudder*.. the F-Game that is not to be mentioned.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I need a new computer game. I've been playing AoE, but its starting to get boring MOO2 is starting to get tiresome too.




You ever heard of NetHack. I think there's links to the download page in the bottom of that wiki article.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> and even Settlers 6!



Settlers 6?! Whats this?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So I just got done watching Nick Fury: Agent of Shield. I've never read any of the SHIELD comics, but it was decent even though it is dated. 

I was surfing Amazon some time ago and came across Kitty Pryde: Agent of Shield. Now if that were made a movie, that'd rock!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Settlers 6?! Whats this?




The latest: http://thesettlers.uk.ubi.com/home.php . Though I still think II was best


----------



## Dog Moon

I've actually been playing a fair amount of NHL2k8 recently.  I know, I know, seems weird, but I like the trading and drafting aspect of it as well as the fact that you can play for 20 minutes and be with a single match.  It's not a game where you need to spend 2+ hours just going through plot stuff [not that I dislike those games, of course, but sometimes, I enjoy something a little different].


----------



## Clay_More

Settlers is a really, really old game which they keep making new version of, think the company making them is called Bluebyte. You basically control a small, medieval settlement that starts from scratch with a church, castle and a storage house. Then you gotta expand it, building grain farms, hunter's huts, wood choppers and a lot of other medieval stuff. Unlike AoE, most of the time is actually spent managing your various resources and expanding your settlement. You can find natural resources like iron and stone, as well as cattle or sheep. Fun thing about it is that you can literally see your people working, chopping wood, making sausages or bread, etc. 

Of course, you can later start waging wars with a simple assortment of troops (swordsmen or bowmen) as well as a few siege engines.


----------



## Blackrat

Clay_More said:


> Well... think about it this way.. if they start going nuts with "historical accuracy" it could end up as.. *shudder*.. the F-Game that is not to be mentioned.




Seriously, what game?! This has bugged me for the half hour now . What game are we talking about...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Anyone here own Age of Empires 3?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Anyone here own Age of Empires 3?




I think I do... . Not sure . Need to check my game-shelf when I get home... Why? You wan't to play multi over the net?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> Unlike AoE, most of the time is actually spent managing your various resources and expanding your settlement. You can find natural resources like iron and stone, as well as cattle or sheep. Fun thing about it is that you can literally see your people working, chopping wood, making sausages or bread, etc.



This I can totally dig.



Clay_More said:


> Of course, you can later start waging wars with a simple assortment of troops (swordsmen or bowmen) as well as a few siege engines.



Is this optional or does one have to build up an army anyway due to the possibility of an impending attack?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> You wan't to play multi over the net?



No, just curious about opinions. Never played it myself. Considering it as a buy.


----------



## Clay_More

> Seriously, what game?! This has bugged me for the half hour now . What game are we talking about...




.. Okay.. starts with a F, ends with and L, and has ATA in the middle and is never to be written or said aloud.



> Anyone here own Age of Empires 3?




Yeah! Excellent game, always enjoyed the Age of Empires series (and to some extent Age of Legend and some of the other "Age of" games).



> Is this optional or does one have to build up an army anyway due to the possibility of an impending attack?




Well, on some maps you might get attack, one others its pure infrastructure thats the goal. Some maps you might have some barbarian villages who don't attack, but defend vital resources.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Why? Blinzled?




Trivia: "Blinzeln" is the German word for "blink".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

clay_more said:


> .. Okay.. Starts with a f, ends with and l, and has ata in the middle and is never to be written or said aloud.



Fatal?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> No, just curious about opinions. Never played it myself. Considering it as a buy.




Now that I checked wiki, I remembered which AoE this was. Yeah, I have it. Not very good. If you can get it for under 10$ sure, it's okay. But it's nothing compared to The Age of Kings.


----------



## Blackrat

Clay_More said:


> Yeah! Excellent game...




Heh, seems we are on the opposite ends of the opinions on this one


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Anyone here own Age of Empires 3?




I do. In fact, during one of the last two hives I was ranting about how much I hated the computer's AI when it comes to your allies actually doing anything helpful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Heh, seems we are on the opposite ends of the opinions on this one



Its good to get different opinions.


----------



## Clay_More

> Heh, seems we are on the opposite ends of the opinions on this one




Don't worry, not an "avid fan", just enjoy it. Don't have it anymore though.



> I do. In fact, during one of the last two hives I was ranting about how much I hated the computer's AI when it comes to your allies actually doing anything helpful.




Thats just such a typical thing for AI's in general. Even a new game like Tiberium Wars you can always build a ton of defences at one exact spot on every map, the computer never goes around. And for AI allies.. well.. *sigh* at them.


----------



## Dog Moon

Enemy AIs tend to for some reason be a lot smarter than allied AIs in games.  It's annoying.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Enemy AIs tend to for some reason be a lot smarter than allied AIs in games.  It's annoying.




Well they have to be pretty stupid don't they? Allying themselves with stupid humans and all. No smart computer would do that


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware, sometimes I wish I had a nuke or a satilite strike handy when ever an allie isn't cooperating like they are suposed to.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I sware, sometimes I wish I had a nuke or a satilite strike handy when ever an allie isn't cooperating like they are suposed to.




Where's my Kaboom?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

INXS has to be one of the greatest bands of the 80s.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> INXS has to be one of the greatest bands of the 80s.




Boney M.!

Well, to be fair, never even heard of this INXS so I can't really give an opinion


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Where's my Kaboom?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Boney M.!
> 
> Well, to be fair, never even heard of this INXS so I can't really give an opinion




May I stress that I said one of them, not the absolute greatest.


----------



## Clay_More

Sorry, just had lunch (soon to be followed by the never dull *dishwashing*)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> Sorry, just had lunch (soon to be followed by the never dull *dishwashing*)




And I hit EnWorld lag.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Where's my Kaboom?!




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8sXN5ymmWM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8sXN5ymmWM[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

Wow! Now that was one earth-shattering Kaboom! What the heck was that?


----------



## Relique du Madde

It was from Star Gate Atlantis when they nuked the Replicators


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Wow! Now that was one earth-shattering Kaboom! What the heck was that?



I think that was from Stargate Atlantis when the Deadalus destroyed the replicator homeworld.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It was from Star Gate Atlantis when they nuked the Replicators




When does that happen? I've only seen the first season. Planning on buying the next two but paying 80€ for the third season is a bit steep. I think I might get the season 2 though since it's already dropped to 30€.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Wow! Now that was one earth-shattering Kaboom! What the heck was that?



 I guess my earlier kaboom don't mean squat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

what was that?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I guess my earlier kaboom don't mean squat.




It was a good Kaboom, but Relique's Kaboom was Kaboomer ! But don't worry, it's not the size of the Kaboom that matters but who you Kaboom with it...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Season 3


----------



## Dog Moon

Guess I'm the only Avatar fan here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I guess my earlier kaboom don't mean squat.




Your kaboom was impressive because it woke up Godzilla.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Your kaboom was impressive because it woke up Godzilla.



That certainly doesn't bode well. It'll be the end of civilization as we know it.


----------



## Clay_More

Just started on that series, Stargate Atlantis, don't have it on the telly in Denmark so all those good series I have to buy or find somewhere. And already got the current three episodes of BSG which set me back quite a bit, so SG:A is a bit into the future. Even though I do like that they got rid of McGyver and made it generally better than SG:1

Currently I'm saving up for the new Doctor Who season (1 through 4). Thats a hilarious sci-fi show. Gotta trust the British for putting a bit of humor in everything.

Just had to drop by the 3E house rules to post something, takes a darn time going back and forth between forums since we changed to V2 :/


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> That certainly doesn't bode well. It'll be the end of civilization as we know it.




Fear Not, Godzilla for some reason fights for the side of humanity... and is likely to stop the Cloverfield monster before it's babies comes back.


----------



## Clay_More

Pff, Godzilla is a geek, DarthGyver would crush him with a light-sabre made from a straw, a rubber band and 1978 swimsuit edition of Playboy Magazine.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I can also recommend the Spore Creature Creator as a fun way to pass the time. Free download.


----------



## Blackrat

Clay_More said:


> Just started on that series, Stargate Atlantis, don't have it on the telly in Denmark so all those good series I have to buy or find somewhere. And already got the current three episodes of BSG which set me back quite a bit, so SG:A is a bit into the future. Even though I do like that they got rid of McGyver and made it generally better than SG:1
> 
> Currently I'm saving up for the new Doctor Who season (1 through 4). Thats a hilarious sci-fi show. Gotta trust the British for putting a bit of humor in everything.
> 
> Just had to drop by the 3E house rules to post something, takes a darn time going back and forth between forums since we changed to V2 :/




Are they ripping us europeans or are they ripping us?! Just checked the prizes on Amazon. The region 1 DVD of SG:A Season 3 costs 50$ on retail. That's about 30€. Same on region 2 DVD costs 60£, that's 75€ or 120$!!! I think I need to mod my xbox to play region 1 DVD's and start buying those...


----------



## Clay_More

> Are they ripping us europeans or are they ripping us?! Just checked the prizes on Amazon. The region 1 DVD of SG:A Season 3 costs 50$ on retail. That's about 30€. Same on region 2 DVD costs 60£, that's 75€ or 120$!!! I think I need to mod my xbox to play region 1 DVD's and start buying those...




Bastards.. I always use my comp for playing DVD's though, since its easier to allow it to play other regions. Just annoying as hell that you can't go watch a DVD in the living room or bring it with you to some friends


----------



## Blackrat

Clay_More said:


> Bastards.. I always use my comp for playing DVD's though, since its easier to allow it to play other regions. Just annoying as hell that you can't go watch a DVD in the living room or bring it with you to some friends




Yeah, I couldn't go back watching movies from comp-screen now that I'm so used to my big-screen TV...


----------



## Clay_More

> Yeah, I couldn't go back watching movies from comp-screen now that I'm so used to my big-screen TV...




At least I don't have that problem with my awesome 8-inch television (I kid you not).

At least Doctor Who shouldn't be more expensive for Europeans, since its a European show!


----------



## Dog Moon

I like music.


----------



## Blackrat

Clay_More said:


> At least I don't have that problem with my awesome 8-inch television (I kid you not).
> 
> At least Doctor Who shouldn't be more expensive for Europeans, since its a European show!




Actually, from Amazon again:
Complete Series 3:
Region 1=100$
Region 2=110$

We're still losing


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I couldn't go back watching movies from comp-screen now that I'm so used to my big-screen TV...




Yeah, great thing when I moved into this apt. with my friend.  I bought the couch and he bought the 50" Plasma TV.  Man, I LOVE watching stuff on that.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, great thing when I moved into this apt. with my friend.  I bought the couch and he bought the 50" Plasma TV.  Man, I LOVE watching stuff on that.




Okay now that's a screen. Mine's only 36" and I call it big .


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:


> I like music.




How did this go through?  I was trying to Refresh the Hive and after like 10 minutes when the page was doing nothing I typed this into the Reply box and clicked Submit Reply and it actually when through...


----------



## Clay_More

> Okay now that's a screen. Mine's only 36" and I call it big .




Thats a big mofo, I should consider making an add in the personals section of the local paper, looking for a lady-friend, appearance not a prerequisite, screen of size 32" or above a prerequisite. Might work.

Yeah, Enworld is wonky, have 5-10 minute lapses where I can't access it at all


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Okay now that's a screen. Mine's only 36" and I call it big .




Sadly, to me, that is no longer big.  Having watched stuff on a 50" TV for 7 months, I don't think I can go back to anything smaller.  First big thing I'd have to buy when moving out on my own would be to buy a similar TV.  Second would be the cords to hook up my computer to that TV.  Browsing EnWorld on the 50" baby!


----------



## Clay_More

> Sadly, to me, that is no longer big. Having watched stuff on a 50" TV for 7 months, I don't think I can go back to anything smaller. First big thing I'd have to buy when moving out on my own would be to buy a similar TV. Second would be the cords to hook up my computer to that TV. Browsing EnWorld on the 50" baby!




Seeing the KABOOM on 50", oooh yeah, I can dig it. 

Must be distressing watching some stuff on such a big screen, like documentaries from concentration camps or Sex in the city.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> Sadly, to me, that is no longer big.  Having watched stuff on a 50" TV for 7 months...



Pfff... it's all about the resolution!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## demonking1

Tallarn said:


> I can also recommend the Spore Creature Creator as a fun way to pass the time. Free download.




LOOOOOVE that program


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Sadly, to me, that is no longer big.  Having watched stuff on a 50" TV for 7 months, I don't think I can go back to anything smaller.  First big thing I'd have to buy when moving out on my own would be to buy a similar TV.  Second would be the cords to hook up my computer to that TV.  Browsing EnWorld on the 50" baby!




One day, I'm going to get me one of these: http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/home-entertainment/sharp-rolls-out-gigantic-108inch-lcd-226761.php


----------



## Blackrat

demonking1 said:


> LOOOOOVE that program




Yeah, can't wait for the actual game *drool*


----------



## Dog Moon

Clay_More said:


> Must be distressing watching some stuff on such a big screen, like documentaries from concentration camps or Sex in the city.




Heh, like I'd ever watch that.

But seriously, occasionally stopping over at the Discovery Channel is pretty sweet.  You know those animal shows?  In HD and on a 50" TV.  Watched a show about lions the other day.  You could see the flies in detail crawling over the lions' faces.  Was AWESOME.

Although watching snakes on it is even creepier.  *shudder*


----------



## Clay_More

> One day, I'm going to get me one of these: http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/home-ente...lcd-226761.php




I have a dirty mind, seeing a picture with the word "Gigantic" in the caption and two hot chicks in the picture itself 



> Heh, like I'd ever watch that.
> 
> But seriously, occasionally stopping over at the Discovery Channel is pretty sweet. You know those animal shows? In HD and on a 50" TV. Watched a show about lions the other day. You could see the flies in detail crawling over the lions' faces. Was AWESOME.
> 
> Although watching snakes on it is even creepier. *shudder*




Seen the YouTube vid of a bunch of lion or leopards or something jumping a giraffe? Now thats kinda interesting, it literally climb up the giraffe to get to the throat. Good ol' nature.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> One day, I'm going to get me one of these: http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/home-entertainment/sharp-rolls-out-gigantic-108inch-lcd-226761.php




I like this comment:
TARGET CONSUMER: "I'm sure we'll find somebody," said a Sharp official.

aka, if we make it, people will buy it, even if they have to mortgage houses and sell body parts on the black market.


----------



## Clay_More

Ohhh, talking about chicks and snakes, I couldn't help myself but have to link the "Snakes on the Plane Rap". Chicks and rapping about Samuel L. Jackson, how can you loose?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxBdILPlEzc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxBdILPlEzc[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> I like this comment:
> TARGET CONSUMER: "I'm sure we'll find somebody," said a Sharp official.
> 
> aka, if we make it, people will buy it, even if they have to mortgage houses and sell body parts on the black market.




Yeah, well, um, I was rather thinking winning in lottery, but if that fails I think I might have to get on those...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Where the freak would you put a 108" tv? Thats the space of one wall in my bedroom.


----------



## Clay_More

> Yeah, well, um, I was rather thinking winning in lottery, but if that fails I think I might have to get on those...




Where would you plug it in without a house?


----------



## Dog Moon

I could have used more of the dark haired girl and less of the...well, probably everything else.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Where the frak would you put a 108" tv? The the space of one wall in my beddroom.




I guess if I'd ditch one bookshelf the wall where my current TV is would be just enough... But then again, if I had money to buy that TV, I'd probably have money to get bigger walls too


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I guess if I'd ditch one bookshelf the wall where my current TV is would be just enough... But then again, if I had money to buy that TV, I'd probably have money to get bigger walls too



Just make sure you hit a big enough jackpot to afford the move too.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Where the freak would you put a 108" tv? Thats the space of one wall in my bedroom.




It's less than 9 feet across though... would fit along the wall I'm currently sitting at, though would have to move my desk and either my bookshelf or dresser [not sure if both would need to be moved though].  Would also fit in the living room.  Not against any of the other three walls though [big windows and big closet window sliding doors].


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> It's less than 9 feet across though... would fit along the wall I'm currently sitting at, though would have to move my desk and either my bookshelf or dresser [not sure if both would need to be moved though].  Would also fit in the living room.  Not against any of the other three walls though [big windows and big closet window sliding doors].



See, I've got limited wallspace, and can't really be moving furniture around; I need the furniture I have now, PLUS another shelving unit. I've got a pile of books waiting for a home.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Just make sure you hit a big enough jackpot to afford the move too.




Well the finnish national lottery usually has big enough jackpot... All I should do now, is to actually take part of it...


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> See, I've got limited wallspace, and can't really be moving furniture around; I need the furniture I have now, PLUS another shelving unit. I've got a pile of books waiting for a home.




Thought you lived in the basement though...  do you only have part of it then like a room built into it?  Or am I delusional?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Thought you lived in the basement though...  do you only have part of it then like a room built into it?  Or am I delusional?



The majority of houses in Scottsdale don't have basements. You're delusional, I've never lived in any basement. Maybe you're confusing me for Quinn Mallory.


----------



## Clay_More

Think its enough hiving around and time for my afternoon nap (gosh it makes me feel old).

Nothing wrong with living in basements, you'll be safe there when the Gyverzilla attacks with a gargantuan weapon made of tin cans, a street sign from highway 51 leading to Toledo and a small Starbucks coffee shop.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, maybe I just assumed living with parents living in the basement as two of my friends were doing until one moved out.  Now there's only one.  Also a third living in the attic of his mom's place.

Heck, I was living in the basement until I moved here.  

And I had no idea houses in Scottsdale didn't have basements.  That's weird.


----------



## Dog Moon

Cleaning out some of the threads in the 13 pages of Subscribed Threads I currently have.  

Crap, one of the threads I had been looking for for a long time was on Page 12 of my Subscribed Threads.  Thought I'd lost it.  Woohoo!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Pics of my room

[sblock=Bandwidth Warning - 12 pics]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




























































[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Cleaning out some of the threads in the 13 pages of Subscribed Threads I currently have.



13 pages?! Ack.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> 13 pages?! Ack.




Yeah, that's what happens when you subscribe automatically to threads you post in + saving threads for later without ever actually going back to them...


----------



## Dog Moon

And DAAANNNG, you got a lot of stuff in your room.

My room will be looking much more full once I get a full-time job and begin purchasing the 30-40+ items I have saved in my Items to Buy Folder Because I don't have enough income.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> And DAAANNNG, you got a lot of stuff in your room.



I have even more, maybe half of what isn't easily seen stowed away elsewhere (filing cabinet, closet, garage). I recently bought the Indiana Jones movie poster and am trying to decide on a spot for it.


----------



## HellHound

Dog Moon said:


> And DAAANNNG, you got a lot of stuff in your room.
> 
> My room will be looking much more full once I get a full-time job and begin purchasing the 30-40+ items I have saved in my Items to Buy Folder Because I don't have enough income.




Actually, I think I could fit said TV on our bedroom wall just by taking down a single piece of art. 

Would post pics of my room, but Dex and I have a tendency to let the mess in there get out of hand, and I'd have to put away the toys. The upside is that we'd finally be forced to clean the altars again.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> <snip>



So, you have like 10 walls in your room? 

But since none of the "supposed" windows is open to see the outside, you have not proved that you are really not living in a basement... 

Oh, and the so called "windows" look photoshopped, anyway.


----------



## Ginnel

Heh my room is now almost exclusively used for sleeping and "sleeping" with a slight bit of getting changed, the living room is where the good stuff (actual stuff) is 2 XB360's, 3 PC's, PS2, Wii a bookcase with a few DVDs, 3.5/4th books, many 2nd ed planescape books, and some minis, oh and a 32" and a 17" flat screen which 2 of the PC's and the consoles are linked up to.

Actually not all the good stuff is there the beer fridge, including snacks is in the room next to it


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang, that sounds like a nice living room.  Our living room pretty much as the TV, sound system, xbox360, the couch, and an additional chair.  Having all my books and whatnot in the living room I don't think is ideal when living with a roommate who isn't into all the roleplaying or gaming thing.  Friend has his dvds/xbox games there too, actually, since they fit into a little stand nicely.


----------



## Clay_More

Back from the nap! 

Reykingar Drepa!

Means "Smoking kills" in Icelandic, sister had a carton of Icelandic smokes with her when she came back from the place. Kinda neat NPC name! The Viking Chieftain Reykingar Drepa!



> Heh my room is now almost exclusively used for sleeping and "sleeping" with a slight bit of getting changed, the living room is where the good stuff (actual stuff) is 2 XB360's, 3 PC's, PS2, Wii a bookcase with a few DVDs, 3.5/4th books, many 2nd ed planescape books, and some minis, oh and a 32" and a 17" flat screen which 2 of the PC's and the consoles are linked up to.
> 
> Actually not all the good stuff is there the beer fridge, including snacks is in the room next to it




Actually sounds like a neat room indeed, guess its fun having friends over! Got a friend with a similar setup, big-ass TV with expensive media-centre and speakers connected, computers, XB, etc, always fun being there. If he just had some better DVD movies... (think the best movie he has is Doom >.<).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow..


----------



## Clay_More

Chieftain Reykingar Drepa approves of your awe, he gives you a battleaxe as symbol of your status as honorary member of his tribe.


----------



## Blackrat

Clay_More said:


> Back from the nap!
> 
> Reykingar Drepa!
> 
> Means "Smoking kills" in Icelandic, sister had a carton of Icelandic smokes with her when she came back from the place. Kinda neat NPC name! The Viking Chieftain Reykingar Drepa!




That is actually badass viking-sounding name .


----------



## Clay_More

> That is actually badass viking-sounding name .




And can you imagine some people argue that there's no positive things about smoking? 

Almost makes me want to look up more foreign cigarette packages to see if there's more warnings I can use for NPC names. I might end up with lung cancer, but hey, all in the name of creativity eh?


----------



## Mycanid

Ya know ... I must admit that sprouts just don't taste good in salads imo.


----------



## Mycanid

HellHound said:


> Actually, I think I could fit said TV on our bedroom wall just by taking down a single piece of art.
> 
> Would post pics of my room, but Dex and I have a tendency to let the mess in there get out of hand, and I'd have to put away the toys. The upside is that we'd finally be forced to clean the altars again.




Hellhound! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What a nice surprise to see you in here!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mang, slow day for the hive......


----------



## Clay_More

Yeah, indeed, was hoping for the thread to keep me entertained tonight while I was sitting and diddling at the comp, and now it livens up a bit just 5 minutes before I'm heading to bed :/

Actually got curious if I could find more interesting names from "Smoking Kills", didn't find any interesting in the languages I went through, although smoking in Welsh is "Yn Mygu" (sounds far more asian, but still usable).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> Just look at is this way, at least when morbidly obese girls dress up as Harley Quin it's not like morbidly obese girls cosplaying as Skimpily Dressed Anime girl who is suposed to be uber busty/hot.
> 
> One anime expo I went to I almost threwup in my mouth after seeing a 280+ lb girl dress up a Naga the Serpent.




Some people fail to realize that certain costumes aren't for all sizes...


----------



## Knightfall

Hello Hivers,

I just want to let my friends here know that I'll likely be spending more time over at my own forums and on my Yahoo groups then at EN World until the "issues" with EN World get sorted out. The site is just to hit and miss right now, for me.

I will be lurking here but I doubt I'll be posting as much. Feel free to drop by my forums or send me an e-mail to let me know how you guys are doing.

Cheers!

Knightfall1972


----------



## demonking1

Darth K'Trava said:


> Some people fail to realize that certain costumes aren't for all sizes...




Spandex is a privilege not a right.


----------



## Clay_More

> Hello Hivers,
> 
> I just want to let my friends here know that I'll likely be spending more time over at my own forums and on my Yahoo groups then at EN World until the "issues" with EN World get sorted out. The site is just to hit and miss right now, for me.
> 
> I will be lurking here but I doubt I'll be posting as much. Feel free to drop by my forums or send me an e-mail to let me know how you guys are doing.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Knightfall1972




I can definitely dig. Think I've had like 25% of the time where I'm been able to get on 

The odd thing is that its either working quite decently or not at all, nothing in between. At least I'm a persistent no-lifer 

Who likes short shorts?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:


> Ya know ... I must admit that sprouts just don't taste good in salads imo.




But mushrooms do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Posting the pics of my room again because the previous one got eaten.

[sblock=Bandwidth Warning - 12 Pics]From the entrance, to the left side of my room, all the way back to the wall thats coonected to the doorway:

























































[/sblock]


----------



## Clay_More

Very cool room! Cluttered, chaotic in an orderly fashion. Got two questions though, how many RPG books you got? And whats that series of DVD's on your shelf, the ones close to the bottom?


----------



## megamania

En World
I love En World
She loves En World
They love En World
and you'll love En World Too!

eh-  how goes it?


----------



## megamania

Whenever I complete the expansion on my Hobby room I'll have to take pictures and post them.


With internet speeds of 21 should I dare look at Rev's pictures?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> With internet speeds of 21 should I dare look at Rev's pictures?



Here is the direct link to the sub-album in my Photobucket account that hosts the pictures, if you're interested mega.

http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/Frukathka/My Room/


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:


> But mushrooms do.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> And DAAANNNG, you got a lot of stuff in your room.
> 
> My room will be looking much more full once I get a full-time job and begin purchasing the 30-40+ items I have saved in my Items to Buy Folder Because I don't have enough income.




heh-heh-heh-


current dimensions of room are 15x30  Will exspend it by another 10x15 during this fall.


In the room (all cluttered)

10,000+ Heroclix, DDM, 40000 K and metal figures
200 toy action figures
2 4x8 game tables
computer with printer and scanner
300+ comicbook TPBs
10 30in long comicbook boxes, and yes- they are full
various drawings of mine, needlepoint pieces and original comicbook art
old 1960's gutted Coke Machine
600 CDs
200+ novels (mystery, sci-fi, fantasy and paranormal)  
many toys and movie type stuff
TV (broken- no sound) with DVD player
Painting table for miniatures
Art books (paint, drawing, comics and history)
and any number of other things to clutter the room.


Currently I have the baby cradle in it and extra rolls of instalation for instance.


----------



## megamania

Thanks Rev but it calls for a password.   Maybe later I'll try the orginal link


----------



## megamania

I spent my B-Day money the other day and the goods arrived today!  Auggie's site is going to be very very very dangerous to me.

Got about 12 heroclix then some 65+ DDM figures that either I didn't have or wanted more of.


----------



## megamania

I've been working on ideas to work on my Story Hour- The Siberys Seven again.    So good.  I miss DMing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> Very cool room! Cluttered, chaotic in an orderly fashion. Got two questions though, how many RPG books you got? And whats that series of DVD's on your shelf, the ones close to the bottom?









Here is the link to my RPG Book collection (thats everything minus my 2nd Edition books and boxed Sets and one shelf of assorted non/DnD/OGL/D20 books.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Thanks Rev but it calls for a password.   Maybe later I'll try the orginal link




My guest password is reveille76.


----------



## Clay_More

Ahh, I actually thought it was SG seasons I noticed in the lower-left corner. Its not always easy since when they publish them here in Europe, they sometimes change the covers. 

Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of sci-fi series of my own lying around, mostly due to economical reasons. Only got the first two seasons of BSG (third hasn't come in my country on DVD) and latest four seasons of Doctor Who. Otherwise its only really Band of Brothers and Black Adder I have on DVD. I'm actually pondering what series to buy next, kinda divided on the issue. Wouldn't mind another series like BSG, a bit gritty and depressing at times, but good acting and decent action, just don't know of any (you don't get any of these series on television at all, BSG I found out through forums).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of sci-fi series of my own lying around, mostly due to economical reasons. Only got the first two seasons of BSG (third hasn't come in my country on DVD) and latest four seasons of Doctor Who.



Stupid economies. I look forward to the credit being the global standard. Of course it'll help when the US economy stabilizes. Damn dollar to pounds conversion.  Its still pretty bad, 2 euros/punds per US dollar. Thats friikin' expensive. There is a UK Dr. Who boxed set I'd like to gets my hands on (Shaped like the Blue tardis) but can't even find it at amazon.co.uk anymore. If it does show up again, I'm gonna have to try to have the funds set aside for it.

The current BSG isn't my cup of tea, I watched like maybe 4-6 episodes of Season 1, but I just couldn't get into it. I prefer the original series, thats one I need on DVD and oh, Buck Rogers too.


----------



## megamania

Excellent room Rev.   Who is pictured by your computer- sister or fiance?


----------



## Clay_More

> Stupid economies. I look forward to the credit being the global standard. Of course it'll help when the US economy stabilizes. Damn dollar to pounds conversion. Its still pretty bad, 2 euros/punds per US dollar. Thats friikin' expensive. There is a UK Dr. Who boxed set I'd like to gets my hands on (Shaped like the Blue tardis) but can't even find it at amazon.co.uk anymore. If it does show up again, I'm gonna have to try to have the funds set aside for it.




At least you're able to go pretty much everywhere in the immediate vicinity and use the same currency! Here we're stuck with kroners, but if we take the 40 minute bus-trip to Sweden its another currency (and we do, they have slightly cheaper groceries and cheaper electronics), take 45 minute ferry to Poland and its another currency yet again, and a 2 hours drive / ferry-ride to Germany (cheap alcohol) and guess what! Another currency!

I can see the problem with BSG though, you kinda only start enjoying it once you get into it, and it takes quite a while compared to most shows.

So, what would be a good next sci-fi series to invest in? SG:1 seems a bit faerie-tale in space-ish to me, but I heard good stuff about SG:A (never seen it though, YET another series not running here).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Excellent room Rev.   Who is pictured by your computer- sister or fiance?



My sister and her son. Or as I like to call him 'That little boy'. There ain't nothin' shy about him. My sister and I hit the pool yesterday while her boyfiend was trimming our pyrocanthas (sp?). Colin was enjoying the pool too, _in the buff_. He kept getting out of the water to jump back in and mommy would catch him.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Clay_More said:


> ...and guess what! Another currency!



Not our fault that you guys don't like Euros! 

I really start to like the €, despite the initial price-rises. I wish the British people would "get" the euro... but guess what, the pound has fallen to onl about 1-1/4 €, and it was 1-1/2 € one year ago. I hope that the pounds goes down way more. 

Because it's just "free" money for me in some way!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:


> Oh, pancakes were good. I used a technique that I picked up from a tv-show. I think you US guys might recognise the name Emeril Lagasse. He showed a couple of tricks in one of his shows for making pancakes, and I decided to give it a try. Unfortunatily I'm no good in explaining how it actually happened...




Wouldn't know. All I know is let them cook enough before flipping them... Less spatter and a better looking pancake... Unlike my FIRST attempt....  That was one ugly-as-hell pancake!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> So, what would be a good next sci-fi series to invest in? SG:1 seems a bit faerie-tale in space-ish to me, but I heard good stuff about SG:A (never seen it though, YET another series not running here).



Stargate isn't exactly hard Sci Fi, but to call it a fairy tale in space isn't right. Theres plenty of variant plotlines to it; politics, galactic politics, action, adventure, drama. There are character deaths and character twists as well. I'd call it a good investment if you like SciFi. Personally, I'm holding off any Stargate purchases (except for Continuum, which I've already pre-ordered) to see is sales of Continuum on BluRay might spur the release of SG1 on BluRay as well. 

Let me say this; I'm not overjoyed by the concept of BluRay, but I gotta have my StarGate fix every once in a while. When I finally do get my 50" DLP HDTV and a BluRay player, I'll be more than happy to upgrade the favorites currently in my DVD collection (Mummy/Returns/Scorpion King).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Clay_More said:


> Never really took the time to register at Circvs, rare that I'm interested in discussing much off-topic stuff. The people are basically the same anyways




I haven't bothered with circvs either. But then I had a very bad experience with several enworld posters when nothingland was around.... Found out that several were quite the buttholes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

:^/

Bad enworld server. Bad server!  


I find it annoying that after the server patch job  FF3 doesn't seem able to remember that I'm logged in after I log in.  n IE7 working better than firefox makes me sad.


----------



## megamania

'allo.   I'm back since En World is allowing me in again.   Bad timing-  I'm on vacation and the site is hiccuping like mad.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mega, just hope it doesn't blow up like it did yesterday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> 'allo.   I'm back since En World is allowing me in again.   Bad timing-  I'm on vacation and the site is hiccuping like mad.



Erk, really. I'm honestly sick and tired of it. On the flipside I'm getting a lot of work done on my homebrew.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Mega, just hope it doesn't blow up like it did yesterday.



That was scheduled downtime. The router blew up earlier this morning, causing further connectivity issues.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hay Guyz!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Hay Guyz!



I like hay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:


> I like hay.



I like horsies too.


----------



## Wereserpent

Are you a fox?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Are you a fox?



Well, not me personally, but my avatar is.


----------



## Angel Tarragon




----------



## Angel Tarragon

Anybody alive in here?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I guess I'm alive.... but today has been one of those days..

If I didn't have class tomarrow I'd probasbly do something or go someplace... who knows where


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> If I didn't have class tomarrow I'd probasbly do something or go someplace... who knows where




Vegas, baby!  I'd hit the Montecito if it was a real hotel and casino.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Problem with Ca is that all the indian casinos tend to be poker and card games since they aren't allowed to have many slot machines.  It's sort of a shame too, since up until like 3 years ago they were allowed to have an amount of slots comprable to Las Vegas casinos.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Damn, yesterday was strange... No EN World for me... 

Something was missing.

Well, that way, I had time to read through large parts of the newly arrived _Traveller_ and _Changeling: The Lost_. 
(Have read neither entirely, though...)


----------



## Clay_More

> I haven't bothered with circvs either. But then I had a very bad experience with several enworld posters when nothingland was around.... Found out that several were quite the buttholes.




Thats the good thing about Enworld, since everyone is so moderately nice and friendly to you, you can always pretend its because they really like you (and it isn't because they fear the wrath of Eric and his grandmother).

I agree with Reveille though, the quite constant down-time means that you get more time to do some actual work. Unfortunately, the down-time in combination with the migration of people from 3.5 to 4E means it can be tricky getting good feedback on it. 


> Problem with Ca is that all the indian casinos tend to be poker and card games since they aren't allowed to have many slot machines. It's sort of a shame too, since up until like 3 years ago they were allowed to have an amount of slots comprable to Las Vegas casinos.




Here in Denmark, they had a kinda crazy law at one point that dictated that any establishment with slot-machines had to have X number of seats for each slot machine (think it was around 8 seats or something) so you couldn't have  a "pure" slot-machine casino. Unfortunately, the way the law was written meant it incidentally infringed on netcafes which meant that netcafes, according to the law, needed to have 8 seats for each computer (luckily that wasn't enforced most of the time).


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning all!

I am moving to my new position in middle of August - not sure if that's going to mean I have more or less time to spend on teh intrawebz.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Celebration?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Celebration?




Well, a feeling of satisfaction, anyway.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Morning hive! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Clay_More

> Celebration?




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_Yyao8obPc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_Yyao8obPc[/ame]


----------



## Ginnel

Crashing and other bobbins (great word that) has restricted access to the Hive, normal service has now resumed.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Mega, just hope it doesn't blow up like it did yesterday.





Blowing up one's Video / Monitor should be limited to AC / DC and other rock groups


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Anybody alive in here?



questionable.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Blowing up one's Video / Monitor should be limited to AC / DC and other rock groups




What do you don't like the polka?  Polka's good, just like ranchero but less mexicanny and less annoying.


----------



## Clay_More

> Crashing and other bobbins (great word that) has restricted access to the Hive, normal service has now resumed.




I love many British expressions (and naturally the Australian "crikey" is in the cool category as well). 

And don't hate on me for linking "Celebration", at least I didn't rickroll anyone.


----------



## megamania

I've been hoping to work more on my Storyhours with vacation time but it just hasn't happened.  Today I do the store, come home to pack then off and away to camping.   Going to Ausable Chasms for rafting and hiking.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> What do you don't like the polka?  Polka's good, just like ranchero but less mexicanny and less annoying.





Heh-   I'm a rocker (with a bent for Hair Bands of the 80's) and thoughly enjoy Hip Hop as well.  Just bought the new Def Leppard album but have not yet gotten a chance to listen to it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anyone have any good suggestions on ways to kill stress/depression/frustration?


----------



## Clay_More

> Heh- I'm a rocker (with a bent for Hair Bands of the 80's) and thoughly enjoy Hip Hop as well. Just bought the new Def Leppard album but have not yet gotten a chance to listen to it.




I'm quite a fan of many of the really old-school rock bands as well, Def Leppard is a good example. "Pour some sugar on me" is great. And naturally the occasional Manowar. Most have better vocals than more modern rock bands and catchy tunes, with some exceptions.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Heh-   I'm a rocker (with a bent for Hair Bands of the 80's) and thoughly enjoy Hip Hop as well.  Just bought the new Def Leppard album but have not yet gotten a chance to listen to it.




I'm sort eclectic in my tastes and tend to listen to Goth/ethereal goth/goth rock, new wave, some classic (iconic) rock, random blues, metal, or industrial, grunge/ early 90s rock on occasion.


----------



## megamania

At the factory I have always told everyone that I listen to a bit of everything.  They didn't believe me until I became a press worker again.  I'll listen to Classic Rock then Rap then Country then Hair Bands then Orchastrated Movie Soundtracks then Modern Rock.  The Hip Hop gets reactions like "Why do you listen to your kid's music?".   My kids listen to country.  Its all me folks.


----------



## megamania

When I'm stressed or the such I usually submerge myself in a project.  Storyhours, reading, DnD or something of the sort.  A good book helps also.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm sort eclectic in my tastes and tend to listen to Goth/ethereal goth/goth rock, new wave, some classic (iconic) rock, random blues, metal, or industrial, grunge/ early 90s rock on occasion.




I have one CD I created that makes people twitch around me.  It has a lot of the Goth heavy stuff (to me it is anyway)  Bodies may be my favorite song from it.


Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the Bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies HHHHHHIIIIIIIIIT THE FLOOR!


Gets me headbanging and working faster everytime.


----------



## Clay_More

Let the Bodied hit the floor, excellent tune, for some reason I always hear it in the WOW-movies I occasionally see, seems like everybody enjoys using for their PvP movies.

But I agree megamania, that a varied music taste isn't a thing to scoff at. I always just take things as they come, like what is good and dislike that which isn't. Even recently got fond of some country stuff after watching "Oh brother where art thou", not like there's a big redneck culture in Denmark (we have our equivalents though). 

Which reminds me, better get that Drowning Pool song down to my comp, always hear a good song, thinking "Nice, I should go buy that album" and forget about it a few minutes later. Is their other music any good, or is it a kinda of "one-hit-wonder"?


----------



## Ginnel

Sash
Johnny Cash
Girls Aloud
Black Sabbath
Finch
Super Furry Animals
Pendulum
Dolly Parton
Kylie
Iron Maiden
Linkin Park
Blur

and so on and so on


----------



## Dog Moon

Drowning Pool did a cover of Rebel Yell that I really like.    I feel like there's another of their songs that I liked, but I just can't think of it off hand.


----------



## Clay_More

> Sash
> Johnny Cash
> Girls Aloud
> Black Sabbath
> Finch
> Super Furry Animals
> Pendulum
> Dolly Parton
> Kylie
> Iron Maiden
> Linkin Park
> Blur




Some good choices amongst those (and quite a few bands I don't know at all). I have heard a few Johnny Cash songs, he's not really big over here, but my favourite has to be "Hurt", the Nine Inch Nails adaption. 

I bet you guys would be hard pressed to name a Danish band though (and please don't say Aqua...).


----------



## Ginnel

oh yeah really like NIN as well  I'll agree that Hurt by Johnny Cash is amazing the video is great as well. 

I'm not too well versed on names of band members or nationalities.

On a side note I quite liked Aqua's Turn back time from the film sliding doors very sweet song


----------



## Dog Moon

Watched Dawn of the Dead yesterday and it played Down With the Sickness, but IMO, the singer RUINED the song!  I'm lucky blood didn't start dripping from my ears... 

It was a different singer and he sung it slow and plain like it was an 80s song or something...


----------



## Clay_More

I'm that annoying customer that always stands in the record shop going: "Do you have that song that goes nana na na na naaa naa yeah naa na?"

There's actually not a whole lot of great Danish bands, there's the occasional one-hit-wonders naturally and a few that have been quite stable in putting out good stuff, like Volbeat (kind light metal with a quite competent lead singer), Kashmir (rockish, did some songs featuring David Bowie) and Mew (again, light metallish music). 

Carpark North have a really varied quality of music, but there's one in particular that I think is kinda sweet, mostly because of the video, quite unique and a bit eerie.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTYJgyCZ0nQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTYJgyCZ0nQ[/ame]

Hope I'm not too linkage-ing, bad habit of mine.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> What do you don't like the polka?



Because of the dots! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel

Clay_More said:


> I'm that annoying customer that always stands in the record shop going: "Do you have that song that goes nana na na na naaa naa yeah naa na?"
> .




Katamari Damacy?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Sash
> Johnny Cash
> Girls Aloud
> Black Sabbath
> Finch
> Super Furry Animals
> Pendulum
> Dolly Parton
> Kylie
> Iron Maiden
> Linkin Park
> Blur
> 
> and so on and so on




Yay! Another Blur fan!


----------



## Dog Moon

Tallarn said:


> Yay! Another Blur fan!




I only know of a single Blur song, probably the one most other people know if they only know one Blur song...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Music... what's that stuff again? 

I have no particular preferences on it, and I know little about the different music genres...

My play list containts stuff like this: 
o The Faders - No Sleep Tonight
o Tenacious D - Break In-City
o Katie Melua - Shy Boy
o Die Ärzte - Lasse Reden
o Bear McCreary - Passagalica
o Ghostbusters Theme Song
o Cruel Intentions - Bittersweet Symphony
o Sarah Mclachan - Gloomy Sunday
o Avril Lavigne - Damn Cold Night

My friends always mock my music selection. It's not particularly big and probably a mess with a mix of very different styles. But I don't really care that much on music, and haven't bought (or otherwise acquired) music for a very long time...


----------



## Clay_More

> o Tenacious D - Break In-City




Seen the music video Low with Tenacious D? Probably one of the most amusing, disturbing and cheapest videos I've seen.

Ohh, and the Ghostbusters Theme Song. While it is old-school indeed, and I do enjoy it when it occasionally comes up, it has a bad tendency to get annoying the second time you hear it within a year.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> Sash
> Johnny Cash
> Girls Aloud
> Black Sabbath
> Finch
> Super Furry Animals
> Pendulum
> Dolly Parton
> Kylie
> Iron Maiden
> Linkin Park
> Blur
> 
> and so on and so on




LL Cool J

Deepest, Bluest, My Hat Is Lika Shark's Fin
Deepest, Bluest, My Hat Is Lika Shark's Fin
Deepest, Bluest, My Hat Is Lika Shark's Fin
Deepest, Bluest, My Hat Is Lika Shark's Fin....

Can anyone guess which movie I just got done watching?


----------



## megamania

Clay_More said:


> Which reminds me, better get that Drowning Pool song down to my comp, always hear a good song, thinking "Nice, I should go buy that album" and forget about it a few minutes later. Is their other music any good, or is it a kinda of "one-hit-wonder"?




Not sure.  It was on a movie soundtrack or something of the sort.


----------



## megamania

The Punisher soundtrack had some good stuff also.   I never got it copied into the computer before the program went belly up on me.  

I refuse to down load music so everything in my computer is stuff I own.... over 600 CDs (of which over 500 is copied into the computer).

Some people get a kick out of my mixes because I creat covers for them.  Covers range from comicbook stuff to DnD stuff to models (toy and super ) and photos of family.


----------



## megamania

One cover is simple and the guys find it funny and the ladies roll their eyes.

On white is the black lwords set in bold-

"To all of you virgins-  thanks for nothing"

It of course showcases Hip Hop songs dealing with beautiful and morally simple women.


Another rock album is made up of covers of books and magazines I own.  The theme-  cover songs of course.



Yes folks-  I lead a sad and depraved life......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Yes folks-  I lead a sad and depraved life......



Actually, I think its pretty cool. Moaybe if you sent out samples of your album covers to some labels, you might luck out and put a natural skill to use doing something that you like. I'm sure making album covers pays pretty well.


----------



## Mycanid

Clay_More said:


> I'm quite a fan of many of the really old-school rock bands as well, Def Leppard is a good example. "Pour some sugar on me" is great. And naturally the occasional Manowar. Most have better vocals than more modern rock bands and catchy tunes, with some exceptions.




Whoa. That's some SERIOUS hair going on there Clay More.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:


> what was that?




I guess someone got all mixed up....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:


> Blowing up one's Video / Monitor should be limited to AC / DC and other rock groups





I totally agree!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:


> Heh-   I'm a rocker (with a bent for Hair Bands of the 80's) and thoughly enjoy Hip Hop as well.  Just bought the new Def Leppard album but have not yet gotten a chance to listen to it.




Didn't know they had a new one, other than the remakes one....

Bought the new Motley Crue album. It rocks!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:


> I only know of a single Blur song, probably the one most other people know if they only know one Blur song...




Song 2?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0Xl0ZEKJzo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0Xl0ZEKJzo[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

*pop*
8 hours of collage is way too long.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> *pop*
> 8 hours of college is way too long.




Sheesh. How many classes is that?


----------



## Blackrat

*smoke bomb*

*Rat stands in the middle of the smoke, all dramatic looking*

Yeah, baby! I'm here...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Chris Angel + shaggy unkept beard = Wrong looking


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> *smoke bomb*
> 
> *Rat stands in the middle of the smoke, all dramatic looking*
> 
> Yeah, baby! I'm here...




I AM THE TERROR THAT FLAPS IN THE NIGHT!

I AM DARKWING DUCK!

Methinks I need to buy some Darkwing Duck on DVD.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Sheesh. How many classes is that?




2 - 4 hour long classes.  Both classes were only like 2 1/2 hours of lecture + breaks but several teachers at my school lecture during the entire time.   Thankfully, today was one of the only days were we actually did something in my second class besides work on our projects (We were doing project proposal presentations).


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I AM THE TERROR THAT FLAPS IN THE NIGHT!
> 
> I AM DARKWING DUCK!
> 
> Methinks I need to buy some Drakwing Duck on DVD.




I just bought _Gone with the wind_ . It's for the GF. She's been talking about how she wants to see it again so I didn't say anything, just ordered it from my usual DVD-shop. I want to see her face when the mail arrives tomorrow


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Chris Angel + shaggy unkept beard = Wrong looking




Yeah, no kidding. I recently had to trim my beard. The worst I've ever looked is this:


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I just bought _Gone with the wind_ . It's for the GF. She's been talking about how she wants to see it again so I didn't say anything, just ordered it from my usual DVD-shop. I want to see her face when the mail arrives tomorrow



I'm sure she'll be pleasantly surprised.

Glad I took the garbage out earlier. Its raining cats and dogs now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> 2 - 4 hour long classes.  Both classes were only like 2 1/2 hours of lecture + breaks but several teachers at my school lecture during the entire time.   Thankfully, today was one of the only days were we actually did something in my second class besides work on our projects (We were doing project proposal presentations).



Sheesh, 2 lectures in one day?! I think I'd go bonkers. What are the names of these two classes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Loving and letting go*

I had a weird dream last night. I dreamt I was in this weird house that was throwing the crazy party. All of a sudden the house changed and it was made out of tardises fixed in place made of yellow and gold. I went back into the past and gave my dad a hug. 

If pretty sure that was gods way of letting me say good-bye to my dad. I loved him a lot and I never really got to say good-bye to him. I hugged him so hard that I swear I can still feel it. I do still miss him, but I think themajority of the pain is over now, the dream being my subconscious way of letting him go.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Yeah, no kidding. I recently had to trim my beard. The worst I've ever looked is this:




That picture of you reminds me of one of AI-OC's film/production gurus...





Scott Essman aka "El Patron"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> reveille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no kidding. I recently had to trim my beard. The worst I've ever looked is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture of you reminds me of one of AI-OC's film/production gurus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Essman aka "El Patron"
Click to expand...



I uploaded same phote to the EN World Art & Photo Gallery, which currently isn't working. I got one comment about it, I can't remember from who, but someone said that I looked like Peter Jackson.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Sheesh, 2 lectures in one day?! I think I'd go bonkers. What are the names of these two classes?




Streaming Media 
Interactrive Design and Development

The wedesign classes tend to fall into 2h lecture/ 2h lab.  Starting next week, my Design/Developement class will become 3 1/2 hours of lab and 30 minutes in individual time with the instructor.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Streaming Media
> Interactrive Design and Development
> 
> The wedesign classes tend to fall into 2h lecture/ 2h lab.  Starting next week, my Design/Developement class will become 3 1/2 hours of lab and 30 minutes in individual time with the instructor.



Wow, talk about your heavy loaded classes.


----------



## Blackrat

Damnit... Double-post after almost an hour?!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe she was hinting that she wanted to goto Georgia and become a plantation owner.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dude...  The X-men are now subscribing to the internet laws...

[sblock="Law 75. There is always a female version of a male character. No exceptions "]




[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude...  The X-men are now subscribing to the internet laws...
> 
> Law 75. There is always a female version of a male character. No exceptions




To this I say


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Magneto being the Headmaster of Xavier Academy?!

Damn, I've been out of the loop for way too long. I always thought he was irredeemably evil.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> To this I say




Believe me... Miss Sinister is an improvement over Cassandra Nova.. aka Professor X's female alien twin.  Trust me, if I post her picture in the Hive the hive would rake out it's own eyes and vomit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Believe me... X-men did worse... they decided that Professer X had a female identical alien-hybrid twin who in her human form looked like Professor X, but with small boods and lip stick.



Good. God.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ahhhh.....Commodores and Coffee.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Clay_More said:


> Seen the music video Low with Tenacious D? Probably one of the most amusing, disturbing and cheapest videos I've seen.



I don't think so.



> Ohh, and the Ghostbusters Theme Song. While it is old-school indeed, and I do enjoy it when it occasionally comes up, it has a bad tendency to get annoying the second time you hear it within a year.



Nah, I can take it more then once per year.  Maybe it is because I am (or was) accustomed to German radio stations that will play the same music pieces in a 4 hour cycle at best.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh boy. Going to an amusement park this evening... Haven't been in one for five years... Not that I'd have picked today either. I don't think it's such a good idea to go there for only a 4 hours, but GF agreed to go and meet her friends there today. Well I agreed to tag along. At least I get a good reason to have cotton-candy


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Oh boy. Going to an amusement park this evening... Haven't been in one for five years... Not that I'd have picked today either. I don't think it's such a good idea to go there for only a 4 hours, but GF agreed to go and meet her friends there today. Well I agreed to tag along. At least I get a good reason to have cotton-candy



I'm jealous. Its been way longer for me, and I am jonesing something fierce to go to a state fair.

EDIT: Good news, my sate fiar isn't til later this year. I'm definetely putting money aside from my backpay to go instead of spending all on 3rd edition books.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Strange Dreams: 
A lot of people probably know the "lose a tooth" dream where suddenly a tooth gets lose and stuff like that. I 'suffer' from this dream, too (in endless variations that often include me thinking "this time, it is not a dream, it's real!")

I recently began encountering a new 'dream theme' - driving a car with faulty brakes. I drive around, have to stop, and I can't brake fast enough and hit another car or other obstacle.

The strange thing is, I once had a car that had brakes that were... suboptimal. But nothing whatsoever happened. And now, the car long gone, I am dreaming of this stuff? 

Dear subconsciousness, please cut down the dreams with tooth and malfunctioning brakes and instead increase the number of dreams about nice-looking women...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

You aren't going to believe this: I was check my desk for my secondary flash drive and I found a candycane left over from Christmas. 

I wonder if its safe to eat it. 

EDIT: Yes, the wrapper is still on it.


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> My play list containts stuff like this:
> o The Faders - No Sleep Tonight
> o Tenacious D - Break In-City
> o Katie Melua - Shy Boy
> o Die Ärzte - Lasse Reden
> o Bear McCreary - Passagalica
> o Ghostbusters Theme Song
> o Cruel Intentions - Bittersweet Symphony
> o Sarah Mclachan - Gloomy Sunday
> o Avril Lavigne - Damn Cold Night
> 
> quote]
> Bittersweet Symphony is by The Verve, whose lead singer is Richard Ashcroft who is now doing solo stuff.
> 
> Tenacious D, Love em
> 
> Check out [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioD7gp41GYU[/ame] for something random a great cover of the Charlie Daniels Bands classic Devil went down to Georgia.
> 
> Oh I forgot some rap music I listen too  Jurassic 5, Ugly Duckling.
> One of the perfect cheesy songs for this time of year is Summertime by Jazzy Jeff and The Fresh Prince


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Strange Dreams:
> A lot of people probably know the "lose a tooth" dream where suddenly a tooth gets lose and stuff like that. I 'suffer' from this dream, too (in endless variations that often include me thinking "this time, it is not a dream, it's real!")
> 
> I recently began encountering a new 'dream theme' - driving a car with faulty brakes. I drive around, have to stop, and I can't brake fast enough and hit another car or other obstacle.
> 
> The strange thing is, I once had a car that had brakes that were... suboptimal. But nothing whatsoever happened. And now, the car long gone, I am dreaming of this stuff?
> 
> Dear subconsciousness, please cut down the dreams with tooth and malfunctioning brakes and instead increase the number of dreams about nice-looking women...




Never had that tooth dream but the malfunctioning brakes dream is quite usual for me too. And I haven't even had a car that would have had poor brakes...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> You aren't going to believe this: I was check my desk for my secondary flash drive and I found a candycane left over from Christmas.
> 
> I wonder if its safe to eat it.
> 
> EDIT: Yes, the wrapper is still on it.




Hmm, can't say for sure but tasting would confirm that .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Sailor Moon Saw The Sign*

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=gkqdPtc4cj8[/ame]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Hmm, can't say for sure but tasting would confirm that .



Here goes nothing.....

mmm....still good.


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Strange Dreams:
> A lot of people probably know the "lose a tooth" dream where suddenly a tooth gets lose and stuff like that. I 'suffer' from this dream, too (in endless variations that often include me thinking "this time, it is not a dream, it's real!")
> 
> Dear subconsciousness, please cut down the dreams with tooth and malfunctioning brakes and instead increase the number of dreams about nice-looking women...




I was told by some female psychology student that the losing teeth dream was because you self pleasured (no idea how else to put that grandma friendly though I think the proper word should work) before going to sleep, who knows the truth in that though, could have been just winding me up, the internet however says otherwise in a number of different ways.

A nice recurring dream I used to have was being able to jump as far as I wanted and like hover down the street, this was even before I'd seen Naruto  

On the plus side I get a few more nice looking women dreams now


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> I was told by some female psychology student that the losing teeth dream was because you self pleasured (no idea how else to put that grandma friendly though I think the proper word should work) before going to sleep, who knows the truth in that though, could have been just winding me up, the internet however says otherwise in a number of different ways.
> 
> A nice recurring dream I used to have was being able to jump as far as I wanted and like hover down the street, this was even before I'd seen Naruto
> 
> On the plus side I get a few more nice looking women dreams now




Sigmund Freud ftw?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Never had that tooth dream but the malfunctioning brakes dream is quite usual for me too. And I haven't even had a car that would have had poor brakes...



Strange...

Oh, and there is this other dream, in where I suddenly remember that I still have to take one course for my high school diploma or my university diploma.

At least I never had a dream where I was going naked to class or work. (Though I had a dream where I didn't have shoes going to school...)


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

> Bittersweet Symphony is by The Verve, whose lead singer is Richard Ashcroft who is now doing solo stuff.



You're right, I just read it off from my playlist and for some reason, it displayed the soundtrack title, not the artist name.



Ginnel said:


> I was told by some female psychology student that the losing teeth dream was because you self pleasured (no idea how else to put that grandma friendly though I think the proper word should work) before going to sleep, who knows the truth in that though, could have been just winding me up, the internet however says otherwise in a number of different ways.



Does this mean I dream this dream actually every night but just can't remember it? Err... If I did such a thing... err... 
But what would be the explanation for it? (Otherwise I'd say it was just a good guess from here to wind you up, indeed  )



> A nice recurring dream I used to have was being able to jump as far as I wanted and like hover down the street, this was even before I'd seen Naruto
> 
> On the plus side I get a few more nice looking women dreams now



Is this because you followed the "warning" of your psychology friend, or is it because you watched Naruto?

I remember also having a dream where I can basically go back in time and undo some stupid things I did - just a snap with the fingers, and I am back at the beginning of the scene. (Well, at least that's what I believe in the dream, I am not sure that this really happens. Dreams are always so incoherent)


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Strange...
> 
> Oh, and there is this other dream, in where I suddenly remember that I still have to take one course for my high school diploma or my university diploma.
> 
> At least I never had a dream where I was going naked to class or work. (Though I had a dream where I didn't have shoes going to school...)




I used to get the dream where I was going to Alton Towers (Biggest theme park in Uk) but started off at like 15:00 so only had time for a ride or two, haven't had that in a while though, on a related note My Grandads House was in Uttoxeter just 16 mins away from Alton Towers and we went for a picnic once driving right past the gates of Alton Towers this was when I was around 11-12 

 I get the car one (I can't drive in real life) where I have to drive a car but know I can't, sometimes I'm swerving all over the road and very concious or police pulling me over


----------



## Angel Tarragon

On the topic of dreams I ocassionally have this one where I am in a communal/metropolitan area and all of a sudden I under go some kind of genetic alteration; I become a scaled creature of some sort (most common forms are T-Rex, Yuan-Ti abominations or Anaconda) on go on a killing spree. Sometimes I end up killing family members in my dream.


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Does this mean I dream this dream actually every night but just can't remember it? Err... If I did such a thing... err...
> But what would be the explanation for it? (Otherwise I'd say it was just a good guess from here to wind you up, indeed  )



Possibly you only remember the dream just before you wake up 

As a Tip the best way I've found to "get" a dream is wake up at around 5:45-6:15am and go to sleep till like 7:30am



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Is this because you followed the "warning" of your psychology friend, or is it because you watched Naruto?



Me: Heh Naruto helps you get girls!
Someone else: In your dreams
Me: erm well yeah.



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I remember also having a dream where I can basically go back in time and undo some stupid things I did - just a snap with the fingers, and I am back at the beginning of the scene. (Well, at least that's what I believe in the dream, I am not sure that this really happens. Dreams are always so incoherent)



 What a Groovy Dream, one of the cool ones from my childhood was being in the Thundercats base and stormtroopers were attacking it, well cool, another less cool one was having my eye eaten by a giant purple fly.
another was being chased around the house by Ostritch esque birds which made a "Dough Dough Dough Dough" passive sound which got louder as they got nearer, scary I tells ya.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I don't dream that often... or at least I don't tend to remember them that well.  I've had the teeth shattering in mouth type of dreams (I was a cat burgler in those dreams and had my teeth shatter after falling onto a boat).  I've also had weird "alternate reality" dreams where I was a chick dealing with her bf/husband dying in Iraq(?) and living at some rustic location.  The strangest dream was when "I" was doing something then I encountered that female version of me and then the rest of the dream I ended up watching her reliving scenes from my past but with her having a flirty/teasing/girls-gone-wild-esque boundless personality.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sometimes when I dream I think I have the ability to be invisible simply by saying "i'm invisible'. Some of the times I only think its working, when really it isn't and other times it doesn't last as long as I'd like it too. 

Sometimes I think that D&D mechanics have violated my dreams


----------



## Blackrat

I just read the news what's been happening in finland lately. There was one I found overly amusing. Someone had apparantly decided to pull a prank and had poured few bottles of dishwash-soap to a fountain in the middle of one town during the night. The whole center-square was under foam this morning. Here's the article so you can see a pic of it, even if you don't understand anything of the writing . http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/200807247998446_uu.shtml


----------



## megamania

Hello Hive.   Just Stopping by to goodbye.   Yesterday was my Birthday and today we headout camping and white water rafting (in the rain).


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> The whole center-square was under foam this morning. Here's the article so you can see a pic of it, even if you don't understand anything of the writing . http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/200807247998446_uu.shtml



Hehe, that's hilarious! We need more people like these pranksters over here! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel

Lord Tirian said:


> Hehe, that's hilarious! We need more people like these pranksters over here!
> 
> Cheers, LT.



Its actually quite common in the Uk happened a lot In both Lancaster and Birmingham school kids mainly and I tend to find it less amusing as my hard earned council tax pays for the clean up  especially if they use the wrong kind of soap apparently  

did I mention I work for city centre management


----------



## demonking1

Reveille said:


> On the topic of dreams I ocassionally have this one where I am in a communal/metropolitan area and all of a sudden I under go some kind of genetic alteration; I become a scaled creature of some sort (most common forms are T-Rex, Yuan-Ti abominations or Anaconda) on go on a killing spree. Sometimes I end up killing family members in my dream.




I wish I had dreams that awesome. I love my family, but they drive me crazy some times.

I never have recurring dreams but I want to share two dreams I have had recently.

1. I had a dream where I was sneaking into a museum at night to practice sneaking. But I encountered a plant creature with a cowboy hat that walked around and gave people rabies.

2. In one dream I was having a pick nick with my friends with my friends but a avatar of Loki was trying to kill me. But I killed him with some magic spells.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Its actually quite common in the Uk happened a lot In both Lancaster and Birmingham school kids mainly and I tend to find it less amusing as my hard earned council tax pays for the clean up  especially if they use the wrong kind of soap apparently
> 
> did I mention I work for city centre management




Well according to the article this one costs a few hundred € to clean up, so yeah, it's a mess, but I don't remember ever anything like this happening in here so that got a good chuckle out of me. Now if it would become something that happens a lot, I guess it would become quite passe quickly...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> Hello Hive.   Just Stopping by to goodbye.   Yesterday was my Birthday and today we headout camping and white water rafting (in the rain).




Hey, congratulations!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Well according to the article this one costs a few hundred € to clean up...



Then, you just need to add more soap! Because soap makes everything clean and shiny! 

I want a soap elemental now, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Magneto being the Headmaster of Xavier Academy?!
> 
> Damn, I've been out of the loop for way too long. I always thought he was irredeemably evil.




Odd, I never thought of him as being evil.  Not quite good though, but definitely not evil.  He has goodness in his heart, but the way he tries to protect the mutants is frequently bad.  Like a sort of CN with good tendencies or something like that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Odd, I never thought of him as being evil.  Not quite good though, but definitely not evil.  He has goodness in his heart, but the way he tries to protect the mutants is frequently bad.  Like a sort of CN with good tendencies or something like that.




I always saw him as being LE paladin whose ideals were LG but was LE as a result of his methodology.  What sucks of course is how the comics during the last 10 or so years tarnished Professor X by making him ultra shady manipulator type why routinely mind wipes the X-men so that they wouldn't know what he's doing behind the scenes or so that they won't know what secret missions he sent them on.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rev, to answer the question you asked elsewhere, I unfortunately am not attending ComicCon this year.


----------



## Blackrat

Back from the amusement park. I actually ended up going to the rides despite my original plan of not spending such money... Hurt my elbow in the roller-coaster... Forgot to get cotton candy ... Still love the Ferris Wheel ... The ghost-ride was every bit as lame as I remembered ... The Fun-House was every bit as fun as I remembered , especially the infinity mirror (or whatever it's supposed to be called (a room with all walls made of mirrors so you see infinite reflections of yourself))


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Word up hive!


----------



## Dog Moon

Sup!


----------



## Cat Moon

Woman in the hive!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Frazzlebaragg. Uh, I'm tired - and I just _got up_. The drawbacks of going out - and crappy trams and busses, only letting you back 5 AM.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Clay_More

> Woman in the hive!




There's no women on the internet, only men and men pretending to be women!

Oh, and some wicked handsigns to Dog Moon and Reveille since we're going urban.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Cat Moon said:


> Woman in the hive!




A woman... Oh...  Hi, err... em... I... have stuff do... Er, good bye, nice meeting you *runs away*  *sits in some corner, moaning about social insecurities*


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> A woman  (snip) *sits in some corner,(snip) moaning *




Hmm no wonder 





P.S sorry for the cheap shot


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> P.S sorry for the cheap shot



How inappropriate, sir!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Cat Moon

So, whats happening people? Just got done watching What Lies Beneath with the girlfriend. 

Kaitlin is trying to catch some z's in the other room, but I'm pretty wired so I'm still gonna be up for a while.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm back from Riverside.  I was filming several short video test footage for my streaming media class then my GF and I went to see Dark Knight.  All I have to say is wow.  Just wow.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm back from Riverside.  I was filming several short video test footage for my streaming media class then my GF and I went to see Dark Knight.  All I have to say is wow.  Just wow.




Was good? Recommend? I've been thinking wether or not it's worth the drive to the bigger cinema.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm back from Riverside.  I was filming several short video test footage for my streaming media class then my GF and I went to see Dark Knight.  All I have to say is wow.  Just wow.



I'm looking forward to seeing Dark Knight myself. Exactly how dark is the Dark Knight? I ask because I had read that parents were in an uproar over the subject material.


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> Was good? Recommend? I've been thinking wether or not it's worth the drive to the bigger cinema.



I think they tend to attract larger crowds. Kaitlin and I want to see in at the West Wind (thats a drive in theater) over the weekend.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm back from Riverside.  I was filming several short video test footage for my streaming media class then my GF and I went to see Dark Knight.  All I have to say is wow.  Just wow.



*grumble* I have to wait until the 21st of _August_ until it starts in Germany. Great - all the good movies start after I left the UK... and half of'em start in Germany, when I'm heading back to the UK again. 

I hate bad timing...

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> *grumble* I have to wait until the 21st of _August_ until it starts in Germany. Great - all the good movies start after I left the UK... and half of'em start in Germany, when I'm heading back to the UK again.
> 
> I hate bad timing...
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I really hate having to wait that long - didn't they know that their movie would rock and deserves a world-wide release at the same time?!

I'd be tempted to use other sources. But I want to see the movie on the Big Screen!



> How inappropriate, sir!



A joke is a joke is a joke!


----------



## Cat Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I'd be tempted to use other sources. But I want to see the movie on the Big Screen!



See it on the small screen first, then if you really like go see it on the big screen.


----------



## Cat Moon

Clay_More said:


> Oh, and some wicked handsigns to Dog Moon and Reveille since we're going urban.



Wait, goping urban?!  What does that mean?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Cat Moon said:


> See it on the small screen first, then if you really like go see it on the big screen.




No. I'll have to learn waiting.


----------



## Ginnel

Lord Tirian said:
			
		

> How inappropriate, sir!







Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> A joke is a joke is a joke!




I take anything with a Sir on the end with a pinch of salt anywho as I think thats as intended 

by the by anyone seen the Watchmen film trailer, looks good to me.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Cat Moon said:


> Wait, goping urban?!  What does that mean?



Goping!? Sounds like _groping!_


Ginnel said:


> I take anything with a Sir on the end with a pinch of salt anywho as I think thats as intended



Obviously! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

Cat Moon said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing Dark Knight myself. Exactly how dark is the Dark Knight? I ask because I had read that parents were in an uproar over the subject material.




Hehe, a lot of the scenes with the Joker are pretty dark.


----------



## Relique du Madde

All I have to say is that the joker was a freaking insane psychopathic evil mastermind... who could have easily been a cult leader due to the effect he has on, well, EVERYONE.  

[sblock]



Spoiler



I particularly loved how the Scarecrow was one of his lackeys and all the mind games he was playing to get people to do whatever he wanted.


[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I've heard good about Joker. It seems they finally got him as I always imagined him. More of a full-blown psycho rather than a jolly prankster. I hear people are even predicting posthumous oscar for Ledger, though that would be one freaking occasion...


----------



## Relique du Madde

He deserves it.. hell he deserves his name to be posted Higher on the Marquee then Christian Bale's since Batman/Bruce's role felt largely phoned in this time around.


----------



## Cat Moon

Whats happening?


----------



## Mycanid

Ya know ... I was just thinking the other day about the days in which we used to Toss the Feathers in here. 

That was great.


----------



## Cat Moon

Mycanid said:


> Ya know ... I was just thinking the other day about the days in which we used to Toss the Feathers in here.
> 
> That was great.




Tossing the Feathers?! Is that anything like a Frenzy of Fur?


----------



## hafrogman

Cat Moon said:


> Tossing the Feathers?! Is that anything like a Frenzy of Fur?



I'm not quite sure what EITHER of those are, but I'm fairly certain our dear Mycanid should be involved in neither.

For shame, sir.


----------



## Mycanid

Cat Moon said:


> Tossing the Feathers?! Is that anything like a Frenzy of Fur?




No, no, no.



hafrogman said:


> I'm not quite sure what EITHER of those are, but I'm fairly certain our dear Mycanid should be involved in neither.
> 
> For shame, sir.










Here's what I mean!

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=fJQuNSIz_Bo[/ame]


----------



## Mycanid

How you all doing this many a Friday evening btw?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:


> How you all doing this many a Friday evening btw?




I was doing ok until I just talked to a friend on the phone. I asked her out and she turned me down. Saying that she couldn't get romantically involved with someone that didn't share her faith.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I'm not quite sure what EITHER of those are, but I'm fairly certain our dear Mycanid should be involved in neither.
> 
> For shame, sir.




He is a she, sir.

Check under the tail next time.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Not too bad, a touch ill, but not so much that I'm screaming or offering thanks to the great gods Earl, Ralph and Buford that sit upon the porcelain thrones.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> I was doing ok until I just talked to a friend on the phone. I asked her out and she turned me down. Saying that she couldn't get romantically involved with someone that didn't share her faith.




As much as I hate to say this... big deal.  You're still doing fine, you are no less involved than you were before the conversation, just less than what you wished...it's not like you were dating and she dumped you.  Not trying to be insensitive, just showing you that you should be no less chipper, just a little more peeved.  Now get back back in there and go land a good one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I feel strange...  a little dizzy.  I've spenty aot of the last two hours resting.   What sucks is that I have to leave for school in about 10 minutes.

I hate friday night classes.


----------



## Aeson

Thunderfoot said:


> As much as I hate to say this... big deal.  You're still doing fine, you are no less involved than you were before the conversation, just less than what you wished...it's not like you were dating and she dumped you.  Not trying to be insensitive, just showing you that you should be no less chipper, just a little more peeved.  Now get back back in there and go land a good one.




That's true. I guess I had my hopes up for a different outcome. I guess I didn't expect that as a reason either.


----------



## Cat Moon

hafrogman said:


> I'm not quite sure what EITHER of those are, but I'm fairly certain our dear Mycanid should be involved in neither.
> 
> For shame, sir.



I'm not a sir, I'm a ma'am.


----------



## Cat Moon

Mycanid said:


> Here's what I mean!
> <snip>



Ah, a shindig. 

I totally groove that.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> I'm not a sir, I'm a ma'am.




Forgive him. To frogs all cats look alike. Like predators.


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> Forgive him. To frogs all cats look alike. Like predators.



I don't like to eat frogs anyway. I got turned off with my first kill and taste.

Hafrogman doesn't have to feel intimidated by me.


----------



## Cat Moon

Mmmmm.....nothing quite like a hot cup of tea.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> That's true. I guess I had my hopes up for a different outcome. I guess I didn't expect that as a reason either.




Having had the "privilege" of years of experience, that bit of advice comes with wisdom attached.  The outcome is usually disheartening, but especially for the 'socially awkward' (as most geeks are) it's a lesson that sooner learned helps to forestall years of sleeping alone. 
As for the reason, I have to commend her, as most religions forbid 'yoking one's self to one that does not believe".  Now, whether or not the adherents actually follow that advice....


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> I don't like to eat frogs anyway. I got turned off with my first kill and taste.
> 
> Hafrogman doesn't have to feel intimidated by me.



I'm sure he'll find solace in that.



Thunderfoot said:


> Having had the "privilege" of years of experience, that bit of advice comes with wisdom attached.  The outcome is usually disheartening, but especially for the 'socially awkward' (as most geeks are) it's a lesson that sooner learned helps to forestall years of sleeping alone.
> As for the reason, I have to commend her, as most religions forbid 'yoking one's self to one that does not believe".  Now, whether or not the adherents actually follow that advice....




Socially awkward? I can hold my own in social situation. It's the dating part I have problems with. I am then left holding my own. 

I just hope things won't become awkward for us. We game together and soon to become co-workers.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> I'm sure he'll find solace in that.
> Socially awkward? I can hold my own in social situation. It's the dating part I have problems with. I am then left holding my own.
> 
> I just hope things won't become awkward for us. We game together and soon to become co-workers.



Dating is the only social situation that counts   Remember the old axiom for purchasing/converting/finding anything, grab 100 and 1 will accept the initial offer, of the 1 that accepts you'll go through 100 more before you find one that actually takes the whole package...  So just think, only 9999 more to go before you find the one. 

It might for a while, but I doubt it will last long unless you linger on it.  Another reason to go back out and find another one.


----------



## Aeson

That's not very encouraging.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Aeson said:


> That's not very encouraging.



Sure it is...think of all the fun you'll have trying to find the one.


----------



## Cat Moon

Thunderfoot said:


> Sure it is...think of all the fun you'll have trying to find the one.



Yup. And you might meet a lot of interesting women along the way, Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

I've met a lot of interesting women. Only a few of them I actually found interesting enough to ask out.


----------



## The_Warlock

Rarrr!!  Ffft Fttt!! Technology! Hate technology! IT Admin SMASH!!


And that concludes our editorial segment for the evening.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Rarrr!!  Ffft Fttt!!




[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=PDzsCJyJcXw]Reminds me of a cat barking[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

That sounded like a chimp...


----------



## Cat Moon

So, how were your classes Relique?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Today?  Slow.  I had my php class tonight and we're starting our first project, a blog.  Our instructor decided that for us to understand mysql, we needed to create a db the old fashion way.... via command line.


----------



## Cat Moon

Signing off for tonight. I'll swing by tomorrow.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Night.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Goooood moooooorning, hiiiive!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Goooood moooooorning, hiiiive!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Moin Moin!


I was jogging yesterday... (I need to work out more - the daily bicycle rides to work don't cut it...)
And I've walked myself a wolf (chafe?). Though it's only really bad when I am showering - hot water on irritated skin is... uncomfortable. 
I really need to find a way to avoid that...


----------



## Relique du Madde

....

PLAGUE BARER!  Get ye away from me!


----------



## Blackrat

My hovercraft, is full of eels...


----------



## Relique du Madde

You have a hovercraft?  I thought those were more of a swamp vehicle.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You have a hovercraft?  I thought those were more of a swamp vehicle.




I will not buy this record, it is scratched...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Note to self, the rat is speaking in code.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Um... yes I do enjoy the purple baby buggy bumpers


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Note to self, the rat is speaking in code.




Drop your pants sir William, I can not wait 'till lunchtime...


Okay okay, I'll stop confusing you . Here, Monty Python, one of my favourite scetches, right after Lumberjack song:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6D1YI-41ao[/ame]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> Oh, and some wicked handsigns to Dog Moon and Reveille since we're going urban.



Wicked handsigns?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm back from Riverside.  I was filming several short video test footage for my streaming media class...



You making an independent movie or a short?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:


> Ya know ... I was just thinking the other day about the days in which we used to Toss the Feathers in here.
> 
> That was great.



Ah yes, good times.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cat Moon said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a cat barking



ROFL!!!!! Oh my god, oh my god......oh....oh...oh....*OW!*

I think I knocked a rib losse.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Test footage for a class.  Several weeks ago I was originally going to take part in a propaganda piece dealing with a certain presidential candidate, I dropped out of the production at the last moment.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Drop your pants sir William, I can not wait 'till lunchtime...
> 
> Okay okay, I'll stop confusing you . Here, Monty Python, one of my favourite scetches, right after Lumberjack song:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6D1YI-41ao



I wish to plead incompetent.....God I love British humor...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I love finding old unlabled cd-rs and dvd-rs.  It's like a train wreck and treasure hunt waiting to happen.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Moin Moin!



Hier kommt die Maus! (oops, wrong day!)

EDIT: Well, this explains it a bit more for the non-German people here! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I love finding old unlabled cd-rs and dvd-rs.  It's like a train wreck and treasure hunt waiting to happen.



I've got a whole butt load of CD-Rs waiting to be labeled, a good portion of them being VCDs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So far I found a cd with dragon ball z clips (from 2001 - 2003), an old crappy projector file I made with director (also from 2001 - 2002), a cd-wr that used doesn't work, several psd/pdfs  (from 2006), my old wow guild logo (2004), my motion graphics midterm video (2007), and butloads of picts from my school's server.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> several psd/pdfs  (from 2006)



I know I've got about 3 DVDs plus about 10 CDs worth of gaming PDFs plus prolly 25 gigs of PDFs/other rpg material not yet backed up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The wierd  thing is I sware I had another spindle with random cd/dvds on it (music, movies and some file back ups) but I have no clue where I've put it and I'm sure there are several more gigs worth of image files on that missing spool, and hopefully this one cd that I lost.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> ....and hopefully this one cd that I lost.



Speaking of lost CDs I used to have these 5 CDs that my parents bought for me at Christmas one year. It was filled with the natural sounds of the Earth (Ocean side, Thunderstorms, Rainforest, etc...), I sure as hell would like to find 'em again. Its been way too long since I've seen them.


----------



## demonking1

Reveille said:


> I wish to plead incompetent.....God I love British humor...




My favorite Montey Python sketch is this one: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSqkdcT25ss[/ame]

I got the flying circus box set on dvd and I can't get enough of that show.


----------



## Dog Moon

The ending of that skit was good.  Wish we could convice some of the idiots of the world to do that much more frequently...


----------



## hafrogman

Cat Moon said:


> I'm not a sir, I'm a ma'am.





Aeson said:


> He is a she, sir.
> 
> Check under the tail next time.



I am quite aware that the kitty is a she (or at least was before Bob Barker got to her).  I was shaming the disgraceful behavior of our monk-y friend.







Mycanid said:


> No, no, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I mean!



Oh. . . I guess that's alright then.


----------



## Clay_More

Ohh, British Humor, superior to anything found elsewhere (and no, I'm not British). Black Adder, Young Ones, Bottom, Monty Python! Heck, even when they do other genres its often more humorous, like Sci-Fi (Doctor Who) or Action (Lock, Stock and two Smoking Barrels or Snatch).


----------



## Thunderfoot

Now whilst I do appreciate a good bit o' fun from over the pond am I correct in thinking that you are stating that all humor not of British decent is inferior, if so I must remind you of the Three Stooges. (who are most definitely not British)  If you are still under this incorrect assumption, please go flagellate thineself with your hand...if you need proper motivation, nyuk, nyuk.   

[music] Na-nah, na-nah, nah, na-na-nah.  Na-nah, na-na-na-na-na-nah, na-nah.. doomp-poompity poomp-poomp, doompity,-doomp, doomp, doop.  PRUMP! [/music]


----------



## Clay_More

Well, I'm just saying that on average, British humor just has a better quality and is a bit more innovative. Not that I mind American humor, I quite enjoy stand-up shows of Robin Williams, for example. Also got a few comedians in my own country I enjoy. Just seems to me that the British just consistently come up with good ideas.


----------



## Mycanid

The_Warlock said:


> Rarrr!!  Ffft Fttt!! Technology! Hate technology! IT Admin SMASH!!
> 
> And that concludes our editorial segment for the evening.












Relique du Madde said:


> I love finding old unlabled cd-rs and dvd-rs.  It's like a train wreck and treasure hunt waiting to happen.




I always dread when I find a huge pile of unmarked cd's ... it means ANOTHER pile I have to go through.



hafrogman said:


> I am quite aware that the kitty is a she (or at least was before Bob Barker got to her).  I was shaming the disgraceful behavior of our monk-y friend.




Yeah ... I thought it was clear from what you typed out. Ah well. 



> Oh. . . I guess that's alright then.


----------



## Clay_More

> I always dread when I find a huge pile of unmarked cd's ... it means ANOTHER pile I have to go through.




I hate those  
Go to a friends house to watch a movie and he tells me: "Oh, I just got this cool new movie called X" and then he points to a huge stack of unmarked CD's in the window. Floppy disks always came with those neat stickers you could put on them!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Clay_More said:


> I hate those
> Go to a friends house to watch a movie and he tells me: "Oh, I just got this cool new movie called X" and then he points to a huge stack of unmarked CD's in the window. Floppy disks always came with those neat stickers you could put on them!




You could mark on cds with a sharpie..  that is if you aren't lazy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Funny, when I was getting ready to move last December, I was like Oh goody, fifty unlabaled discs.  I wonder what they are.  

Granted I couldn't do more than like 5 minutes at a time, but found lots of neat stuff I had lost for a long time.


----------



## Dog Moon

:


----------



## WhatGravitas

Clay_More said:


> Well, I'm just saying that on average, British humor just has a better quality and is a bit more innovative. Not that I mind American humor, I quite enjoy stand-up shows of Robin Williams, for example. Also got a few comedians in my own country I enjoy. Just seems to me that the British just consistently come up with good ideas.



Also, British comedy is somewhat more absurd and wacky, most of the time. That's something I occasionally enjoy. American humor is a bit more direct and lives from the gag itself, it's a bit more obvious - there's less subtext.

It's like Skittles and Bowling.

@Dog Moon: What the frell!? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

Pretty smilies!


----------



## Dog Moon

They keep LKING at me!  Ahhhh!


----------



## Dog Moon

There they are again!  Keep them away from me!


----------



## Dog Moon

*runs away*


----------



## Relique du Madde

wtf!?!??!?  RUN!  Great Cthulhu turned himself into a smilie!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> wtf!?!??!?  RUN!  Great Cthulhu turned himself into a smilie!




*pokes head in* See!  Smilies are evil!  *runs away again*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


>



Looks like someone went on a smilie splurge


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> wtf!?!??!?  RUN!  Great Cthulhu turned himself into a smilie!



Cool! 

Ia, ia, ftaghn!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> They keep LKING at me!  Ahhhh!



Yep, smilies tend to do that.


----------



## Clay_More

There's a system to it.. I see it.. a system..

Perhaps.. if you decipher the system.. perhaps.. you find the sacred word of N'goth'Azub that summons forth Hastur!


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Looks like someone went on a smilie splurge




They're trying to eat me!


----------



## Dog Moon

The smilies!  They're chanting!  They're dancing!  They're gonna kill us all with their doom ritual!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> There they are again!  Keep them away from me!



Don't worry Dog Moon, I'll protect you.

_*gives Dog Moon an anti-smilies disguise*

*Anti Smilies disguise looks exactly like Billy Rosewood's anti-banana disguise from Beverly Hills Cop*_


----------



## Dog Moon

Don't think I ever saw that movie.


----------



## Clay_More

Since this IS a RPG forum.. 

Does _Protection from Evil_ protect against evil, sinister smilies?


----------



## Dog Moon

Seems to be working so far.    Except against the Angel smilies.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh no, it didn't work!  The smilies have infested my post!

*runs away again*


----------



## Dog Moon

You know, that would be an awesome plot.  Take something that everyone likes, uses, takes for granted.  Then, have one strange group of people detest that thing, swearing it's going to take over the world.  Everyone scoffs, however, cause they're like THIS is a peaceful little thing.  It's fine.  We're going to continue using it.  Then BAM! they kill people.

Would work really well with cows, IMO, cause when you fight them, everyone will be having a good time going Moo moo moo moo moo!

But could be easily something even more surprising ... like furniture or something.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy Smiley Doom Tacos batman!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Would work really well with cows, IMO, cause when you fight them, everyone will be having a good time going Moo moo moo moo moo!




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChCEh4LbHKY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChCEh4LbHKY[/ame]


----------



## Clay_More

That was a fun clip, Relique, odd I've never seen it before. I've got like a.. ninja degree in browsing around for various humorous oddities. 

About using furniture.. well, you already got that chest in the Discworld books with a zillion legs and a vicious temper!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Flocking to the cinemas! 

Reveille does his Best Robin Williams impression:
Lets get the flock out of here.


----------



## Dog Moon

Awesome!


----------



## Dog Moon

So were the people that mutated the sheep Ovinomancers?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=no0WqYWdH74]And then there's the Dark Lord Waldemart[/ame]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> So were the people that mutated the sheep Ovinomancers?



The final twist would be the sheep blowing up all over the place.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Violence of the Lambs.... BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
I love this forum!


----------



## Clay_More

Yarr, it was fun indeed.

And Thunderfoot, impressive that you took the effort to respond to that Jeff guy asking about Naruto in D&D!


----------



## Dog Moon

Clay_More said:


> Yarr, it was fun indeed.
> 
> And Thunderfoot, impressive that you took the effort to respond to that Jeff guy asking about Naruto in D&D!




Hrmm...?

Oh, the Jakk Fett...


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh no!  No one else is talking.  The smilies musta gotten to them.  I'm all alone in the Hive.  I will have to start over and rebuild the Hive.

*beats off the sad smiley that attempted to force itself into this post*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sorry, I am not in the hive right now, so please leave a message after the beep....



*BEEP*


----------



## WhatGravitas

Morning, Hive!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

morning


----------



## Ginnel

Last night was weird I had a girl come over with a bottle of wine (she drank it, I stayed sober), we've been messing about for a bit but clearly stated we didn't want it to go any further (we weren't friends or anything before I randomly met her)

She them unleashed an hour or two of sobbing crying hugging, I walked her home, where she got a bit insulting, then halfway back to hers she decided to start talking about suicide and started trying to walk into the middle of the road, then 10 seconds later she was like "huh what happend what just happend then" apparently couldn't remember the whole talking about suicide bit she then talked about it again and had the whole memory loss again.

Then we got to her front door and she said if she couldn't be friends with me she'd rather die, this was the point where I put my foot down and explained that I wasn't going to take this stuff she was unloading on to me, I popped into her house to have a quiet talk with her housemate and friend who was over about how she was feeling at the moment, I went back to this girls room to check on her and saw her leaving out of the front door, this resulted in me explaining to a gathering of 4 people that she'd been talking about killing herself has just left the house and can someone unlock the front door for me (stupid door) luckily one of the friends went out and found her just across the road.

I then get a text a bit later from her explaining that she was a bit confused and where was I, I had then walked back and now I get to talk to her about this Monday or Thursday.

I didn't think these things happend in real life, hopefully it was just the alcohol, though I couldn't quite judge how drunk she was as she wasn't slurring at all, though her co-ordination was a slightly off

Sorry to sound off on this in a happy hive.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ginnel said:


> Sorry to sound off on this in a happy hive.



No problem - it just sounds totally weird and unreal. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry, I am not in the hive right now, so please leave a message after the beep....
> 
> 
> 
> *BEEP*





_Err... Hello Relique, this is me, MR. Dog Moon has a smiley and loneliness related anxiety attack again! We should really look after him more... Hope you here this message in time! Bye, Mustrum_

---


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You know, that would be an awesome plot. Take something that everyone likes, uses, takes for granted. Then, have one strange group of people detest that thing, swearing it's going to take over the world. Everyone scoffs, however, cause they're like THIS is a peaceful little thing. It's fine. We're going to continue using it. Then BAM! they kill people.
> 
> Would work really well with cows, IMO, cause when you fight them, everyone will be having a good time going Moo moo moo moo moo!
> 
> But could be easily something even more surprising ... like furniture or something.



Maybe something like this?
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Oh no!  No one else is talking.  The smilies musta gotten to them.  I'm all alone in the Hive.  I will have to start over and rebuild the Hive.
> 
> *beats off the sad smiley that attempted to force itself into this post*




The smileys told me I need to come over and hand you these smileys...


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Posted something awesome




Xkcd is simply amazing, the man is a genius


----------



## Clay_More

Ginnel! Thats the exact reason why most boards have a "don't tell us you're going to kill yourself, because you're not" policy, people just want the attention and once they see it works once, they keep doing it 

Perhaps... perhaps the thing Pacman is eating are baby smilies with their back turned?


----------



## demonking1

*Goobye*

I'm going on a trip for a month . I hope the hive can survive with out me . Goodbye!

Edit: the smiles have attacked me!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

demonking1 said:


> I'm going on a trip for a month . I hope the hive can survive with out me . Goodbye!
> 
> Edit: the smiles have attacked me!



The hive always adapts. 

Have fun.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> The hive always adapts.



Resistance is futile - oh, wait, wrong hive(mind)!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

Clay_More said:


> Perhaps... perhaps the thing Pacman is eating are baby smilies with their back turned?




Pacman is my hero!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Pacman is my hero!



Exactly how long now have you been off your meds Dog Moon?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Exactly how long now have you been off your meds Dog Moon?




Dog Moon has no meds.  If Dog Moon is not believed now, Dog Moon will be believed when the smilies finally make their move.  Then, people will wished they had listened to Dog Moon earlier.


----------



## Dog Moon

On a side note, how's it going, Rev?


----------



## Clay_More

And another thing Reveille, did you get your nick changed by the mods, or you just created a new account?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> And another thing Reveille, did you get your nick changed by the mods, or you just created a new account?



I got the mods to change it. 

Just start a thread in the Meta forum requesting a Username Change.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> Pacman is my hero!



We need Pac-Man in Super Smash Bros.!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> On a side note, how's it going, Rev?



Doing good. I'm gonna try to bite the bullet and stay up past the 16 hour mark; try to get my arse back on a day schedule.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> We need Pac-Man in Super Smash Bros.!
> 
> Cheers, LT.



Smash, smash! Pac-Man Smash!


----------



## Clay_More

> I got the mods to change it.
> 
> Just start a thread in the Meta forum requesting a Username Change.




Ahh, cool, was mostly pondering since I took a break for a year and a half or so from the forums (was mostly active in the creature catalogue prior to that), and I recall your old nick. Would have been surprised if you switched to a new account and managed to rack up 22.000 posts on that O_O


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> Ahh, cool, was mostly pondering since I took a break for a year and a half or so from the forums (was mostly active in the creature catalogue prior to that), and I recall your old nick. Would have been surprised if you switched to a new account and managed to rack up 22.000 posts on that O_O



Yeah, right. I've shared a lot of material since I've started on theses forums and I wanted it to be associated with an active account.

If I keep my fox avatar long enough, I'll probably change my username one last time.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Doing good. I'm gonna try to bite the bullet and stay up past the 16 hour mark; try to get my arse back on a day schedule.




Yep, that's what I did as well.  I'm currently waking up around 7.30-8am every morning now, even weekends, in an attempt to get my body used to this.  Certainly has not been easy, and I ended up getting it screwed up last time after 4 days when I couldn't sleep...BUT it's back again.  Been difficult, harder than some would think, probably.


----------



## Dog Moon

If Rev were a chick, he could change his name to Foxy Lady.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Yep, that's what I did as well.  I'm currently waking up around 7.30-8am every morning now, even weekends, in an attempt to get my body used to this.  Certainly has not been easy, and I ended up getting it screwed up last time after 4 days when I couldn't sleep...BUT it's back again.  Been difficult, harder than some would think, probably.



Sometimes, with relaxation and a couple of cups of coffere its easy for me to switch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> If Rev were a chick, he could change his name to Foxy Lady.



But I'm not, so I won't. I've already decided on the new username (the same name I gave my plush fox) but I'm not going to divulge it for fear that if I do will register it as an alt before I can get my hands on the name.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> But I'm not, so I won't.




Well, I know that!  Woulda been fitting though.

Man, it's hard to post stuff without using those evil smilies...  Wink or big grin woulda been perfect there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Wink or big grin woulda been perfect there.



.....or.....


----------



## Clay_More

Hmm, would actually be a good solution to the problem of the relatively low percentage of chicks in the gaming community. Organized sex-change operations on a grand scale! While, naturally, this procedure would have to be randomized to avoid nepotism, some people are just obvious choices. 

Reveille, with his foxy lady avatar is an obvious choice. So lets start a fund raiser to get enough cash together to buy him a ticket to Mexico.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> Hmm, would actually be a good solution to the problem of the relatively low percentage of chicks in the gaming community. Organized sex-change operations on a grand scale! While, naturally, this procedure would have to be randomized to avoid nepotism, some people are just obvious choices.
> 
> Reveille, with his foxy lady avatar is an obvious choice. So lets start a fund raiser to get enough cash together to buy him a ticket to Mexico.



To quote Ron White:
Things that make you go Eeeuagh!

And I'm sure my fiancé and immediate family would be displeased if I had a sex change operation. 

Besides, I happen to like having a 'gig stick'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> Hmm, would actually be a good solution to the problem of the relatively low percentage of chicks in the gaming community. Organized sex-change operations on a grand scale! While, naturally, this procedure would have to be randomized to avoid nepotism, some people are just obvious choices.
> 
> Reveille, with his foxy lady avatar is an obvious choice. So lets start a fund raiser to get enough cash together to buy him a ticket to Mexico.



To quote Ron White:
Things that make you go Eeeuagh!

And I'm sure my faince and immediate family would be displeased if I had a sex change operation. 

Besides, I happen to like having a 'gig stick'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Besides of which the fox in my avatar is MALE. Can't you see it in the face?


----------



## Dog Moon

I don't think massive sex change operations is a good idea.  Actually, would probably make gamers more afraid of girls, especially gamer girls, cause you'd never know if there were female or male-turned-female.  I would like to know that the woman I'm with was always a woman.  Would freak me out if she hadn't been...


----------



## Clay_More

> Besides of which the fox in my avatar is MALE. Can't you see it in the face?




Hmm, it does have a rather smug "I have a dinkie" look to it. 



> I don't think massive sex change operations is a good idea. Actually, would probably make gamers more afraid of girls, especially gamer girls, cause you'd never know if there were female or male-turned-female. I would like to know that the woman I'm with was always a woman. Would freak me out if she hadn't been...




Another good point.. my excellent plan shot down it seems 

Thats why I hate some of those "meet people" sites where you aren't required to list your gender and someone sends you a letter and you naturally go to investigate who sent it, and you're faced with a picture that doesn't even come close to solving the gender mystery. I wish I lived in medieval times, where men have enormous dwarven beards and the women don't wear pants.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> Another good point.. my excellent plan shot down it seems
> 
> Thats why I hate some of those "meet people" sites where you aren't required to list your gender and someone sends you a letter and you naturally go to investigate who sent it, and you're faced with a picture that doesn't even come close to solving the gender mystery. I wish I lived in medieval times, where men have enormous dwarven beards and the women don't wear pants.



To complicate things even more are the women that have that certain piece of male anatomy, but you wouldn't know it until you saw her nekkid.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Besides of which the fox in my avatar is MALE. Can't you see it in the face?




Oooooh, I thought she just needed to shave her facial hair really badly.  My bad.


----------



## Dog Moon

Clay_More said:


> and the women don't wear pants.




Yes, I wish I lived in a time where women don't wear pants as well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Oooooh, I thought she just needed to shave her facial hair really badly.  My bad.



Thats fur, not hair. Oy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Yes, I wish I lived in a time where women don't wear pants as well.



No self respecting woman in my family wears pants, instead they wear Capris.


----------



## Clay_More

> No self respecting woman in my family wears pants, instead they wear Capris.




Great, another word I had to go and look up on wikipedia. But oh well, at least I'm learning! Thats the annoying part about having a mother tongue that only has around 5 million native speakers, you don't really have a huge vocabulary to take advantage of and chances are that whatever your hobby is, you can't find it in your own language. Of course, you could go for the French approach and just stick to hobbies that involve insulting other people, but thats just not my style.

I gotta admit, while capris are in the "pants category", they are a bit more feminine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cripe, I ain't gonna make it.

I'm turning in hive. Later.


----------



## Dog Moon

I've always disliked the idea of Capris.  I'm like either way pants or shorts.  This halfway between the two thing looks horrible, IMO.

[And actually, I wasn't familiar with the term either, so I also had to look it up.  Never knew the technical term for what is basically 3/4th of a pair of pants.]


----------



## Clay_More

Oh, and Reveille! Stopped updating your Races of the Tale thread? Actually commented on your aasimar, silly muffin.

Dog Moon, they're kinda like a kilt version of dresses. Even though kilts are cool. I actually had a kilt back in the days when I was homeless, found it somewhere and thought it was excellent. Good during the summer! Just remember underpants.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ewww, kilts.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> I've always disliked the idea of Capris.  I'm like either way pants or shorts.  This halfway between the two thing looks horrible, IMO.
> 
> [And actually, I wasn't familiar with the term either, so I also had to look it up.  Never knew the technical term for what is basically 3/4th of a pair of pants.]




Capris are like Flip-Flops to me. Something is wrong with them, and I very often find then unattractive on women wearing them. (Man, am I picky!)


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Ewww, kilts.




Heyy.... I happen to like my kilt. And contradictory to Clay, I consider it wrong to wear underpants with kilt...


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Capris are like Flip-Flops to me. Something is wrong with them, and I very often find then unattractive. (Man, am I picky!)




I hope people only wear flip-flops because they can't afford anything better...

But I do agree with you.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> Xkcd is simply amazing, the man is a genius



Indeed.


----------



## Clay_More

I gotta agree that Xkcd is good, just annoying that there's quite many "oooh, sad theme" strips in the beginning (but it really gets good later on).


----------



## Blackrat

I think I'm a banana-tree...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> I think I'm a banana-tree...




Quit possible *backs up slowly*
I mean, why not? *calls psychiatrist*
*laughs nervously* *runs*

Good night, hive...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> I think I'm a banana-tree...



[sblock=Click me!]







			
				Banana Phone said:
			
		

> Ding-a-ling-ling-ling-ling-ling-ling-ling!
> 
> Boo-ba-doo-ba-doop!
> Boo-ba-doo-ba-doop!
> 
> Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring banana phone
> Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring banana phone
> I've got this feeling, so appealing,
> for us to Get together and sing. Sing!
> 
> Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring banana phone
> Ding dong ding dong ding dong ding donana phone
> It grows in bunches, I've got my hunches,
> It's the best! Beats the rest!
> Cellular, Modular, Interactivodular!
> 
> Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring banana phone
> Boop-boo-ba-doo-ba-doop!
> Ping pong ping pong ping pong ping panana phone
> It's no bolagna, it aint a phony!
> My cellular bananular phone!
> 
> Don't need quarters, don't need dimes,
> to call a friend of mine!
> Don't need coomputer or TV,
> to have a real good time!
> I'll call for pizza. I'll call my cat.
> I'll call the white house, have a chat!
> I'll place a call around the world, operater get me bejing-jing-jing-jing!



[/sblock]

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

..

My brother is the 4th top Figure Roller Skater in his age bracket in America....   He ended up getting punked out at the Nationals because his outfit wasn't as blinged enough for the judges.  Loosing a high tiered metal because of "presentation" is bs especially when you did a better job then the bronze medalists...

I think when he returns home from nationals and gets back into the hockey rink he's going to take some people out. :>


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> No self respecting woman <snip>  wears pants, instead they wear Capris.




Dude... that's harsh..  

What about tight leather/vinyl/rubber-latex "take right now while we're on the dance floor and spank me like there is no tomorrow" pants?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Capris are like Flip-Flops to me. Something is wrong with them, and I very often find then unattractive on women wearing them. (Man, am I picky!)




Flip Flops are unflattering/unattractive no matter who are wearing them.  It's like, Dude, I'm not at the beach, I don't want to see your gnarly feet.


----------



## Clay_More

Women wearing flip-flops with toenails that were painted like.. five days ago and only have vague remains of the nail polish.. sexyyy

Just like the majority of women who respond to online dating sites, ten years older than you, a hundred lbs. heavier than you and with a nickname like: "Cutiepie", "Snuggles" or "Hawtchixx".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> Oh, and Reveille! Stopped updating your Races of the Tale thread? Actually commented on your aasimar, silly muffin.



Oh, sorry, I didn't notice. And I haven't stopped its just on hiatus at the moment. 

Currently I'm working on cherry picking feats from my Warlords of the Accordland Master Codex book for my homebrew and hammering out my modified Incanum/Essentia mechanics.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Heyy.... I happen to like my kilt. And contradictory to Clay, I consider it wrong to wear underpants with kilt...



Ack...just don't wear it on days that have strong winds and stay away from high powered vents.


----------



## Clay_More

> Ack...just don't wear it on days that have strong winds and stay away from high powered vents.




Nothing wrong with a man doing a little marilyn monroe routine, as long as he at least shaves his legs.

Oh, and now I gotta ask, whats the Incanum/Essentia mechanics?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Clay_More said:


> Nothing wrong with a man doing a little marilyn monroe routine, as long as he at least shaves his legs.



Yeah, but Marilyn Monroe wore undergarments. 



Clay_More said:


> Oh, and now I gotta ask, whats the Incanum/Essentia mechanics?



Every character in the Tale has a Soul/Spirit score and the score dictates how many essentia points they start the game with. 

Incarnum is the general term which represents the soul/spirit. Essentia is the mechanic used to tap into the power of the soul. 

Soulknives and Soul Channelers are the two classes that have Incarnum as the prime ability score. Battle Dancers (theses are modified monks for the Tale) also benefit from a high Soul/Spirit score.

There are Incarnum feats that allow characters abilities that are completely new or emulate features from other classes.

[sblock=Example Incarnum Feat]*Animalistic Spirit [Incarnum]*
You are able to expend essentia in order to gain a bonus to influence a specific kind of animal and/or assume the form of the kind of animal chosen
*Prerequisite:* Essentia Pool.
*Benefit:* By expending 10 points of essentia you may emulate the druids’ animal empathy class feature. In addition you may gain a +1 on the check for every additional point of essentia expended. This ability only works when trying influence the specific kind of animal chosen. Further by expending 25 points of essentia you may assume the form of the animal chosen. You may stay in animal form for a total of one minute per class level or hit die that you have. You may extend this duration by expending an additional pint of essentia per extra minute.
*Special:* The stipulation to this ability is that the animal chosen can not have more hit dice than you at the time this feat is selected.[/sblock]Essentia is my replacement for Action Points too. You can expend it to gain a Second Wind, Modify a D20 roll (called Luck Bonuses), gain additional uses of Class Features. Artificers (an advanced class* for the Tale) can expend 2 essentia to imbue an infusion in 1 round, even if the infusion’s casting time is normally longer than 1 round.

Expending Essentia is dangerous though (see attached PDF). With this new mechanic, level drain is instead replaced with Essentia Drain.

*Advanced Classes are like Prestige Classes, but they mave 15 levels and once 15th level is reached the character can no longer take levels in the class. Basically, no epic Advanced Classes.

----------
I'm attaching the PDF version of the document I'm using to cook up these rules. This is still a work in progress and is subject to change.


----------



## Relique du Madde

uhm.....


butterscotch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> uhm.....
> 
> butterscotch.



What about it?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Butterscotch makes everything sickening sweet.


----------



## Dog Moon

Weird.  Anime just came out in Japan based on the film Ultraviolet with Milla Jovovich.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Butterscotch makes everything sickening sweet.



So I take it that you don't like Butterscotch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Weird.  Anime just came out in Japan based on the film Ultraviolet with Milla Jovovich.



Really? Well thats interesting. I gotta admit, I wasn't impressed with the movie.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I only like it in small amounts.  Too much butterscotch (or even caramel) on something  is bad..


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> What about tight leather/vinyl/rubber-latex "take right now while we're on the dance floor and spank me like there is no tomorrow" pants?



Kinky.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

An Ultra Violet anime I could do without...   Milla Jovovich in skimpy/tight clothing  on the other hand..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I only like it in small amounts.  Too much butterscotch (or even caramel) on something  is bad..



Ditto. I do agree with you on that. 

I haven't had caramel in a long time. Now I'm craving me some caramel apple.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Milla Jovovich in skimpy/tight clothing  on the other hand..



[sblock=Prolly Not Work Safe]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]Bleh, I think I could do w/o it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

She's not that bad..  sure she's skinny but she's not totally waifish.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> She's not that bad..  sure she's skinny but she's not totally waifish.



Shes hardly got any headlights.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Shes hardly got any headlights.




True, very true., and that is sandwiches were invented.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Flip Flops are unflattering/unattractive no matter who are wearing them.  It's like, Dude, I'm not at the beach, I don't want to see your gnarly feet.




I don't know, I have no problems with sandals. (Assuming you don't wear socks - a cardinal sin often committed by Germans, especially on vacation.)

I think I begin to understand why women - according to Sex and the City at least - are always hunting new shoes - there aren't really much good ones for them.  (I just don't get the enthusiasmn portrayed with it, or why they actually buy them  )


----------



## Clay_More

Nice variant to normal action points you got there Reveille. I usually just go with Charisma for what normal people would call Soul/Spirit, not because it makes sense but because its easy. It is a bit illogical though that, for example, a hermit monk who has never seen a living person but has complete control over his mind. Does he have a high or a low Charisma?

Bit complex calculation to determine the Soul/Spirit score (and the amount of Essentia), but I guess you can live through that since its a once-per-character process (I have, for example, a rather complex crafting system, but it's hardly a problem since its relatively rarely used, and never in combat). Only really gets bad once you start adding complex rules to normal combat (critical fumble tabled, for one).


----------



## Blackrat

One thousand and one yellow daffodils, begin to dance infront of you...

Gotta love Queen:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNBWf54RvsI[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

HAHAH this is awesome...  Hero4Hire is doing a m&m campaign... because Jamel and several others (including myself) wanted to play in a game and ended up convincing him to start one up.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hi everyone,

Just found out that my shiny new job move thing isn't quite as shiny as I thought.

The company are now saying they'll pay for the INCREASE in travel costs - whereas when we discussed this initially I asked if they would pay for my travel - not just the increase. Bah.

This sucks and is pissing me off.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That bites.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Shes hardly got any headlights.




Needs more puppy power



allo Hive I'm back!


----------



## megamania

I have returned from a trip to the Ausable Chasms in Northern NY.  Did a lot of hiking on the Rim Walk and some "White" Water rafting also.   Took the Ferry across Lake Champlain with the kids before coming home yesterday afternoon.    Good trip.   Back to the store today and the factory tommorrow.   

I need a vacation from my vacation.


----------



## megamania

Last week I also celebrated my Birthday (39) and anniversary (16th).   Didn't do much for either one however.   Camp trip was enough.


----------



## Blackrat

Congrats Mega.


I just rummaged through my hard drive and found some pics I had forgotten. Here's for your enjoyment, a poor little adventurer who stumbled to a wrong place...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> One thousand and one yellow daffodils, begin to dance infront of you...
> 
> Gotta love Queen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNBWf54RvsI




I think I went slighlty mad by watching that. 

Loved the part with the penguins.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> That bites.




Yup. I'm going to be doing some negotiation on that, methinks.

However, we're gaming tonight! Yay! Part two of a short 11th level campaign featuring devils, ogres, bulettes and all sorts of fun things...


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just found out that my shiny new job move thing isn't quite as shiny as I thought.
> 
> The company are now saying they'll pay for the INCREASE in travel costs - whereas when we discussed this initially I asked if they would pay for my travel - not just the increase. Bah.
> 
> This sucks and is pissing me off.



They did something similar to me in an old job, the regional manager said why are you claiming travel expenses, and I said because you said I'd be on exactly the same money as if I was working in my hometown, apparently I wasn't interpreting that correctly, a month or so later I quit, not bothering to turn up for my last day.

*High Fives Mustrum* nice tag team on the 4th ed is Diablo 2 thread


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Really? Well thats interesting. I gotta admit, I wasn't impressed with the movie.




I thought some of the effects and ideas of the movie were interesting [I liked the everchanging outfit/hair colors as well as the extradimensional space where she could keep 1,000 pistols safe on her person without having to find spots for them on her body], as well as Milla [she could use a little more flesh on her chest, but I don't think she would look good with too much with her frame], but I thought the plot was sort of bleh.  Fight scenes were neat though.  Haven't want the subbed anime yet, but when I do, I'll let you know how it goes down.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The smilies are out to get me!

_*Strips naked and streaks the hive*_

AAAIIIIIIEEEEEEE!


----------



## Dog Moon

Okay, now I'm not sure what's worse: the smilies and their impending doom or Rev streaking naked through the Hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Okay, now I'm not sure what's worse: the smilies and their impending doom or Rev streaking naked through the Hive.



Yeah, it not a grandma friendly image you want in your mind

Hermes: You imbecile you put it on backwards!
Zoidberg: I thought youd be happy, your tail is wagging.
Hermes: I'm gonna kill you!
Zoidberg: Woowoowoowoo!


----------



## Dog Moon

I have no idea what's going on in that quote, Rev, but I have a feeling that I'm probably better of not knowing.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> *High Fives Mustrum* nice tag team on the 4th ed is Diablo 2 thread



But it made me feel a little dirty inside... It was probably some kind of flame-bait, and I was close to bashing 3E. 

Maybe I am overthinking this? 



> I have no idea what's going on in that quote, Rev, but I have a feeling that I'm probably better of not knowing.



As you would be not better of not knowing, I'll just say: *Futurama*.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, not voting for the 2008 ENnies awards.  Probably doesn't help that I own only like 4 of the total products upon that page and I've never fully looked at Changeling [glanced through, but never really sat down with it] and the two Pathfinder adventures I've never fully looked through either cause another person in the group has them and neither of us were sure if the other was going to run it, so we didn't read too closely just in case.  MCWoD is the only other book I own and I've glanced through that as well, but no one else in my group really seemed interested, so I've never sat down to read it either.

I'm not going to vote for them only because I can't compare quality.  Cover art, for example.  While I certainly like the Pathfinder cover art, it COULD be the worst one for all I know having never seen [or don't remember] the covers for the other books.

Can't help but wonder how many people are like me except that they are going to vote for what they own [without knowing the quality or content of the other books] instead of choosing not to vote, thus skewing the results.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> As you would be not better of not knowing, I'll just say: *Futurama*.




I know it's Futurama.  The names give that away.  I just can't picture what they're trying to do at all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I know it's Futurama.  The names give that away.  I just can't picture what they're trying to do at all.



Have you seen Benders Big Score?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Have you seen Benders Big Score?




Nope.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Nope.



Rent or buy it; then you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ah.

So how's the sleeping schedule fixing thing going, Rev?  Going pretty good for me.  Didn't get enough sleep Saturday night, but I made it through the very tired Sunday well enough to not screw my schedule up by sleeping in really late or napping.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Ah.
> 
> So how's the sleeping schedule fixing thing going, Rev?  Going pretty good for me.  Didn't get enough sleep Saturday night, but I made it through the very tired Sunday well enough to not screw my schedule up by sleeping in really late or napping.



Well I'm officially past the 16 hour mark, and I'm feeling pretty good. I'm willing to bet that I'm going to make it to 5pm. If I sleep for 8-12 hours (which shouldn't be too hard considering staying up for 23 hours), then I'll be back on a day schedule.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hmm, 4 views on my Incarnum-Essentia PDF. What do you guys think so far?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Well I'm officially past the 16 hour mark, and I'm feeling pretty good. I'm willing to bet that I'm going to make it to 5pm. If I sleep for 8-12 hours (which shouldn't be too hard considering staying up for 23 hours), then I'll be back on a day schedule.




Good luck.  Knowing from experience, you'll need it.  It's one step to change it initially, a LOT of steps to make sure it stays changed.  Worth it though, IMO.  Means on days when I have to wake up early, I'm not dead the entire day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Good luck.  Knowing from experience, you'll need it.  It's one step to change it initially, a LOT of steps to make sure it stays changed.  Worth it though, IMO.  Means on days when I have to wake up early, I'm not dead the entire day.



Thanks. I'm eating right now, so that should to give an energy bosst after the food process lag.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Thanks. I'm eating right now, so that should to give an energy bosst after the food process lag.




Ironically, that always makes me more tired than not eating.  It's like if my stomach is in pain, I may have slightly less energy, but I can't really sleep easy if I'm focused on my hunger.  If I eat, then I should have more energy, but it sort of makes my body content in that regard and makes it so that the only thing for it to focus on is exhaustion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Ironically, that always makes me more tired than not eating.  It's like if my stomach is in pain, I may have slightly less energy, but I can't really sleep easy if I'm focused on my hunger.  If I eat, then I should have more energy, but it sort of makes my body content in that regard and makes it so that the only thing for it to focus on is exhaustion.



Being too hot makes me extremely lethargic. I count my blessing for the little fan on my nightstand. Having to keep the AC at 77o to keep the electrical bill down stinks!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Ironically, that always makes me more tired than not eating.  It's like if my stomach is in pain, I may have slightly less energy, but I can't really sleep easy if I'm focused on my hunger.  If I eat, then I should have more energy, but it sort of makes my body content in that regard and makes it so that the only thing for it to focus on is exhaustion.



I'm always focused on something other than my body, when it becomes a distraction is when I take care of it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Being too hot makes me extremely lethargic. I count my blessing for the little fan on my nightstand. Having to keep the AC at 77o to keep the electrical bill down stinks!




Same here.  The heat just drags me down and makes me want to sleep the day away except that I shouldn't BE sleeping during the day!  Frustrating, really.

When trying to spend the day awake when I want to sleep, what I end up doing is just playing mindless Xbox games, such as hockey.  Not really awake enough to get bored at playing hockey for the 4-5 hours I need to stay up for, but too tired to think enough to play basically any other type of game.

This also helps put focus onto something besides how tired I am.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> When trying to spend the day awake when I want to sleep, what I end up doing is just playing mindless Xbox games, such as hockey.  Not really awake enough to get bored at playing hockey for the 4-5 hours I need to stay up for, but too tired to think enough to play basically any other type of game.
> 
> This also helps put focus onto something besides how tired I am.



The computer game I fall back when I'm that way is Master of Orion 2. The only problem with it is having way too many colonies across various sytems it beomes a point and click fest.

Thing is, it is vital to have a lot of colonies in the game. The more research points I can pump out the quicker I can gain techs to have an advantage over my enemies.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> The computer game I fall back when I'm that way is Master of Orion 2. The only problem with it is having way too many colonies across various sytems it beomes a point and click fest.
> 
> Thing is, it is vital to have a lot of colonies in the game. The more research points I can pump out the quicker I can gain techs to have an advantage over my enemies.




And that tactic really boils down to playing a race with creativity merit... You just out-smart every other races very quickly . Yeah, I play it too much too


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> And that tactic really boils down to playing a race with creativity merit... You just out-smart every other races very quickly . Yeah, I play it too much too



Yeah, I alway take the Lithovore and Creative picks, that way I don't have to worry about food and can just pump out Industry and Research.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, whats happening Blackrat? What are you up to at this time of night?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Yeah, I alway take the Lithovore and Creative picks, that way I don't have to worry about food and can just pump out Industry and Research.




Damn. That was my race last time too. I took penalties on combat abilities to give me the necessary points. When your ships are few thousand years more advanced than the other's, you don't really need to worry about those disadvantages .


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> So, whats happening Blackrat? What are you up to at this time of night?




It's only ten . Surfing the net and reading my new shiny MM . Besides, for the next four weeks I don't need to worry about what time it is at all


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> It's only ten . Surfing the net and reading my new shiny MM . Besides, for the next four weeks I don't need to worry about what time it is at all




Why's that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> It's only ten . Surfing the net and reading my new shiny MM .



I'll be getting my 4E core books in September along with the FR books.



Blackrat said:


> Besides, for the next four weeks I don't need to worry about what time it is at all



Awesome. Sabbatical?

Maybe you'll have more time to GM our game?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BTW Blackrat, I do keep up with the time in Finland. I've got Helsinki as one of my tracked cities on personal world clock at timeanddate.com


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Why's that?






Reveille said:


> Awesome. Sabbatical?
> 
> Maybe you'll have more time to GM our game?




One thing we have good out here is month-long paid vacation . I know it might sound almost unbelievable to you but it's true. It's standard lenght.



Reveille said:


> BTW Blackrat, I do keep up with the time in Finland. I've got Helsinki as one of my tracked cities on personal world clock at timeanddate.com




Yeah, I know, you've told me . It's just that I've never considered 10pm to be very late.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> One thing we have good out here is month-long paid vacation . I know it might sound almost unbelievable to you but it's true. It's standard lenght.



See this is one of the reasosns why I hate the US. No program to help the homeless, no unified program to help the unemployed seeking work, no universal healtcare plan, and businesses at each others throat. 

If the US government can't get its but in gear, it ain't gonna be a pretty sight, the recession we're will only be the beginning.


----------



## Blackrat

Okay. I have just decided that I'm going to start growing white truffles . Damn those shrooms have a hefty price-tag on them...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Okay. I have just decided that I'm going to start growing white truffles . Damn those shrooms have a hefty price-tag on them...



Is this one of the kind of Truffles that people teach pigs to hunt for?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Is this one of the kind of Truffles that people teach pigs to hunt for?




Yeah. Also claimed to be impossible to actually grow in controlled environment... That's why it would be so awesome to actually succeed . But seriously 2000-5000 € per kg . That's one pricey shroom...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I'll be getting my 4E core books in September along with the FR books.




I'll go buy FR and the new Star Wars book when I next visit the gaming store sometime in septemper probably. I also got the DMG and Thunderspire Labyrinth today...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah. Also claimed to be impossible to actually grow in controlled environment... That's why it would be so awesome to actually succeed . But seriously 2000-5000 € per kg . That's one pricey shroom...



HOLY SH*T! That is pretty damn expensive.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, beautifull woman waiting in bed, see you guys later...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I'll go buy FR and the new Star Wars book when I next visit the gaming store sometime in septemper probably. I also got the DMG and Thunderspire Labyrinth today...



Which Star Wars books are you looking to get?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well, beautifull woman waiting in bed, see you guys later...



Later, sleep well.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Well, beautifull woman waiting in bed, see you guys later...




Hey that's my wife!   Oh wait.... different beautiful woman...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> Well, not voting for the 2008 ENnies awards.  Probably doesn't help that I own only like 4 of the total products upon that page and I've never fully looked at Changeling [glanced through, but never really sat down with it] and the two Pathfinder adventures I've never fully looked through either cause another person in the group has them and neither of us were sure if the other was going to run it, so we didn't read too closely just in case.  MCWoD is the only other book I own and I've glanced through that as well, but no one else in my group really seemed interested, so I've never sat down to read it either.
> 
> I'm not going to vote for them only because I can't compare quality.  Cover art, for example.  While I certainly like the Pathfinder cover art, it COULD be the worst one for all I know having never seen [or don't remember] the covers for the other books.
> 
> Can't help but wonder how many people are like me except that they are going to vote for what they own [without knowing the quality or content of the other books] instead of choosing not to vote, thus skewing the results.




I've had similar problems. A lot of the books I just didn't own. I voted in those categories I knew some books and liked. That might not be entirely fair to those products I didn't own - but who could know them all?! I am not an Ennie Judge, and I've got a real life job to do. I can't buy and read everything.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Well, beautifull woman waiting in bed, see you guys later...



Cool - how did you do that?! Can I just wish and have the same happen to me? 




> One thing we have good out here is month-long paid vacation



How much vacation days in total? 
I mean, I've got 30 days (which is only slightly above normal, I think, for Germany) per year. But I don't think I'd ever spend it on one month...


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Cool - how did you do that?! Can I just wish and have the same happen to me?



Make sure she's good insane, not bad insane too tis very important that bit.



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> How much vacation days in total?
> I mean, I've got 30 days (which is only slightly above normal, I think, for Germany) per year. But I don't think I'd ever spend it on one month...



I used to get 20 days a year with time and a half on bank holidays, now I can take 24 days off and work the overtime to get my bank holidays for "free" giving me 24 days off and an additional 8 I can get paid for if I work them during the year, so a prospective 32


----------



## Mycanid

Blackrat said:


> Yeah. Also claimed to be impossible to actually grow in controlled environment... That's why it would be so awesome to actually succeed . But seriously 2000-5000 € per kg . *That's one pricey shroom...*




Amazing how my kindred are still fleecing you guys over there.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow ... total non inhabitude present this afternoon. Ah well.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:


> Wow ... total non inhabitude present this afternoon. Ah well.




It happens.


----------



## Knightfall

Hey you guys, read this post by Morrus regarding a new feature regarding Social Groups...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=237337
.
.
.
.
.
.
Waits for the idea to sink into the Hiveminders as they read the thread and then muse it over.
.
.
.
.
.
.
That's right the Hive can have it's OWN forum now!
________________________
Anyway, I'm off to bed. G'night.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bwa ha ha ha ha! 

[sblock=Cue ominous music]

*The Hiveocracy HAS BEGUN!*



[/sblock]


----------



## Clay_More

Thats actually pretty sweet! The more forums to spam with incoherent babble, the better! I could even get a hive-ish forum of my own alter egos! Just need to make 9 other accounts for my alternate personas, with such imaginative names as: "Clay_More is awesome", "Clay-fan", "Clayrific!" etc.


I'm considering that online dating might not be for me, seems that every female I've talked to so far falls into either the category of being interesting (and interested, more importantly) but residing in the opposite end of the country, or dull and far from charming, but residing nearby (and why do dull and heavily overweight ladies always choose nicknames like: "Hotchixx73", "SexehSally" and similar?). Bleh, rant rant rant.

There's like 25 people in the social group at the moment isn't there? Can you just automatically get a forum then, or do you need to have some kind of approval by the people involved?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Knightfall1972 said:


> Hey you guys, read this post by Morrus regarding a new feature regarding Social Groups...
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=237337
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Waits for the idea to sink into the Hiveminders as they read the thread and then muse it over.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> That's right the Hive can have it's OWN forum now!
> ________________________
> Anyway, I'm off to bed. G'night.




Here's hoping Blackrat notices and starts the forum.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Clay_More said:


> Thats actually pretty sweet! The more forums to spam with incoherent babble, the better! I could even get a hive-ish forum of my own alter egos! Just need to make 9 other accounts for my alternate personas, with such imaginative names as: "Clay_More is awesome", "Clay-fan", "Clayrific!" etc.
> 
> 
> I'm considering that online dating might not be for me, seems that every female I've talked to so far falls into either the category of being interesting (and interested, more importantly) but residing in the opposite end of the country, or dull and far from charming, but residing nearby (and why do dull and heavily overweight ladies always choose nicknames like: "Hotchixx73", "SexehSally" and similar?). Bleh, rant rant rant.
> 
> There's like 25 people in the social group at the moment isn't there? Can you just automatically get a forum then, or do you need to have some kind of approval by the people involved?




Do we actually want the hive to hide away in a separate forum where no one can see us and spring aboard?


----------



## Clay_More

Actually a very good point Mustrum. The whole attractive thing about the hive is that you occasionally have random people drop in to say stuff.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Clay_More said:


> Thats actually pretty sweet! The more forums to spam with incoherent babble, the better! I could even get a hive-ish forum of my own alter egos! Just need to make 9 other accounts for my alternate personas, with such imaginative names as: "Clay_More is awesome", "Clay-fan", "Clayrific!" etc.
> 
> I'm considering that online dating might not be for me, seems that every female I've talked to so far falls into either the category of being interesting (and interested, more importantly) but residing in the opposite end of the country, or dull and far from charming, but residing nearby (and why do dull and heavily overweight ladies always choose nicknames like: "Hotchixx73", "SexehSally" and similar?). Bleh, rant rant rant.
> 
> There's like 25 people in the social group at the moment isn't there? Can you just automatically get a forum then, or do you need to have some kind of approval by the people involved?




I think Blackrat as the group moderator has to request the forum, so we'll have to wait until then...

As regards the online dating thing - well, all I'll say is it's not the way I'd go about it. I'd recommend meeting people via your hobby's, or through friends, or attending parties, or - well, pretty much all the usual methods that don't include a) hanging out in bars or b) online dating.


----------



## megamania

Time off from work....


Mack Molding I have 4 weeks + 1 1/2 days (won cleaning contest within company) + 6-8 holidays....   over 5 weeks or a month.

Stewarts.....  ehhhh.....    for every 28 hours of paid work you generate 1 hour of vacation.  I average 1.2 days a week so..... 1-2 weeks a year.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Here's hoping Blackrat notices and starts the forum.



Oh, I have to do it? Darn...


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Do we actually want the hive to hide away in a separate forum where no one can see us and spring aboard?






Clay_More said:


> Actually a very good point Mustrum. The whole attractive thing about the hive is that you occasionally have random people drop in to say stuff.




Yeah, I feel the same way. We want to stay somewhere where random wanderers can find the Hive. That way we might get more people assimilated from time to time...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Which Star Wars books are you looking to get?




I think the next one coming out is the KotOR campaing guide or something... Anyways, going to get it as soon as I'm capable.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Hey that's my wife!   Oh wait.... different beautiful woman...



Oh, sorry. I crawled to the wrong bed, whoopsie. Lucky I realised the mistake before getting beaten up 


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Cool - how did you do that?! Can I just wish and have the same happen to me?



As long as you don't wish for this particular beautifull woman . And do take note on Ginnel's advice. It really makes life easier (I should know, with all the ex's I've had...) 


Ginnel said:


> Make sure she's good insane, not bad insane too tis very important that bit.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I feel the same way. We want to stay somewhere where random wanderers can find the Hive. That way we might get more people assimilated from time to time...




I agree. Let the Hive stay as it is and leave off our private forum for now.

I'm still negotiating on this travel payment deal, btw.


----------



## megamania

Very quiet still.   I have to go to work shortly so I have been surfing the net visiting my usual places.  Heroclix is abuzz with the new Skrull Invasion set.  For clickers here the set sounds really good.  Popped in on my favorite DDM spoiler site.  Saw the 6 limbed Lolth-like figure.   Waiting for more reveals.  Have not checked in on Eberron sites in a bit.   Maybe tonight.   My connection here seems better and more stable which is good.

Still debating what to do once the Fall is here-   Eberron Adventure path, Storyhour or Geo-morphs for use at cons and shows.

Ah well.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Oh, sorry. I crawled to the wrong bed, whoopsie. Lucky I realised the mistake before getting beaten up



Strange then that it seems as if took like 12 hours till you noticed the error. Or she...  
Or why are you posting just now?



> As long as you don't wish for this particular beautiful woman . And do take note on Ginnel's advice. It really makes life easier (I should know, with all the ex's I've had...)



I'll try my very best...


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, in our own little forum thingy, we could always remove the limit of needing to be invited.  That would help a little.  Also, maybe keep a single thread in Off-Topic with an invite to join us and an explanation of what we are could be helpful.  Like an advertisement.

[And I'd completely forgotten about the Social Group.  Haven't checked that in a LONG time]


----------



## Dog Moon

Has anyone else noticed how popular Adventure Paths seem to have become?  Not among fans, I mean, but it's like every other company is planning on putting one out for 4e.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> Has anyone else noticed how popular Adventure Paths seem to have become?  Not among fans, I mean, but it's like every other company is planning on putting one out for 4e.



Do you mean they are not popular among fans, but popular among companies, or just they may or may not be popular among fangs, but how they became popular among companies?


I didn't notice so far in particular. But maybe people are looking at Paizo and how Pathfinder creates a large fanbase and they think that might be the best way to go. 

Who knows, maybe 4E, instead of having a "rules bloat", it will have an adventure bloat and everybody will eventually decry how nobody is creating character options any more. 

Alternatively, they do it because people like to tell stories and telling them in the form of an adventure supplement might be particularly compelling for RPG players.


Personally, I like Adventure Path. They allow a coherent campaign without risking that a DM runs out of ideas or motivation for his own campaign. (A problem I sometimes experienced). They reduce the DMs workload a lot, too, so he might be better able to fleshing out character details. 
Finally, they provide a common experience among players world-wide, and that's not bad, either. 

The only disadvantage is that they tend to be a little more rail-roady then personalized campaigns where the DM can react to the player preferences.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I mean how popular they've become among companies because they've seen how popular Paizo's have become.  Seems like everyone wants to capitalize on that, so they're making their own.

This is not a complaint on my part, I actually think it's kinda neat because that way, we can choose which adventure path we're most interested in instead of being limited to the only one being produced.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think adventure paths got "popular" with companies because they one of the only things you could safely publish with GSL.  Also, most people don't want to spend 25+ dollars on one book/folio that could only be used once or twice with one group.


----------



## megamania

At first I thought Adventure Paths were just okay but nowadays I see them as a means to create a unified theme / storyline.  If done right with a good DM the adventures can allow for special treatments for character needs / wants.


The Adventure Path I keep wanting to design is Eberron which has no representation out there.  Its something I want to do but the work load involved will be great.   Something for Late fall / Winter to do.


----------



## Mycanid

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Blackrat

Mycanid said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!




*Sprays the shroom with a fire extinguisher*

There, that should do it...


----------



## Mycanid

Oof!

Thanks Blackrat.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Why doe all the "big" earthquakes hit when I'm unable to feel them?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Why doe all the "big" earthquakes hit when I'm unable to feel them?




Do you WANT to feel them?


----------



## Dog Moon

Huh, just saw someone on the boards with Ptolus #16 on EnWorld.  Normally, that wouldn't catch my eye [unless they have a high number like 903, such as Rev], except that I currently have Ptolus #16.

So the question is [and please assume that I DO have #16, cause I do], does the other person also have a book #16 and Monte made a mistake cause there were two #16s, or is the other person lying and trying to make themselves feel better by claiming to have a lower numbered book than they actually have?


----------



## Aeson

Ptolus size doesn't matter.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Why doe all the "big" earthquakes hit when I'm unable to feel them?






I slept through a 4.1 once.   



assuming that matters or anyone.... cares...?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Ptolus size doesn't matter.




Tell that to Mrs. Ptolus


----------



## Aeson

I'm a light sleeper. I'll wake up to thunder. I'm ok with that. I don't want to sleep through something major. I don't want things falling on me while I'm asleep.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Tell that to Mrs. Ptolus




Hush you. 

Hey, Mega. Look! Puppies!


----------



## megamania

WHERE?!?   WHERE?!?    WHERE?!?


----------



## megamania

How goes it A?


Life is as normal for me.   Back to the working grind so I'm tired.  During vacation I got used to going to sleep at 9pm and waking between 6 and 7 am.   Back to sleep of 1-2 am and awake at 6am I guess.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Do you WANT to feel them?




Yeah because they are cool, also its a very Californian thing to compare earthquake stories during the day of an earth quake.  Sadly, if you don't feel it or are able to observe it's happening you are not as cool as someone who did.


----------



## megamania

I can relate however in Vermont we discuss Northeasters (major snowstorms).  I will never forget the storm of 87.  We were without power for 5 days.  The town next to us went over two weeks.


----------



## megamania

Sleepy time.

Good night Hive


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> WHERE?!?   WHERE?!?    WHERE?!?



HAHA Made you look.


megamania said:


> How goes it A?
> 
> 
> Life is as normal for me.   Back to the working grind so I'm tired.  During vacation I got used to going to sleep at 9pm and waking between 6 and 7 am.   Back to sleep of 1-2 am and awake at 6am I guess.




It's going ok. I know what that's like. You'll get back on your old schedule soon enough. I wish you didn't have to work so much. It's not good for you.


----------



## Dog Moon

So I just finished watching Black Sheep, the movie about mutated sheep.  I must admit that it was an AWESOME movie, and I don't mean awesome like Dark Knight was awesome, but awesome in a hilarious, cheesy sort of way.

Such a great show.


----------



## Aeson

I keep hearing about it. I guess one of these days I'll have to check it out. Nothing is awesomer than The Dark Knight.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I keep hearing about it. I guess one of these days I'll have to check it out. Nothing is awesomer than The Dark Knight.




There is.....  the Dark Knight  on IMAX.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> There is.....  the Dark Knight  on IMAX.




I don't want to see a 7 story Joker.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah because they are cool, also its a very Californian thing to compare earthquake stories during the day of an earth quake.  Sadly, if you don't feel it or are able to observe it's happening you are not as cool as someone who did.



Plus, if an earthquake doesn't damage anything important and nobody dies, it is quite cool to experience it. It's an pretty unique thing to feel and hear the very earth itself shaking.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I don't want to see a 7 story Joker.




But a  7 story Joker would be a lot better then a 7 story Batman and Robin styled Robin cod piece.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> But a  7 story Joker would be a lot better then a 7 story Batman and Robin styled Robin cod piece.




We all have our own idea of better.lol


----------



## Darkness

Dog Moon said:


> Huh, just saw someone on the boards with Ptolus #16 on EnWorld.  Normally, that wouldn't catch my eye [unless they have a high number like 903, such as Rev], except that I currently have Ptolus #16.
> 
> So the question is [and please assume that I DO have #16, cause I do], does the other person also have a book #16 and Monte made a mistake cause there were two #16s, or is the other person lying and trying to make themselves feel better by claiming to have a lower numbered book than they actually have?



He's probably you, in a way (that is, it's a Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde kind of situation). So I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> I'm a light sleeper. I'll wake up to thunder. I'm ok with that. I don't want to sleep through something major. I don't want things falling on me while I'm asleep.




In the UK in 1987 we had the worst storm for 300 years - and I slept through it.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> So I just finished watching Black Sheep, the movie about mutated sheep.  I must admit that it was an AWESOME movie, and I don't mean awesome like Dark Knight was awesome, but awesome in a hilarious, cheesy sort of way.
> 
> Such a great show.




I watched Kung Fu Hustle last night - same comments apply.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> Huh, just saw someone on the boards with Ptolus #16 on EnWorld.  Normally, that wouldn't catch my eye [unless they have a high number like 903, such as Rev], except that I currently have Ptolus #16.
> 
> So the question is [and please assume that I DO have #16, cause I do], does the other person also have a book #16 and Monte made a mistake cause there were two #16s, or is the other person lying and trying to make themselves feel better by claiming to have a lower numbered book than they actually have?




I have no idea. Ask him? Or it's really that you are shizophrenic? Check your browser history and cookies - do you have two logins? A second browser installation?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I have no idea. Ask him? Or it's really that you are shizophrenic? Check your browser history and cookies - do you have two logins? A second browser installation?



From a parallel universe, I say, from a parallel universe! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> From a parallel universe, I say, from a parallel universe!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




An ANTIMATTER parallel universe, of course.


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> I watched Kung Fu Hustle last night - same comments apply.



Yup a great film, I even managed to get my parents to watch it too at 54 & 62 and not great fans of Martial arts films I think thats good going


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> An ANTIMATTER parallel universe, of course.



˙ʇl 'sɹǝǝɥɔ

p ¡ǝɯ ǝns 'uʍop-ǝpısdn ʇsnɾ sı sıɥʇ 'ɥɐǝʎ) ¡pǝɹoɹɹıɯ sı ƃuıɥʇʎɹǝʌǝ 'ǝsɹǝʌıun ɹǝʇʇɐɯ-ıʇuɐ ɐ uı ʇnq

EDIT: If the stuff above is illegible (after turning your head around), chances are that you're using the Microsuck Internet Exploder, which is Unicode-deficient...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> ˙ʇl 'sɹǝǝɥɔ
> 
> p ¡ǝɯ ǝns 'uʍop-ǝpısdn ʇsnɾ sı sıɥʇ 'ɥɐǝʎ) ¡pǝɹoɹɹıɯ sı ƃuıɥʇʎɹǝʌǝ 'ǝsɹǝʌıun ɹǝʇʇɐɯ-ıʇuɐ ɐ uı ʇnq
> 
> EDIT: If the stuff above is illegible (after turning your head around), chances are that you're using the Microsuck Internet Exploder, which is Unicode-deficient...




I'm using Firefox, but I can't be bothered to turn my head upside down. 

Just booked myself a cinema double-bill for tonight! Firstly, the Dark Knight followed almost immediately by Wanted. I'll probably be deaf by the end of it. Ha.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darkness said:


> He's probably you, in a way (that is, it's a Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde kind of situation). So I wouldn't worry about it.




That would actually give me a whole new set of problems I would need to worry about!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I have no idea. Ask him? Or it's really that you are shizophrenic? Check your browser history and cookies - do you have two logins? A second browser installation?




I do actually have two logins, but the second isn't that one.  Actually, I can't remember what I put for the password.  Second username is Knight Fall1972.  

NOT Knightfall1972, the one we all know and love.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> I do actually have two logins, but the second isn't that one.  Actually, I can't remember what I put for the password.  Second username is Knight Fall1972.
> 
> NOT Knightfall1972, the one we all know and love.




Someone (I suspect one of the moderators) once spent an entertaining few days logging in under the name of Pkitty and posting all sorts of stuff. So I created a log in of "El Dinky Dog" to spoof on Dinkledogs username, and joined in. Heh.

There was also a brief craze of posting cat pictures (or even better, Pirate-Cat pictures) and captioning them - this was all before lolcats, by the way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sure lots of you know me as Reveille, but did you know that I have the alt of Paranthropus?


----------



## Paranthropus

Paranthropus in the hive!


----------



## Blackrat

Ia Ia Fataghn! The ancient prehistoric skeleton is back!

*Runs away screaming*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Ia Ia Fataghn! The ancient prehistoric skeleton is back!
> 
> *Runs away screaming*



No worries.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> No worries.




Be happy!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Be happy!




Here's a little song I wrote
You might want to sing it note for note
Don't worry, be happy.
In every life we have some trouble
But when you worry you make it double
Don't worry, be happy.
Don't worry, be happy now.

CHORUS:
Don't worry, be happy. Don't worry, be happy.
Don't worry, be happy. Don't worry, be happy.

Ain't got no place to lay your head
Somebody came and took your bed
Don't worry, be happy.
The landlord say your rent is late
He may have to litigate
Don't worry, be happy.

CHORUS:
(Look at me -- I'm happy. Don't worry, be happy.
Here I give you my phone number. When you worry, call me,
I make you happy. Don't worry, be happy.)
Ain't got no cash, ain't got no style
Ain't got no gal to make you smile
Don't worry, be happy.
'Cause when you worry your face will frown
And that will bring everybody down
Don't worry, be happy.

CHORUS:
(Don't worry, don't worry, don't do it.
Be happy. Put a smile on your face.
Don't bring everybody down.
Don't worry. It will soon pass, whatever it is.
Don't worry, be happy.
I'm not worried, I'm happy...)


----------



## Mycanid

Whoever it was who said that being keelhauled was enjoyable was obviously in an abnormal state at the time ... and I don't mean Arkansas.


----------



## Mycanid

Paranthropus said:


> Paranthropus in the hive!






AHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, people seem to fear the Paranthropus even more than they do the smilies.  Weird.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Paranthropus said:


> Paranthropus in the hive!




I disbelieve?


You know, I always wondered what would happen to an atheist who entered the planes (ala Planescape).  I know i what happens to them when they die in FR but what about Planescape where one's beliefs and philosophy is extremely important?  Do they get a disbelief will save then suddenly are teliported back to the Prime Material plane or do they become agnostics upon learning that gods might exist or do they simply go insane?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I disbelieve?
> 
> 
> You know, I always wondered what would happen to an atheist who entered the planes (ala Planescape).  I know iwhat happens to them when they die in FR but what about Planescape where one's beliefs and philosophy is extremely important?  Do they get a disbelief will save then suddently are teliported to the Prime Material plane or do they suddently become agnostic or do they simply go insane?




Something similar to what happens to atheists in Discworld. They tend to get blasted by lightings from above or something similar....


----------



## Paranthropus

Dog Moon said:


> Wow, people seem to fear the Paranthropus even more than they do the smilies.  Weird.



 Odd.


----------



## Paranthropus

Relique du Madde said:


> I disbelieve?



Nice try.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Wow, people seem to fear the Paranthropus even more than they do the smilies.  Weird.




It's because skulls remind them of a smiley face.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> I disbelieve?
> 
> 
> You know, I always wondered what would happen to an atheist who entered the planes (ala Planescape).  I know i what happens to them when they die in FR but what about Planescape where one's beliefs and philosophy is extremely important?  Do they get a disbelief will save then suddenly are teliported back to the Prime Material plane or do they become agnostics upon learning that gods might exist or do they simply go insane?



I think both things can be solved by: I reject your reality and substitute my own!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Blackrat said:


> Ia Ia Fataghn! The ancient prehistoric skeleton is back!
> 
> *Runs away screaming*



Somebody order an exterminator???
*sprays area for skeletons*

There you go.


----------



## Clay_More

They should really implement a system similar to that of Forgotten Realms in real life. Like.. if you don't have X amount of worshipers or above, you can't nominate saints, if you have X amount of worshipers you can perform minor miracles etc. So basically.. like.. the pope would be able to resurrect people and invoke divine storms of vengeance, while .. like.. L. Ron Hubbard might be able to Cure Light Wounds. Would be kinda neat since the Dalai Lama could just go around zapping Chinese soldiers left and right. Dalai Lama would be awesome on a motorcycle, doing drive-bys with his zap-finger.


----------



## Mycanid

Peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## Mycanid

Man ... I'm hungry....


----------



## Clay_More

Be glad you aren't Danish, impossible to rustle up some peanut butter, no matter where you go. You have to go to these little sinister speciality shops to find it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Clay_More said:


> Be glad you aren't Danish, impossible to rustle up some peanut butter, no matter where you go. You have to go to these little sinister speciality shops to find it.




Weird.  Can't imagine a place where PB is not common.  Apparently, I can't imagine Denmark.


----------



## Clay_More

> Weird. Can't imagine a place where PB is not common. Apparently, I can't imagine Denmark.




Aye, its pure science fiction in Denmark, we all speak Klingon and wear ceremonial garments. But seriously though, I miss peanut butter, last time I had it was when I was over at Mardi Gras like 5 years ago :/


----------



## Paranthropus

Thunderfoot said:


> Somebody order an exterminator???
> *sprays area for skeletons*
> 
> There you go.



I regenerated.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> Weird.  Can't imagine a place where PB is not common.  Apparently, I can't imagine Denmark.




Peanut Butter... I am sure it's available in Germany, but I have no idea where, and know no fans of it...

I prefer Nusspli/Nutella.


----------



## Mycanid

Clay_More said:


> Be glad you aren't Danish, impossible to rustle up some peanut butter, no matter where you go. You have to go to these little sinister specialty shops to find it.




Ahh ... I have heard faint and dark rumors about such locales.... 



Dog Moon said:


> Weird.  Can't imagine a place where PB is not common.  Apparently, I can't imagine Denmark.




PB is TOTALLY an American thing ... even invented here.


----------



## Dog Moon

Apparently, there aren't many Peanut Trees in Denmark or Germany to make it common.  I hear Delaware has lots of Peanut Trees.  Not like there's anything else there.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:


> Apparently, there aren't many Peanut Trees in Denmark or Germany to make it common.  I hear Delaware has lots of Peanut Trees.  Not like there's anything else there.




Peanuts grow on trees? I thought they ... no ... better not to say what I thought.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:


> Peanuts grow on trees? I thought they ... no ... better not to say what I thought.



They don't.

They grow underground.


----------



## Clay_More

And it was invented by a black man! I saw that in ermm... some movie. Which is kinda fun since its a bit rednecky, in a charming, rural kind of way.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> They don't.
> 
> They grow underground.




Blasphemy!  Do not anger the Peanut Treants, the guardians of the Peanut Trees!


----------



## Thunderfoot

Paranthropus said:


> I regenerated.



{Cliff Clavin voice]See what you have there is one of them Mexican regenerating skeletons.  Regular poisons won't work, you have to use a fogger.[/Cliff Clavin voice]
Right, BRB, I have to go back out to the truck...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Paranthropus said:


> I regenerated.



Are you the Doctor? (Yeah, watching it lately...)

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Are you the Doctor? (Yeah, watching it lately...)
> 
> Cheers, LT.



Probably not. 

But he might be a Time Lord, who knows?


----------



## Clay_More

He's the master! Run! Oh wait, guess there's not much point in running from a time / dimension / space traveler.

I've been pondering though, I know about the grandma rule and the rule that you shouldn't be racist, but does that also cover the French? For all we know, Eric's grandma loathe the French.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Clay_More said:


> He's the master! Run! Oh wait, guess there's not much point in running from a time / dimension / space traveler.
> 
> I've been pondering though, I know about the grandma rule and the rule that you shouldn't be racist, but does that also cover the French? For all we know, Eric's grandma loathe the French.




I believe the short answer is, yes, it covers the French.

And anyway, if the Doctor is posting anywhere around here he'll jolly well be English. Just saying.

In other news, I saw both The Dark Knight and Wanted last night. Frankly, I agree with the reviews - Wanted would have been better as a comic only, and Dark Knight is outstanding.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That's not being racist (since French isn't an ethnicity).  It's being... anti-nationalistic against the French which translates into it being somewhat of a political issue.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hive.

I beat the skeleton back into the closet.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Heya hive.
> 
> I beat the skeleton back into the closet.




With a stick?

Hey, who wants to play the questions game?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> With a stick?
> 
> Hey, who wants to play the questions game?




What game is that?

(Hmm, I made a question. Maybe I'm already playing it...)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

i made a mudpie!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*throws brick at weird pig-man-thing*_


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> What game is that?
> 
> (Hmm, I made a question. Maybe I'm already playing it...)




Don't you know what you're doing? Do you think you're playing?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Don't you know what you're doing? Do you think you're playing?




Is there something I should know before playing? What are the rules of this game?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Is there something I should know before playing? What are the rules of this game?




Can't you work them out for yourself? Do I have to do everything for you?

Would you like to add in a situation to this game?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Peter Frampton FTW!*

Side by side on an empty porch
Late at night, watch the moon fly
Glass of wine, ooh
that'll do just fine
Only one thing left to do
and then she said

Take me by the hand
And love me through
Take me like I am
Take me by the hand
And love me through, oww
Wake me by the sand
You take me to, take me baby
Take me by the hand
And love me too

Touches my heart, when
I hear this song
Takes me back to your world
Now I'm here, always be with you
Only one thing on my mind
and then she said

Take me by the hand
And love me through
Take me like I am

Take me by the hand
And love me through, baby
Wake me by the sand
You take me to, take me,
take me like I am
Take me by the hand
And love me too

Shooting star, I don't
know where you are
You play sometimes
I came back, I was born again
I could see you, talk to me please
And then she said

Take me by the hand
And love me through
Take me like I am
Take me by the hand
And love me through, oww
Wake me by the sand
You take me to, take me, take me
Take me by the hand
And love me too

She said, take me by the hand
And love me through
Take me like I am
Take me by the hand
And love me through, love me through
Wake me by the sand
You take me to, take, take, take me
Take me by the hand
And love me too


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Can't you work them out for yourself? Do I have to do everything for you?
> 
> Would you like to add in a situation to this game?




Is it bad if I still don't understand how to play this? I must ask questions, is that right?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening Blackrat?


----------



## Blackrat

Don't you guys just hate it when games just abruptly end... I was playing the _Bladestorm_. I vented about this game some time ago before about how you need to level-grind excessively. But now I was just playing it and entered into another story mission. It wasn't no different from the other story-missions but when I completed it the Credits just popped in and my status became "Cleared". Yeah, there's still stuff to do to gather gamer-score and finding secrets but it feels null and void now that the main story is done. And it just happened. There was no indication in-game that this would be any different mission except for the King to declare me "mercenary general" just prior to the mission...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Whats happening Blackrat?




Venting again as you see ... Waiting for all the patches to load on SW Galaxies. I've had this 14 day trial disc for over a year and decided to test it now that I'm on vacation .


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Is it bad if I still don't understand how to play this? I must ask questions, is that right?



 Really what are you guys up to? and can anyone join in?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Really what are you guys up to? and can anyone join in?




Could you explain the rules to Blackrat for me?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Could you explain the rules to Blackrat for me?




If I knew what we are doing, would I still be doing it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> If I knew what we are doing, would I still be doing it?



Whyfore asketh quetions when thou thinketh thine mouth gibbers?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Could you explain the rules to Blackrat for me?




Why don't you try to do it? Don't you know it yourself?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dost thou wish to give thine a flower?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> What game is that?
> 
> (Hmm, I made a question. Maybe I'm already playing it...)



What are we doing?  Playing the game?  If any of you are, you all just lost.


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Dost thou wish to give thine a flower?



What pray tell, are your motives for this request?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> What pray tell, are your motives for this request?



Would thou ruin thine knight?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Love the fox. 

Kiss, Hug, Heart. Oh, foxy.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Love the fox.
> 
> Kiss, Hug, Heart. Oh, foxy.




Losing, you are. Speaking in questions, you are not.


----------



## Dog Moon

Tallarn said:


> Losing, you are. Speaking in questions, you are not.




Why must we speak in questions?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Why must we speak in questions?



Tis the nature of the game, isn't that right?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> Losing, you are. Speaking in questions, you are not.



Don't you love the fox?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Are we 34 posts away from a new hive?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Tis the nature of the game, isn't that right?




The nature of what game?


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> The nature of what game?




Is it still the same game I don't understand?


----------



## Shabe

*Drops in* So whats going on?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Shabe said:


> *Drops in* So whats going on?



Methinks we be playing a question game?


----------



## Shabe

who's playing?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Methinks we be playing a question game?




Is this really a question or just a sentence with a question mark attached?  Hrmmm?


----------



## Relique du Madde

You've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> You've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?




What if I do?


----------



## Relique du Madde

You get to choose one brief case out of 30 and hope it has a s-load of cash inside of it.  Then you get to make a deal and either keep that briefcase, trade it for another, or sell it for cheap.


----------



## Blackrat

Who's this Shabe now? A new Hiver or someone's alt?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not sure.  Looks like some random person.


----------



## megamania

random you say.  Random he will be then.


allo,


----------



## megamania

briefcase #23 please.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> You've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?




Last night yes.  Today... that's between me, myself and I


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Who's this Shabe now? A new Hiver or someone's alt?




I didn't think one was allowed alt user names after the fiasco at the Circus?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I didn't think one was allowed alt user names after the fiasco at the Circus?




What happened there?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Love the fox.
> 
> Kiss, Hug, Heart. Oh, foxy.




Doers your better half to be know about....the fox?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> briefcase #23 please.




Are you sure you want briefcase #23?  Briefcase number #1 is held by a prettier girl who look like she's a gold digger.


----------



## megamania

Not overly clear since I rarely go there but someone was using alternate usernames or the such to make rude comments that were hurtful to someone that lead to an ugly split of some friends.   Someone figured by using alternate usernames they would get away with it.   Didn't happen.


Happened last spring I think.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Are you sure you want briefcase #23?  Briefcase number #1 is held by a prettier girl who look like she's a gold digger.




I'll pass on the brief case and have the girl then.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sounds like something that would happen on Myspace.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I'll pass on the brief case and have the girl then.




Is that your final deal?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Methinks we be playing a question game?




I question that questionable question.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Is that your final deal?




I would need to know more to be sure.   Most of which we can't mention here due to the easedropping grandmother person.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ahhh!!  Start's preparing to summon the new Hive.  Hopefully that ninja doesn't take it...


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I would need to know more to be sure.   Most of which we can't mention here due to the easedropping grandmother person.




Announcer: Well... then.. let me see...  Are you a man?
Woman #1:  Yes.... I mean...... No, not currently....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Drat. The hive went silent before the 995 mark was reached..  my spell fizzled .



Oh well...  I have to go anyways...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Created new hive for when this one gets the clunk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

WOOT! My copy of Stargate Continuum just arrived. 

HUZZAH!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Drat. The hive went silent before the 995 mark was reached..  my spell fizzled .
> 
> Oh well...  I have to go anyways...



Well, no one can fault you for trying.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I question that questionable question.



You would, wouldn't you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?



Well, souitenly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Announcer: Well... then.. let me see...  Are you a man?
> Woman #1:  Yes.... I mean...... No, not currently....



To qoute Ron White:
Things that make go Eeauugh!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Ahhh!!  Start's preparing to summon the new Hive.  Hopefully that ninja doesn't take it...









Sorry, I spawned.


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Sorry, I spawned.



 heh, premature spawning *bevis and butthead style laughter*


----------



## Xath

Closed.


----------

